# wir braten uns einen Singlespeed Rahmen



## hügelflitzer (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
jetzt ist es endlich so weit: am Freitag ist der Rohrsatz für den neuen Singlespeeder vom Großhändler (http://www.reset-racing.de) gekommen! 





Wie angekündigt, möchte ich mal dokumentieren, wie man so einen Rahmen baut. Zeigen möchte ich, daß das im wesentlichen mit dem Werkzeug geht, das einigermaßen ambitionierte Fahrradschrauber und Heimwerker bereits im Keller haben. Es werden keine aufwendigen Lehren, Richtwerkzeuge, etc. benötigt, das geht auch so - Vertrauen, Ihr werdet schon sehen......
Das einzige Werkzeug, daß ein bißchen aus dem Rahmen fällt, ist die 
Anlage zum löten. Wohl dem, der über eine Autogenanlge verfügt, aber 
auch hier gibt es eine günstige Baumarktlösung.Natürlich werde ich es nicht schaffen, die komplett detailierte Anleitung zu posten. Bei Interesse würde ich aber eine CD mit Anleitung und jeder Menge Fotos günstig (Porto + Preis für den Rohling) zur Verfügung stellen.

Ach ja, Thema Geometrie und Ausstattung. 
Geometrie habe ich von meinem aktuellen CC Bike übernommen und erst mal eine akkurate Zeichnung angefertigt (unbedingt nötig). Wie das geübte Auge im Bild schon sieht, wird der Rahmen mit einem Tandem Tretlager für die Kettenspannung ausgestattet und bekommt schnucklige normale "vertikale Ausfallenden". Bremsanlage wird eine Magura HS 33 - also Canti - Sockel und Leitungsführung am Rahmen. Sonst: Columbus Thron Rohsatz,....?

Morgen stelle ich die Fotos zur ersten Baugruppe (Sitzrohr / Tretlagergehäuseein).

Wenn Euch bessere / einfachere Lösungen einfallen, es Fragen gibt, natürlich bitte melden. Vielleicht bekommt ja der ein oder andere jetzt Lust, sich auch mal an einem Rahmen zu versuchen. ......Auf gehts!!    
Grüße aus WOB 

Dirk


----------



## HoHo (13. Oktober 2004)

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal gutes gelingen   

Das ist sicher ein tolles Gefühl mit nem Bike zu fahren welches man selbst gebaut hat.

Bin mal gespannt auf die Berichterstattung.

Grüße HoHo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (13. Oktober 2004)

oh mann, wenn ich schweißen könnte, würde ich sofort auch mitmachen. aber wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann lötet ihr nur. ich bin echt gespannt drauf, wie es wird. denn das muß echt der hammer sein auf sein eigenes bike zu fahren.

ciao harry


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Oktober 2004)

Megageiles Thema!!!!!  Bitte detailliert fotografieren, die CD nehm ich auf jeden Fall. Bin besonders gespannt, wie du die Rohre ohne Lehre nachher aneinander bringst, da ich Muffen nicht erkennen kann (mit Schutzgas heften & richten, dann löten?). Frage: Ist der Thron-Rohrsatz zum löten geeignet? Bzw. wie erfahre ich, welcher Rohrsatz für welche Fügemethode?

Und jetzt an die Arbeit!  

St.


----------



## TortureKing (13. Oktober 2004)

ja, das hat mich auch verwundert ... nen gemufften Rahmen kann ich mir noch einigermaßen vorstellen ....aber so ?!? 

Bin super gespannt, ob das wirklich "so einfach" ist ... die CD ist aber auch auf jeden Fall schon meine


----------



## HoHo (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mir mal vor ein paar Jahren ein Buch gekauft von wegen Rahmen selber bruzeln, ich dachte, naja hab so einige Schweißkurse besucht und bin technisch nicht der absolute Tiefflieger, aber.... mir war die ganze Sache dann doch zu schwierig.

Also wie gesagt, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und bin echt gespannt auf die Bilder.


   


HoHo


----------



## hügelflitzer (13. Oktober 2004)

Tach nochmal, 

also ich löte den Rahmen muffenlos mitteles Auftragslötung mit Messing. Wird auch häufig mit "Filled-brazed" bezeichnet. Das gibt schöne, weiche Rohrübergänge und man ist nicht auf die Winkel und Durchmesservorgaben der Muffen angewiesen. Nachteil: die einzelnen Rohrstöße müssen ziemlich genau stimmen.... Aber auch hier gibt es Möglichkeiten.... wie gesagt, morgen habe ich die Bilder...  

Ein weiterer Vorteil der Methode "löten" ist, daß man - ohne Probleme im Fügebereich erwarten zu müssen - eigentlich alle Stahlsorten (Baustähle CroMo - Stähle, V2A, GG, usw... was Euch einfällt) miteinander verbinden kann. Auch können unterschiedliche Materialien wie zum Beispiel Stahl und Messing problemlos gefügt werden - dann natürlich mit niedrig schmelzendem Silberlot. Gibt es häufig im Bereich Anlötteile (Zugführungen,....). 

Und natürlich ist löten von den benötigten Gerätschaften her Preisgünstig. 
Die nötigen Utensilien gibts für kleines Geld im Baumarkt.


----------



## harry kroll (13. Oktober 2004)

hy totureking,

falls das bei den jungs klappt, dann weißt du ja was das heißt. wir bauen uns auch einen rahmen. von mir aus kannst du den ersten rahmen haben. denn das wäre ja das ultimativ beste was ich mir vorstellen kann, einen rahmen zu fahren, den ich selber gebaut habe. 

nur soviel, handwerklich bin ich nicht der größte, und alleine einen rahmen bauen habe ich auch keinen bock.

ciao harry


----------



## X-Lars (13. Oktober 2004)

Endlich!

Tod den Bikes von der Stange! 

Danke für den Rohre-Link! Astrein!

Lars


----------



## robo (13. Oktober 2004)

@ hügelflitzer

was hast du denn für das material bezahlt?


----------



## hügelflitzer (13. Oktober 2004)

Also, auf geht`s wir holen die Säge und die Feile raus... 

Die erste Baugruppe  das Sitzrohr. Damit fange ich immer an. Um diese beiden Rohre herum wird der ganze Rahmen aufgbaut. Zunächst wird das Sitzrohr mit einem Längsanriß über die komplette Rohrlänge versehen. Auf dem Riß werden die beschriebenen Bohrungen und der Auftreffpunkt auf das Tretlagergehäuse markiert. Am Tretlagergehäuse rundum die Mitte markieren und quer dazu mit ebenfalls durchgehenden Linien die Punkte, in denen später (virtuell ;o)) Rohrachsen von Sitz  und Unterrohr auftreffen. Hier werden Entlüftungsbohrung gebohrt. Die Maße für die Anriße sind aus der angefertigten Zeichnung abgeleitet und für die Fotos mit roter Farbe nachgezogen worden. 




Jetzt wird es das erste Mal spannend: Das Sitzrohr muß ans Tretlagergehäuse angepaßt werden. Am einfachsten: Rohr passend absägen und freihand 
mit der Feile die Gehrung ans Rohr zaubern Ehrlich gesagt, da fehlt mir die Übung. Mein Tip: Schnitt konstruieren und Abwicklung per Anriß aufs Rohr machen und die Gehrung auf Anriß feilen. Toleranzen bewegen sich, wenn mans ordentlich macht im 1/10mm Bereich, was völlig ausreichend ist. Keine Panik! Die Anleitung wie so was im Detail geht packe ich für die nicht  Konstrukteure mit auf die CD. 




Kuckt auch mal bei mir unter der Rubrik Fotos - da gibt es noch ein paar extra Bilder zu sehen. Morgen wird gelötet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (13. Oktober 2004)

@ robo 

Gesamtkosten für das Material auf dem Bild 175 incl Versand. 
Preismäßig haut das Tandemtretlagerghäuse (25), und die Feinguß-Ausfallenden (18) rein. Die Rohre ligen so um die 10 das Stück.


----------



## flattermann (13. Oktober 2004)

also keine Ahnung obs jemanden interessiert aber es gibt einen Lehrgang "Fahrradrahmen-Bau" von dem Berufsbildungs- und Technologiezentrum der Handwerkskammer Rhein-Main, Bundesfachschule für das Deutsche Zweiradmechaniker-Handwerk. Der Kurs ist in zwei Blöcke geteilt. Erster Block zwei Tage Theorie (Dienstag 16.11.04 bis Mittwoch 17.11.04), zweiter Block  vier Tage Praxis (Dienstag 07.12.04 bis Freitag 10.12.04). Ziel des Lehrgangs ist, dass sich jeder Teilnehmer seinen eigenen Stahlrahmen lötet. Gebühren 420,00 Euro ohne Material (ca. 130 Euro zusätzlich). Der Lehrgang wird von Dietmar Hertel geleitet www.hertel-fahrradrahmen.de. Anmeldung ist noch bis zum 22.10.04 möglich. Infos sollten irgendwo unter www.hwk-rhein-main.de zu finden sein.

Grüße Ulrich

PS: ich bin dabei


----------



## Jimmy H (13. Oktober 2004)

hey hügelflitzer,

großartig, dass du den traum vieler (so auch meiner) in die tat umsetzt. mir fehlt es leider an ausrüstung und zeit...

du hast geschrieben, dass du messinglot verwenden willst. einfaches normales messinglot? ich habe mal ein praktikum bei einem rahmenbauer gemacht, und der hat nur silberlot verwendet (in verschiedenen qualitäten). vorteile: höhere festigkeit, geringere verarbeitungstemperatur, das rohrmaterial wird geschont. 
meinst du nicht, dass noch ein paar euros in das bessere lot investieren solltest? so teuer kann das ja nun auch nicht sein....

wünsche frohes schaffen!

jh


----------



## olli (13. Oktober 2004)

flattermann schrieb:
			
		

> also keine Ahnung obs jemanden interessiert aber es gibt einen Lehrgang "Fahrradrahmen-Bau" von dem Berufsbildungs- und Technologiezentrum der Handwerkskammer Rhein-Main, Bundesfachschule für das Deutsche Zweiradmechaniker-Handwerk. Der Kurs ist in zwei Blöcke geteilt. Erster Block zwei Tage Theorie (Dienstag 16.11.04 bis Mittwoch 17.11.04), zweiter Block  vier Tage Praxis (Dienstag 07.12.04 bis Freitag 10.12.04). Ziel des Lehrgangs ist, dass sich jeder Teilnehmer seinen eigenen Stahlrahmen lötet. Gebühren 420,00 Euro ohne Material (ca. 130 Euro zusätzlich). Der Lehrgang wird von Dietmar Hertel geleitet www.hertel-fahrradrahmen.de. Anmeldung ist noch bis zum 22.10.04 möglich. Infos sollten irgendwo unter www.hwk-rhein-main.de zu finden sein.
> 
> Grüße Ulrich
> 
> PS: ich bin dabei


In diesem Jahr kann ich da unmöglich hin. Kannst Du im November wenn Du dort bist mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob es im nächsten Frühjahr auch sowas gibt?


----------



## TortureKing (13. Oktober 2004)

ja, das würde mich auch interessieren .....


----------



## brockenhammer (13. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 
nun habe ich lange genug passiv am forum teilgenommen, bei diesem thema hats mich so in den fingern gejuckt, dass ich auch mal ein bisschen senf dazugebe.
hab nämlich auch schon ein paar rahmen gebaut, sowohl gelötet als auch geschweisst und bilde mir ein evtl mit der einen oder anderen information dienen zu können.

für alle die gehrungen feilen wollen ist der folgende link von interesse. ein kleines programm bekommt man da (tubemiter.exe), das abwicklungen erstellt. für diejenigen die sowas noch nicht gemacht haben sehr hilfreich.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/framebuild.htm

außerdem findet man da den einen oder andern weiteren hilfreichen link.

zur verwendung von silberlot:
fließt schön, hat ne niedrige verarbeitungstemperatur, aber ist für fillets nur sehr bedingt geeignet. erstens ist die festigkeit nicht so doll hoch, modellieren ist nicht sehr einfach und die gefahr von interner rissbildung beim abkühlen ist gegenüber messing sehr hoch, weil das silber während des abkühlungsprozesses noch keine ausreichende festigkeit entwickelt und durch schrumpfungsprozesse spannungen auftreten, die zu rissen führen können, die man nicht gebrauchen kann. messing verzeiht außerdem größere fertigungstoleranzen, d.h größere spaltmaße.

silber würde ich nur bei anlötteilen verwenden, bei cantisockeln aber aus sicherheitsgründen auch messing (dietmar hertel verwendet hier nur neusilber d.h. L-CuNi10Zn42(weiss ich, weil ein bekannter bei ihm den kurs besucht hat), welches duch nickelzusätze eine gegenüber messinglot d.h. L-CuZn40 nochmals höhere festigkeit aufweist)

zu den stählen: die meisten lassen sich durch löten miteinander verbinden. deda eom, so ziemlich das leichteste und festeste was es gibt ist zum löten (fillet brazing mit messing bei rund 900°C) meines wissens nicht geeignet, aber von solchen sachen sollte man am anfang eh die finger lassen. 

thron ist ne feine sache und verzeiht auch einiges, von deda gibts da zerotre oder zerouno. am anfang würde ich auf jeden fall nicht unter 0,8mm wandstärke gehen, weil man jedes zentel weniger bei der verarbeitung merkt und es das einem nicht gerade leichter macht.

ach ja noch ein link zu nem rahmenbauerforum
http://www.phred.org/mailman/listinfo/framebuilders

da sind ein paar kompetente leute am start.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Dirk,

wie Du aus dem Zuspruch entnehmen kannst, haben schon viele von uns auf so einen Beitrag gewartet, wussten es nur noch nicht.
Deshalb bekommst Du dafür die volle Punktzahl, und unsere ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit!
Weiter!!!


----------



## TortureKing (13. Oktober 2004)

WOW ..... äußerster Dank ....... verfalle bitte nicht wieder in der Passivität


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, jetzt gehts weiter....

*Sitzrohr und Tretlagergehäuse * sind vorbereitet, und können miteinander verlötet werden. Das Ausrichten der beiden Rohre kann man, wie im Bild gezeigt machen. Rechtwinkligkeit mit Winkel / Geodreieck prüfen! Im Bild habe ich bereits den ersten Heftpunkt gesetzt. Danach wird der Verbund umgedreht, und auf der genau gegenüberliegenden Seite der zweite Heftpunkt gesetzt. Anschließend die Rechtwinkligkeit der Rohrverbindung wieder prüfen. Werden Differenzen festgestellt, sofort nachrichten, jetzt ist es noch möglich!
 Winkel geprüft? Alles gerade? Na gut, dann kann die Rohrverbindung jetzt durchgelötet werden. Man beginnt an einem Heftpunkt und arbeitet sich ein paar Millimeter in einer Richtung weiter. Danach das Ganze auf der anderen Seite des Heftpunktes. Jetzt wechseln wir zum anderen Heftpunkt und machen hier das Gleiche. So arbeitet man sich Stück für Stück um das Rohr herum. Ganz schöner Aufwand mag jetzt der ein oder andere denken. ....O.k. aber so wird ein Abkippen / Verzug der Rohre weitgehend verhindert. Ist die Verbindung erst einmal durchgelötet, sinken die Chancen zum Nachrichten rapide!!!  Die Auftragslötung wird erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gemacht. Die Rohrverbindung wird wie bereits beschrieben mit Messing, die Anlötteile für Flaschenhalter und Stützenklemmung mit Silberlot ausgeführt.


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

*Das Unterrohr * wird ganz ähnlich wie das Sitzrohr vorbereitet. Längsanriß über die gesamte Länge des Rohres. 
Dann werden die Auftreffpunkte Tretlagergehäuse und Steuerrohr auf der Rißlinie markiert, ebenso die Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter. Anfertigung Übergang zum Tretlagergehäuse --> siehe Sitzrohr. Anfertigung Übergang zum Steuerrohr --> jetzt wirds wieder etwas komplizierter. Natürlich wieder durch Konstruktion, die aber durch den Winkel zwischen den Rohren etwas aufwendiger wird. Aber noch mal: die Konstruktion und anschließendes Übertragen der Schnittlinie auf das Rohr lohnen sich. Mein Unterrohr hat einen größeren Durchmesser als das Steuerrohr. 
Wie man im Bild vielleicht sehen kann, ist das Teil im Bereich der Verbindungsstelle dadurch ein bißchen queroval (macht man im Schraubstock - würg)! Diesen nicht ganz unkomplizierten Rohrübergang hatte ich nach ca. 5 Minuten gefeilt. Toleranzen +- 1-2/10mm!! Das ist ausreichend!   
*Das Oberrohr * entsteht auf die gleiche Weise. Unterschied: keine Buchsen für einen Flaschenhalter ;o). Ich mache aber gleich noch einen zweiten Längsanriß, auf dem ich später die Leitungsführungen für meine Magura ausrichten kann. 
*Noch mal zur Konstruktion und Anriß der Schnittlinie:* Das Material, das ich dazu momentan habe, ist noch nichts - ich bereite übers Wochenende was vor. Theoretisch ist die Konstruktion in jedem Buch zum Thema 
Technisches - Zeichnen drin - aber bis man da mitbekommt, was die Flachzangen von einem wollen.... Ich versuchs 
mal möglichst einfach und absolut Schritt für Schritt


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

*Das Steuerrohr * stellt keine größeren Probleme dar. Wieder der berühmte Längsanriß. Wie im Bild zu sehen, werden neben den Entlüftungsbohrungen auch jeweils unterer und oberer Auftreffpunkt von Unter- und Oberrohr auf den Riß markiert. Das erleichtert beim Heften die Positionierung der Rohre. Die Enden des Rohrs werden später noch mit zwei Verstärkungsringen - aus Resten des Unterrohrs- versehen. Sind leider noch nicht fertig. 
Nebenbei kann man sich jetzt auch schon eine Winkelschablone aus Pappe anfertigen. Damit werden später die Rohrwinkel eingerichtet.Schablone am besten mit einem Cutter-Messer und Lineal schneiden. Das wird in jedem Fall präziser, als mit der Schere. Ordentlich groß machen das Teil! 

Tja, wie Ihr seht, ist das vordere Rahmendreieck eigentlich schon fertig. Muß nur noch geheftet, gerichtet und durchgelötet werden.


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

klasse das der Thred gut läuft. Habe inzwischen auch schon ein paar Info`s 
mitgenommen - danke an alle die mitmachen- . Aber so war das ja auch gedacht....  

Zum Thema Lot kann ich dem "brockenhammer" voll zustimmen. 
Mit Messinglot sollten eigentlich sogar höhere Festigkeiten als mit Silberlot erreicht werden - habe schon Versuche gesehen, bei denen die Festigkeit der 
Lötstelle über der des zu verbindenden Materials lag..... 
Die Wärme ist natürlich ein Problem. In der Regel arbeitet man aber so, daß 
jeweils nur ein Tropfen Lot auf- und in die Fügestelle eingeschmolzen wird.
Also sehr kurzzeitiges und punktuelles Erreichen der höchsten Temperatur. 
Auch ist richtig, daß mit Messing wesentlich schönere Auftragslötungen gemacht werden können - fühlt sich einfach "dickflüssiger" und "modellierbarer" an. Und Schlußendlich der Preis: Habe in meinen Letzten Rahmen - ebenfalls Auftragslötung - um die 100  Silberlot versenkt...... Jetzt rechne ich so mit 15-20 fürs Messing! ......


----------



## olli (14. Oktober 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> klasse das der Thred gut läuft. Habe inzwischen auch schon ein paar Info`s
> mitgenommen - danke an alle die mitmachen- . Aber so war das ja auch gedacht....
> ...



Ich will auch eine CD!!! Unbedingt!!! Was kostet das Löt-Equipment? Jetzt kann ich meiner Frau endlich sagen, was ich zu Weihnachten will...


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

Moin Olli, 

tja Weihnachten steht vor der Tür..... 

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren die Billigvariante aus dem Baumarkt zugelegt. 
Da gibt es Sauerstoff / Mischgas Systeme mit Einwegflaschen. Marke "Rothenberger". Die Sache mit dem Mischags ist kein Problem (Dose kostet so um die 4.50 und hält ewig), der Sauerstoff schon eher. Die Einweg Sauerstofflasche war immer sauteur und hat nicht so lange gehalten, weshalb ich dann auf eine weiderbefüllbare Flasche mit Druckminderer umgestiegen bin. Eine Kombi wie ich sie momentan verwende wird gerade bei Ebay vertickert -->hier:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19799&item=5923371860&rd=1

Wenn man nur mal probieren möchte, ist aber auch die Einweg Sauerstofflasche o.k. Für einen Rahmen reicht die Menge in der Regel aus.... 
Preis für die komplett Einweg Kombi, so um die 70-80 ? Bin mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher - am besten mal im Baumarkt vorbeischaun. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## HoHo (14. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Jahr kann ich da unmöglich hin. Kannst Du im November wenn Du dort bist mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob es im nächsten Frühjahr auch sowas gibt?




Wenn ein Termin für nächstes Jahr steht, sagt mir bitte bescheid, ich bin dabei wenn es zeitlich klappt.


HoHo


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die gehrungen feilen wollen ist der folgende link von interesse. ein kleines programm bekommt man da (tubemiter.exe), das abwicklungen erstellt. für diejenigen die sowas noch nicht gemacht haben sehr hilfreich.
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/framebuild.htm




Habe mir die Seite gerade mal angesehen. Genial! 
Habe noch keinen Ausdruck gemacht, aber wenn der Drucker den Schnitt
einigermaßen 1:1 aufs Papier bringt funktioniert das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Hügelflitzer und alle anderen !

Super Thema hab ja schon immer mal vor gehabt mir einen oder zwei Rahmen selber zu bauen.

Gefällt mir bis jetzt alles sehr gut und der aufwand ist ja absolut minimal.

Vergesse aber bitte nicht das Flussmittel komplett zu beseitigen, sonst hast Du nicht mehr lange was davon......


----------



## der alte ron (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich trau mich einfach und erhebe mein schüchternes kleines stimmchen aus der menge :

Hey , ich zieh den hut vor dem was du machst und verbeuge mich ganz , ganz tief !

Vom sispeeden will ich gar nicht anfangen , spielt hier auch gar keine rolle , aber das was du machst representiert das , was mountainbiking wirklich gewesen ist , bevor solche konsumschlampen wie ich die szene zugemühlt  haben !
Respekt !

nikolay

P.S. Schneidest du auch die gewinde selbst ?


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2004)

... lady at da torch 

für die freunde des starren antriebs...















mein favorit unter den links von phredorg

ciao
flo


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

Ist der vorbau ein LLewelyn, oder wer hat sich da ein Denkmal gesetzt?


----------



## evilrogi (14. Oktober 2004)

Wirklich sackstarkes Thema - SUPER!!! Ein Kandidat für den Thread des Jahres!!!
Bin gespannt auf die weitere "Werdung" des Rahmens!!! 
Cool


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

Wooooooaaaaahhhhhhhh...........dieser Vorbau......geiles Teil!!!! 

Konsumschlampen sind wir doch alle...... ich habe da noch so eine CC-Rennmaschine..... 


Noch zum Thema Gewindeschneiden. 
Gewinde gibts am aktuellen Rahmen eigentlich keine, bis auf die Flaschenhalterbuchsen (verbaue ja ein Tandemtretlager). Die muß ich wahrscheinlich nach dem Löten mit einem M5 Schneider nacharbeiten. Entscheidet man sich für ein normales Gehäuse (Guß - Muffe oder Hülse) , dann ist das Gewinde vom Hersteller eigentlich (?) schon eingeschnitten. Nacharbeit ist dann mit dem normalen Gewindeschneidwerkzeug, wie es die Händler haben möglich (Lackreste, Lotreste,....)

Bis morgen. Werde heute Abend wahrscheinlich noch Steuerrohr und Unterrohr heften. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## Northstar (14. Oktober 2004)

@ manic 
der Vorbau ist auch von Fr. Jackson
Hr Mcculloch hat sich jetzt von Long Chen über Pacenti seine eigen Muffen bauen lassen


----------



## flattermann (14. Oktober 2004)

@ olli

hatte letztes Jahr auch das Problem, dass ich von dem Kurs zu spät erfuhr (damals lief er schon). Auskunft war, dass der Kurs immer nur einmal im Jahr November / Dezember stattfindet. Das neue Lehrgangsprogramm und damit die Möglichkeit sich anzumelden ist immer erst ab April gegeben. Deswegen hab ich mich dieses Jahr auch schon im April angemeldet. 

Zitat aus der Lehrgangsinfo:
"Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 10 Personen in der Praxis begrenzt. Lehrgangsplätze werden nach Eingang der Anmeldung belegt und rechtzeitig vor Lehrgangsbeginn bestätigt. Gehen für den prakt. Teil mehr als 10 Anmeldungen ein, werden wir Ausweichtermine anbieten."

Die Bestätigung für den diesjährigen Lehrgang hab ich am 07.10.04 bekommen. Auf Grund der geringen Teilnehmerzahl wurde der theoretische Teil terminlich verschoben (war ursprünglich für den 18. und 19. November geplant) und mit einem anderen Kurs zusammengelegt.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was die machen wenn sich jetzt noch mehrere Personen anmelden. Ob Ausweichtermine Anfang nächsten Jahres stattfinden,  kann ich nicht sagen - ist aber wahrscheinlich, da der Praxisteil ja recht nah an Weihnachten liegt. So wie ich es verstehe wird der Theorieteil aber nicht verschoben.

Am Besten einfach mal anrufen:
Tel: (069) 27204-0 und eine Frau Melanie Krüger verlangen - die müsste sich mit den Anmeldungen auskennen.

Grüße Ulrich


----------



## TortureKing (14. Oktober 2004)

hmm ... wer hat denn alles wirkliches Interesse, evtl. könnten wir dort auch anrufen und sagen "Wir sind 10 Leute die den Kurs haben möchten" ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (14. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... wer hat denn alles wirkliches Interesse, evtl. könnten wir dort auch anrufen und sagen "Wir sind 10 Leute die den Kurs haben möchten" ......


Ja, aber ich kann fühestens nächstes Frühjahr und momentan meinen Urlaub noch nicht disponieren...
Und dieses Problem haben wohl auch noch andere. Ich werde mich mal Anfang 2005 informieren und dann evtl. den Jahreskurs im Herbst buchen. Und vorher vielleicht anhand der CD losbrutzeln...


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2004)

das i9st mal der beste tread seit langem. also so ne CD brauch ich auch noch und ein rahmenbaulehrgang fehlt mir auch noch.

erstmal zieh ich meinen hut vor dir Hügelflitzer  

werde den bau deines schmuckstückes weuter verfolgen


----------



## Schrau-Bär (14. Oktober 2004)

Chapeau, Hügelflitzer ! Das ist ja mal eine feine Sache !  
Auch wenn ich sonst meist nur sporadisch im Forum aufkreuze, dieser Tread lässt mich nicht los ! Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilderchen.
Kannst Du Näheres über den Rohrsatz verraten (Konifizierung, Wandstärken usw.) ?
Ich glaub, so ein Projekt möcht ich nächstes Jahr irgendwann auch in Angriff nehmen. Darfst mich auch bitte für die CD vormerken.
Im Moment bin ich auch gerade beim Rahmen bauen für mein Diplom.
Obwohl das eher ein Fall für die Bauxit- und Kantenklatscherabteilung wird. Aber ich möcht da solange noch nix öffentlich ist noch nichts an die grosse Glocke hängen. Sofern ich die Musse habe, werd ich dann zu gegebener Zeit (nächstes Frühjahr) auch mal eine Bilderstory posten.
Ein kleines Bildchen, das noch nicht zuviel verrät aber dann denn doch schon vorab.

Dir gutes Gelingen, Hügelflitzer ! (und anschliessend bitte nur Klarlack drüber !  )

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## gerolf (15. Oktober 2004)

Hut ab an Hügelflitzer und all die anderen Rahmenbauer!

Ich hätte gern auch so eine CD. Find ich phänomenal, sich einen eigenen Rahmen zu bauen. Neulich in Sachsen: 

_Bastel, weißt Du was ich mache, wenn mein Surly fertig ist? 
Nein!?! 
Ich lerne Rahmen bauen!_

Und plötzlich gibt´s dazu nen Thread. Prima und Weitermachen und viel Erfolg!

Gerolf


----------



## hügelflitzer (15. Oktober 2004)

Also: gestern Abend habe ich mich dran gemacht, das vordere Rahmendreieck einzurichten und zu heften. 
Über 2 h hats gedauert, bis alle Rohre miteinander verbunden waren..... Eine ziemliche Aktion also.

Zunächst wird das Steuerrohr ans Unterrohr geheftet. Dafür im Schraubstock die beiden Rohre mit der Pappschablone und mit Hilfe der vorhandenen Anrisse einrichten. Ein Heftpunkt kommt oben in den flachen Winkel (erstes Bild). Danach wird mit der Schablone der Winkel zwischen den beiden Rohren überprüft. Der stimmt nach dem setzten des Heftpunktes
unter Garantie nicht mehr, und muß vorsichtig nachgerichtet werden. Danach wird jeweils ein Heftpunkt rechts und links seitlich ans Rohr gemacht. Der Winkel zwischen den beiden Rohren ist jetzt ziemlich gut fixiert. Auf den Bildern sieht man auch die  Verstärkungsringe, die zuvor mit Silberlot aufgelötet wurden. Das Steuerrohr steht auf beiden Seiten ein bißchen über die Ringe hinaus, wodurch das Auflöten erleichtert wird. Überstand wird beim Finish  des Rahmens mit dem Steuersatzfräser abgetragen.


----------



## hügelflitzer (15. Oktober 2004)

Da wir keine Rahmenlehre haben, wirds jetzt ein bißchen zeitaufwendig und nervenaufreibend.
Die Rohrverbunde Steuerrohr (+Unterrohr) und Sitzrohr (+Tretlagergehäuse) müssen vor dem Heften aufeinander 
ausgerichtet werden. Das hat mich gestern ganz schön ans Limit gebracht...... 

Folgende Bedingungen müssen zusammengebracht werden: 
1. Der Steuerrohrverbund muß absolut senkrecht in den Schraubstock gespannt werden (linkes Bild).
   Man peilt hierfür über das Steurrohr eine senkrechte Kante (das Geodreieck) an. 
2. Der Sitzrohrverbund wird (am besten) mit zwei planparallelen Stahlprofilen (oder was gerade so rumliegt) und einer Schraubzwinge zusammengespannt. Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß der Tisch eben ist, steht das Sitzrohr so im rechten Winkel zur Arbeitsfläche (rechtes Bild). 
3. Das Unterrohr wird höhenmäßig auf das Tretlagerghäuse ausgerichtet. Jede Wette: der Steuerrohverbund steht zwar absolut senkrecht, aber das Unterrohr  viel zu hoch oder zu niedrig zum Tretlagergehäuse.... Also: zurück zu Punkt 1, dabei natürlich Punkt 3 nicht vernachlässigen.
4. Winkeleinstellung Sitzrohr. Sitzrohr vorsichtig so lange kippen (geht auch bei angeknallter Schraubzwinge), bis der Winkel zwischen Sitz- und Unterrohr stimmt (Schablone verwenden). Passen sonst noch alle Maße? Nein? --> ggf. zu Punkt 1,2,3.....
5. Wir müssen sichergehen, daß das Unterrohr in der Tischebene senkrecht zum Tretlagergehäuse ist. Stimmt nicht ? Ausrichten und ggf. mit der unter Punkt 4 vorgeschlagenem Checkliste weitermachen... 
6. Alle genannten Maße noch einmal überprüfen! Ggf... , na ja das hatten wir schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (15. Oktober 2004)

So, alle Bedingungen in Einklang gebracht, jetzt können wir heften! 
1. Unterrohr: Je ein Punkt rechts und links vom Sitzrohr
2. Abartig vorsichtiges Einsetzen des Oberrohrs und heften des selben oben am Steuerrohr. 
3. Ausrichten Oberrohr mit Winkelschablone und Heften ans Sitzrohr (rechtes Bild). 
4. Rahmendreieck vorsichtig aus der Halterung nehmen und Unterrohr mit einem Punkt auch von unten ans Tretlagergehäuse heften. 
5. Ein Heftpunkt von unten  beim Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr. 

Erste Begutachtung des Werkes. Die Winkel müßten jetzt eigentlich stimmen. Ziemlich sicher taucht das Problem auf, daß Steuer- und Sitzrohr von vorne gesehen, nicht ganz exakt in der gleichen Ebene liegen. Das kann man in diesem Stadium aber noch leicht ausrichten. Das mache ich am Wochenende -hierfür gute Lichtverhältnisse notwendig. Am Wochenende gehts natürlich auch an den Hinterbau. So viel vorab: die Ausrichterei wird durch die hinzukommende 3te Dimension noch ein bißchen lustiger..... Aber mit Zeit und Geduld natürlich zu machen. 

Die nächsten Schritte kann ich wahrscheinlich erst am Montag posten. 
Es geht aber auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------



## hügelflitzer (15. Oktober 2004)

Moin Schrau-Bär, Moin stediju

sieht ja auch schon ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Wir wollen mehr,....sofort!!
Zu den Rohren. Es handelt sich im wesentlichen um den Columbus Thron Rohrsatz, der an beiden Rohrenden jeweils konifiziert ist (0.5 auf 0.8). 
Matrialbezeichnung 25CroMo4. Ich habe auf Anfrage von der Fa. Koehn 
(www.reset-racing.de)einen Columbus Gesamtkatalog bekommen. Da sind alle Rohrsätze mit ausreichend genauen Maßangaben drin. Leider gibt es für die vorgebogenen Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben keine brauchbaren Teilzeichnungen, was die Sache natürlich nicht unbedingt leichter macht. 

Farbe wird auch noch ein Thema: 
Klares Pulver könnte natürlich ziemlich geil aussehen. Dann sieht man jede Lötstelle, aber natürlich auch jeden Pfusch..... Mal kucken wie er wird, wäre schon eine Überlegung wert! Ansonsten klassisch schwarz oder "british racing green"......

Flußmittel, das ist auch so eine Sache.... 
Wer hat Tips? O.k. das Zeug von außen abzubekommen ist natürlich kein Problem, aber von innen? Ich habe die Rahmen bisher immer gut und ausdauernd mit heißem Wasser gespült. Das Flußmittel ist, zumindest im nicht eingebrannten Zustand, wasserlöslich. Zur Sicherheit "flute" ich den Rahmen nach dem Bau dann noch mit Hohlraumversiegelungswachs um die gefährdeten Stellen zu schützen. Rahmenbauer behandeln die Rahmen irgendwie in einem chemischen Bad?? ?
Wer weiß mehr????


----------



## brockenhammer (15. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 

eine anmerkung zum klaren pulver. 
sieht anfangs wirklich sehr gediegen aus, aber man hat meistens ziemlich schnell kleine unterrostungen, die dann so braune flecken oder netzförmige muster ergeben. wenn einen das nicht stört ist o.k., ansonsten farbiges pulver auftragen lassen, da siehts man dann nicht.

zum flussmittel. den rahmen am besten mit warmen wasser rund 1h fluten. entweder selber ausgiebig in die badewanne und danach den rahmen rein. zwischendurch mal wenden, oder man hat ne sehr große wanne.
es gehen aber auch große regentonnen oder aufblasbare kinderplanschbecken. 
je weniger lange man das flussmittel erhitzt hat desto weniger verglast es und man hats leichter mit dem wegbekommen, deshalb wärmeeinfluss gering halten, auch schon um die rohre zu schonen, logisch.
ich nutze ein messinglot (castolin 18xfc) mit flussmittelumhüllung, das ist grundsätzlich ne feine sache aber die hälfte von der umhüllung klopfe ich vorher weg. denn zuviel nervt auch nur rum. einpinseln der lötstelle ist vorher sowieso angesagt.

gruß


----------



## Jimmy H (15. Oktober 2004)

!hola!

hätt nicht gedacht dass das silberlot so teuer ist. der rahmenbauer bei dem ich war hat es wohl verwenden müssen weil er hauptsächlich edelstahl verarbeitet.

zum thema flussmittel: bei diesem rahmenbauer wurden die rahmen über nacht in ein wasserbad gehängt und anschließend gespült, bzw mit bürsten beackert. wenn man weiß wie schwierig das zeug außen abzubekommen ist, kann man sich ja vorstellen dass man es innen kaum rausbekommt. soll aber extrem wichtig sein!


----------



## brockenhammer (16. Oktober 2004)

> weil er hauptsächlich edelstahl verarbeitet



na, wenn das mal nicht herr marschall war?!

silberlot kostet gerne mal 300 euro das kg   , je nach silberanteil.


----------



## Jimmy H (16. Oktober 2004)

das war der herr pallesen!

www.norwid.de

er hat zur zeit eine rahmenlehre zu verkaufen (siehe unter 'angebote') - falls einer von euch es ganz perfekt machen will....


----------



## hügelflitzer (18. Oktober 2004)

Nach dem Heften, sollte das vordere Rahmendreieck nochmal ausgerichtet werden. Dafür spanne ich den Rahmen wie gezeigt auf die Werkbank. Das Sitzrohr wird durch geeignete Unterlagen abgestützt. Jetzt kann mit einem Taster - wieder die Reißnadel im kleinen Schraubstock - der Längsriß auf dem  Unterrohr nachgefahren werden. Bleibt die Nadelspitze über die Rohlänge auf dem Riß, hat sich beim Heften nichts verzogen. Sonst muß durch gefühlvolles Niederdrücken, bzw. Anheben am Steuerrohr nachgerichtet werden. Danach wird das Steuerrohr wie im Dritten Bild gezeigt, ebenfalls abgestützt und mit dem Taster kontrolliert, ob es parallel zur Werkbank ist. Bei Abweichungen wird ein Hebel (die blaue Gabel) ins Steuerrohr gesteckt und wieder durch gefühlvolles Drücken (um den Abstützpunkt) die Position korrigiert. Jetzt ist das vordere Rahmendreieck gerade und kann durchgelötet werden. Beim Durchlöten (richtige Technik vorausgesetzt) ist jetzt kaum noch mit weiterem Verzug zu rechnen. 

Der Rahmen muß unbedingt vor dem Durchlöten ausgerichtet werden. Im fertigen Zustand hat man so gut wie keine Chance mehr (eigene leidvolle Erfahrung bei einem Vorgänger - Projekt.....). 
Bsp.: Sitz- und Steurrohr sind gegeneinander verdreht festgelötet worden (siehe 2.ter Richtschritt). Beim Richten im gehefteten Zustand werden hier nur div. Heftpunkte etwas deformiert und der Rahmen ist gerade. Im durchgelöteten Zustand müßte aber entweder eine komplette Lotnaht nachgeben (Bruch), oder das Oberrohr durch Torsion plastisch verformt werden....  Ich habs mit einem Kumpel zusammen, einem stabilen Schlosserschraubstock und einem langen Hebel probiert. Keine Chance. Der Rahmen war dabei -ungelogen-  zeitweise um die 8 -9cm  ausgelenkt und hat trotzdem  seine Form behalten!


----------



## hügelflitzer (18. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt kann das vordere Rahmendreieck durchgelötet werden. Man beginnt mit der Verbindung Tretlagergehäuse / Unterrohr, macht mit der Verbindung Unterrohr / Steuerrohr weiter und schließt mit den beiden Verbindungen des Oberrohrs ab. Man geht ähnlich wie bereits beim Sitzrohr beschrieben vor. Von den Heftpunkten arbeitet man sich immer wieder wechseln um das Rohr herum. Leider ist mir hier am Wochenende mittendrin das Gas ausgegangen.... Die O2 - Buddel muß also zu Linde nach Braunschweig.... Da ich nicht unbedingt einer der wichtigsten Kunden bin, kann das mit dem Befüllen dauern.... Mal sehen. Eine Woche? 

Inzwischen deshalb erst mal weiter mit dem Hinterbau.

Der Hinterbau stellt uns vor folgende Herausforderung: Vier, teilweise mehrfach gebogene Rohre, von denen wir nur ungefähr Biegewinkel und -radien kennen, müssen mit den Ausfallenden präzise 3dimensional im Raum angeordnet werden. Die Maßhaltigkeit ist hier noch wichtiger als beim vorderen Rahmendreieck. 135mm Achsbreite stehen einem Radradius von um die 300mm gegenüber. Pfuschen wir jetzt ein bißchen, und produzieren zum Beispiel einen Höhenversatz der Ausfallenden um nur 1.5mm, steht unser Hinterrad nachher  um die 3.5mm schief im 
Rahmen. Glaubt mir, daß sieht man.... Also ist  hier absolut präzises Arbeiten erforderlich. 
Wie im Bild zu sehen, verwende ich Ausfallenden in die die Streben einfach eingesteckt werden können. Eine erhebliche Arbeitserleichterung.


----------



## hügelflitzer (18. Oktober 2004)

Den Hinterbau beginne ich mit den Kettenstreben. Dafür zeichne ich auf einen weißen Karton die Symmetrielinie des Hinterbaus, die Draufsicht des Tretlagergehäuses und die Radachse. Zusätzlich werden die Störkonturen Kettenblatt, Kurbelkreis und Reifen (Bleistiftlinie, auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen) eingezeichnet. In meinen kleinen Schraubstock spanne ich eine alte MTB - Schraubachse. Mit Hilfe der Konen und Kontermuttern, werden die Ausfallenden festgespannt. Um den Schraubstock mit einer Zwinge am Tisch befestigen zu können, habe ich den Aufriß relativ nahe an den Blattrand gelegt. Ist der Schraubstock mit Achse und Ausfallenden exakt ausgerichtet, können die Kettenstreben eingesteckt und nach den Störkonturen ausgerichtet werden. Ist die Position gefunden, kann ein Auftreffpunkt der Strebe ans Tretlagergehäuse mit dem Geodreieck aufs Blatt projiziert werden (Bild3). Den Auftreffpunkt markiere ich auch auf der Strebe und projiziere abschließend den Auftreffwinkel (Kassettenhülle) auf die Zeichnung. 
Mit Auftreffpunkt und -winkel ist jetzt wieder Konstruktion und Anriß der Schnittlinie  möglich. 
Natürlich liegt das Kettenblatt auf der falschen Seite. Ich konnte aber so besser arbeiten (nahe Tischkante) - der Hinterbau ist ja symmetrisch....  







Die fertig bearbeiteten Streben. 







Die Sitzstreben werden in ähnlicher Weise vorbereitet. Danach kann der Hinterbau zum heften mit dem vorderen 
Rahmendreieck zusammengebaut werden. Morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## hügelflitzer (19. Oktober 2004)

Die Sitzstreben werden ähnlich wie die Kettenstreben vorbereitet. Auch hier markiere ich die Symmetrielinie des 
Hinterbaus auf weißem Karton und zeichne die Radachse und die Störkontur des Reifens ein. Das Sitzrohr bereitet 
im Aufriß Probleme, da es ja im Winkel in der Zeichnebene steht - die Projektion des Schnittes würde hier eine Ellipse ergeben. Mit dem Längenmaß aus der Seitenansicht der Zeichnung, kann die Strebenlänge 
und die weiteren nötigen Werte für die Schnittlinienkonstruktion aber bestimmt werden. Im Bild sieht man bereits 
die fertig bearbeiteten Streben.
Nach diesem Arbeitsschritt kann der Rahmen komplett zusammengebaut werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (19. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt sieht es das erste mal richtig nach Fahrradrahmen aus! 
Das Ausrichten mache ich diesmal auf Grundlage des Aufrisses, den ich für die Kettenstreben gemacht habe. Die Zeichnung 
kommt einfach auf die Werkbank. Nach den Rißlinien wird das vordere Rahmendreieck ausgerichtet. Dafür habe ich das 
Tretlagergehäuse mit einem Stahlprofil und einer Schraubzwinge verspannt. So steht das Tretlagergehäuse erst einmal 
sicher und rechtwinklig auf dem Tisch. Jetzt wird der kleine Schraubstock mit der Achse und den Ausfallenden auf der Zeichnung 
plaziert, ausgerichtet und ebenfalls mit einer Schraubzwinge an der Werkbank festgesetzt. Die Kettenstreben und die 
Sitzstreben werden eingesetzt. Mit einer zuvor angefertigten Pappschablone wird der Winkel zwischen Sitzrohr und 
Kettenstreben geprüft und ggf. eingestellt. Dafür ein Blech, o.ä. auf die Kettenstreben legen. 
Danach können die Sitzstreben eingesetzt werden. 

Jetzt könnte eigentlich geheftet und anschließend durchgelötet werden. Aber leider ist ja das Gas alle..... 






Nach dem Heften und Durchlöten müssen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden: Die Stege - mache ich aus Rohrstücken, die noch im Keller so rimliegen. Achtung: während dem einlöten unbedingt die Achse als Abstandshalter im Rahmen lassen - sonst zieht sich der Hinterbau im letzten Augenblick noch zusammmen!!. 
Die weiteren Anlötteile: Canti-Sockel, Gewindebuchsen, Leitungsführung, etc. 
Aber das poste ich dann, wenns fertig ist... .

Bis denn und Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stege - mache ich aus Rohrstücken, die noch im Keller so rimliegen.
> 
> Dirk




Hallo Dirk !
Wo ich das gerade lese mit den Verbindungsstegen :
Ich fand es ja immer superelegeant, wenn statt der üblichen Röhrchen kleine passend geschnittene Blechlein als Stege eingesetzt werden. Das gibt dem Rahmen auch immer eine ganz besondere Note, wie ich finde. (ziehe Skizze)
Das nur so als kleine Anregung   
Ansonsten wirklich sehr fein ! Bin ja supergespannt, wie es weitergeht. Hoffentlich kommt Dein Gas bald ! 
Viel Spass und Erfog !
Grüssle
Baschdel

PS: Was meinen Rahmen angeht, so werde ich vielleicht noch ein paar Detailbilder posten, sobald ich meine Kamera wieder zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## hügelflitzer (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi Schraubär, 

So ein Steg ist natürlich nicht schlecht - vor allem sau-steif. 
Mal kucken, könnte mir auch gefallen. Wird nur nicht ganz so leicht anzupassen sein.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Ist garnichtmal so schwer anzupassen, es dauert nur recht lange, weil es eigentlich nur im trial-and-error-Verfahren geht.
Ich hab so ein ähnliches gusset an der Verbindung zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr.
Hab mir dafür zuerst aus einer dünnen Pappe eine Schablone gebastelt (einfach dranhalten und nach und nach immer mehr wegschneiden) und diese dann auf das Alublech übertragen. Die Feinanpassung machste dann direkt mit dem Blech am Rahmen. Das Schöne dabei ist, dass Du einen sehr grossen Spielraum hast, das heisst, wenn Du irgendwo einen zu grossen Spalt hast, nimmst Du einfach rundherum etwas mehr weg und schon passt es wieder.

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## harry kroll (19. Oktober 2004)

hallo hügelflitzer,

ich habe ja schon geschrieben, daß das eine super idee ist, leider fehlt mir das verständnis das alleine hinzubekommen. 

hier mein vorschlag. 

wir aus franken würden mal ein oder zwei wochenenden zu dir hochkommen und du zeigst uns wie das funktioniert. sprich, du machst einen workshop für uns. wir nehmen uns dort ein hotel und die teile für den rahmen kaufen wir natürlich auch. 

so, daß wars, überlege es dir mal. schreib nicht gleich, sondern überlege es dir wirklich. 

wir hätten echt interesse, vorallem weil wir das bike ja schon mal in berlin gesehen haben.

ciao harry


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Hier dann auch, wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder von meinem Projekt, soweit es denn bisher gediehen ist.


----------



## brockenhammer (19. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen,
feine sachen die ihr da macht und sehr bemerkenswert mit so geringen mitteln. ich habe das glück einen umfangreiche infrastruktur zur verfügung zu haben.

kurz zu dem steg.
in der regel ist es besser wenn man solche dinge frei einlötet d.h. der hinterbau sich zusammenziehen kann, wenn das lot abkühlt. bei messing gibt es da wenig probleme, aber silber ist dann sehr anfällig für rissbildung (oben schonmal beschrieben).

daher sehe ich zu, dass der hinterbau zunächst mal überbreite hat (ca. 138mm). sind die stege drin passt es dann meist sehr gut und die gewünschten 135 mm stellen sich ein.
don ferris z.b. hat deshalb bei seinen anvil rahmenlehren gleich achsdummies in überbreite eingebaut.

ich häng euch auch mal ein paar fotos von eigenen projekten an, auch wenn sie mehr gänge haben, als ich ohren. 
schrunz, waren zu groß die bilder, kann ich die mit acdsee kleinkriegen? 

schöne grüße


----------



## brockenhammer (19. Oktober 2004)

so, geht ja doch, aber erscheint mir nun ein bisschen popelig.


----------



## hügelflitzer (19. Oktober 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> so, geht ja doch, aber erscheint mir nun ein bisschen popelig.



Top schöne Räder. 
Klassische, schnörkellose Linie - einfach klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (19. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hügelflitzer,
> 
> ich habe ja schon geschrieben, daß das eine super idee ist, leider fehlt mir das verständnis das alleine hinzubekommen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Harry, 

keine schhlechte Idee. Zwei Probleme sehe ich aber doch: 
Erster Punkt. einen kompletten Rahmen wird man an einem Wochenende nicht hinbekommen.....Anfang Thread bis heute entspricht ungefähr meiner Bauzeit - und von der Fertigstellung bin ich noch ein Stück weg....  
Vor allem beim ersten Mal sollte man nicht zu viel Aktion / Zeiteinheit   planen. Sonst macht man schnell Fehler, die einen später jedesmal ärgern, wenn man auf dem Rad draufsitzt. 
Zweiter Punkt: mein Keller ist ungefähr doppelt so groß wie auf dem Bild...... 
Ab zwei Leuten wirds langsam ungemütlich. 

Wartet einfach mal die CD ab. Auf der wird wirklich alles von den ersten Strichen auf der Zeichnung bis zum letzten Finish mit dem 1000er Schmirgelpapier   erklärt und zu sehen sein.
Die müßte so die nächsten 14 Tage fertig sein. 

Mein Vorschlag: ihr fangt an, und wenn dann wirklich Bedarf besteht, treffen wir uns mal ein Wochenende und lösen zusammen die ggf.angefallenen Probleme. Das kann natürlich in Franken oder WOB stattfinden. WOB ist natürlich SS-Traumgebiet (kein Witz) und bietet sich von daher natürlich an. Aber Vorsicht: Sonstige Infrastruktur (z.B.:   )wird von Einheimischen in der Regel so beschrieben: ...es wird schon was gemacht....dafür ist man hier ja mitten im Grünen....Arbeitskollegen haben diesen Ort schon mit einem Strafgefangenenlager in Sibirien verglichen....


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2004)

sehr schönes thema  ich will das auch können...

naja, sonst bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, das ich auch so ne cd will...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (19. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn es jemals die CD geben sollte dann möchte ich bitte auch eine haben.


----------



## ChBo (19. Oktober 2004)

hügelflitzer,

der Thread ist wirklich der Hammer. Auch ich würde mich über eine  CD riesig freuen.

Du hasst mich wahnsinnig angesteckt mit der Bastelwut. 

Hast du oder die anderen Rahmenbauprofi's eine IDee, worauf man denn Achten muss, wenn man an seinen alten Rahmen (von der Stange) horizontale Ausfallenende anlöten wollte. Leider habe ich in Wekstofftechnik immer meinen Rausch ausschlafen müssen, so dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, ob, unter welchen Umständen usw. das Möglich ist.

DAnke, Gruss und BITTE weiter so, ChBo


----------



## brockenhammer (20. Oktober 2004)

hallo chbo,

1: die meisten ausfaller sind mit messing eingelötet. d.h du musst den ganzen laden auf gut 900°C erwärmen um die rauszubekommen. ist grundsätzlich eher schlecht für die streben, aber wenns kein leichtbau ist und du mit der hitze nicht übertreibst klappt das. ganz schlecht ists für die streben wenn die ausfaller vor dem einlöten mit nem schweisspukt getackt (geheftet) wurden. das machen manche hersteller, aber du siehst es nicht und wenn du das ding erwärmst und dran ruppfts dann fliegt womöglich gleich ein stück von der strebe mit ab (ist nicht so oft der fall, aber kommt vor). ist auf jeden fall geschickt das alte ausfallende zunächst mal in 2 stücke zu sägen, damit du in ruhe einen zipfel aus der kettenstrebe, einen aus der sitzstrebe operieren kannst. 
ich geh mal davon aus, dass deine ausfallenden so herkömmliche in einen schlitz gestreckte schmiedeteile sind, wie eigentlich bei so ziemlich jedem klassischen rennrad.

2: sind die ausfaller raus muss das ganze anständig sauber gemacht werden und die streben gegebenenfalls an die neuen singlespeedausfaller angepasst werden. länger machen geht schlecht, deshalb vorher abchecken, ob die strebenlänge reicht für die neuen ausfaller. die ausfallenden lassen sich recht simpel aus nem blankgezogenen 6 oder 7mm flachstahl herstellen und insofern individuell anpassen. muss kein crmo oder sowas sein. edelstahl macht auch keinen sinn, weil das mit silberlot eingelötet werden müsste.
damit es keinen stress mit der position der cantisockel gibt, sollte der schlitz der neuen ausfaller auch nicht grossartig hinter dem der alten liegen, logisch.
dann muss man noch ne möglichkeit finden die ausfaller zu fixieren, damit das rad später sauber im hinterbau steht.

3: wenn man bis hierher gekommen ist und mit der löterei keine probleme hat, dann steht einem erfolgreichen umbau eigentlich nichts im weg.

viel spass dabei


----------



## hügelflitzer (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

CD ist auf jeden Fall in Arbeit. Muß noch ein paar Sachen zusammenschreiben, dann gehts los. Maximal noch 14 Tage oder so. 
Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden. 


Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Oktober 2004)

Da freu ich mich schon drauf !   
Kannst vielleicht schonmal Deine Bankverbindung durchgeben und sagen, was Du für die CD haben möchtest.  
Grüssle
Baschdel

PS: Wer sich auch (völlig off topic) für suspendiertes Bauxit und dessen Entstehungsgeschichte interessiert, der findet unter diesem Thread vielleicht was lustiges : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138561&page=1&pp=25


----------



## ChBo (20. Oktober 2004)

@brockenhammer

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe irgendwie nicht überblickt, dass all diese Probleme auf mich zukommen werden / würden. 

Wie soll man denn die neuen Aussfallenden selbst bauen? Das ist mir noch ein wenig unklar. Weniger die Horizontalen Schlitze sondern mehr die anschlusstellen zum Hinterbau. Irgendwie fehlen mit hier einige Fachworte, ich hoffe es ist trotzdem zu verstehen, was ich meine 

Ich hätte es sicher versucht, (und das ist schon professionell ausgedrückt) das "spanend" zu trennen.  Spricht dagegen denn was?  Irgendwie bin ich wieder etwas mehr unentschlossen.... 

@hüglflitzer
Ich freu mich schon drauf! DANKE!


Gruss Christian


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Oktober 2004)

hmm, hab auch schon mal über das ausfallende nachgedacht. was haltet ihr denn davon einfach hinten die senkrechte "begrenzung" wegzumachen und dafür unten eine wagerechte hinzuschweißen/löten/schrauben/kleben... die untere hälfte eines horizontalen ausfallendes sollte ja nicht soo stark belastet sein, oder?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Oktober 2004)

ChBo schrieb:
			
		

> @brockenhammer
> 
> Spricht dagegen denn was?



Nö !


----------



## hügelflitzer (21. Oktober 2004)

ehm, eher nicht probieren (meine Meinung) 

Wird (wieder meiner Meinung nach) auf keinen Fall mehr so stabil wie 
das Ausfallende vor der "Operation". Bitte bedenken: das Ausfallende muß 
ja nicht nur Dein Gewicht tragen - hier könnte man schon auf das untere Ende verzichten. Zusätzlich tritt man ja aber auch noch in die Pedale: Zugbelastung und nicht unerhebliche Biegebelastung, und was weiß ich noch alles. Entscheident: diese Belastungen werden über die relativ kleine Klemmfläche des Schnellspanners / der Achsverschraubung ins Ausfallende eingeleitet.... 

Wenns denn unbedingt ein Umbau sein muß, würde ich eher zu neuen 
Ausfallenden raten (die Adresse ganz am Anfang, Anfrage bei einem kleinerer Rahmenbauer, oder eben beim örtlichen Schlossereibtrieb ein Stück Stahlblech der Dicke 7mm "ausleihen"). 

Auch vom handwerklichen schätze ich das selbermachen der Ausfallenden 
wesentlich unkomplizierter als das Absägen und Anstückeln ein..... 
Ich mach mal kurz eine Skizze.....

Halt....Schraubär hat die perfekte Skizze im Anhang. 
Umriß einfach aufs Stahlblech zeichnen und aussägen / feilen. 
Auch die umgebogenen Enden zum Ansetzen der Streben sind spitze - muß man aber sehr genau beim anpassen der Streben arbeiten.Die Enden am AUsfallende können einfach im (stabileren)Schraubstock umgebogen werden Standard ist das Schlitzen der Streben - die Strebe bekommt einen Schlitz, in den das Ausfallende eingesteckt wird.


----------



## Coffee (21. Oktober 2004)

hi, hab ich schon erwähnt das ich den thread hier einfach spitzenmäßig finde   

grüße coffee


----------



## mancycle (21. Oktober 2004)

Also erst mal vielen Dank für das Superthema, hab schon jede Menge neuer Anregungen bekimmen.
Ich plan schon seit 2 Jahren einen Rahmen selber zu bauen, war aber bis jetzt zu feig.   

Und hier noch eine Frage (auch an die anderen Fachkundigen!): Gätte ich damit auch eine Chance oder muß ich mir besseres Lötwerkzeug besorgen. Ist ein reiner Propan/Butan-Brenner.

Danke für die Hilfe schon mal,

bis dann
Michi


----------



## hügelflitzer (21. Oktober 2004)

......grazie!.....


----------



## hügelflitzer (21. Oktober 2004)

mancycle schrieb:
			
		

> Also erst mal vielen Dank für das Superthema, hab schon jede Menge neuer Anregungen bekimmen.
> Ich plan schon seit 2 Jahren einen Rahmen selber zu bauen, war aber bis jetzt zu feig.
> 
> Und hier noch eine Frage (auch an die anderen Fachkundigen!): Gätte ich damit auch eine Chance oder muß ich mir besseres Lötwerkzeug besorgen. Ist ein reiner Propan/Butan-Brenner.
> ...




Hallo Mancycle, 

Wenn Du mit Silberlot arbeitest könnte die Temperatur noch ausreichend sein. 
Bei Messinglot bin ich mir da nicht so sicher - komme da teilweise mit meiner 
Baumarkt "Mischgas - O2 Autogenanlage" schon an die Grenzen (Tertlagergehäuse). Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ein Brenner wie Du ihn hast einfach nicht die nötigen hohen Temperaturen erzeugen kann.... Aber ich würde es an einem Muster einfach mal ausprobieren - rate wieder zum Besuch beim Schlosser. Ein zwei Rohrabfälle hat der bestimmt in der Schrottkiste.


----------



## volker racho (23. Oktober 2004)

na dann will ich auch mal.
hoffe das klappt mit den bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker racho (23. Oktober 2004)

hat ja geklappt, vermutlich wäre jpeg besser? weiss nur noch nicht, wie ich die kleiner kriege.

jetzt muss ich noch den rahmen schleifen. dann lack drauf und aufbauen.
beim lack dachte ich an british racing green hinten und grasgrün hinten. das kriege ich dann wohl nächste woche hin.

das herzstück, den hinterbau, kann man ja auf dem foto sehen. gut aussehen tut er, halten sicherlich auch.
wenn ich die anderen bilder kleiner gemacht habe, gibts mehr fotos.

bis dennsen


----------



## olav/o (24. Oktober 2004)

@ hügelflitzer

wirklich sehr schönes thema und sehr schöne umsetzung. weiter so!!!

interresantes forum, auch durch die vielen hilfreichen tipps, meinungen und links der anderen user.

danke @ all

achso 

wenn die CD fertig ist würde ich auch gerne eine haben.


----------



## Northstar (24. Oktober 2004)

@ volker racho

Wie hast du es denn geschafft, in der Werkstatt von Herrn Wiesmann einen Rahmen zu löten?


----------



## Ronja (24. Oktober 2004)

hallo, Hügelflitzer, super Anleitung, möchte bitte auch eine CD Gruß Ronja


----------



## m(A)ui (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
wirklich ein superinteressanter thread!!!   bei dem man noch jede menge lernen kann!
scheint auch der richtige platz zu sein, um eine frage an die "rahmenbauprofis" zu stellen:
wenn ich statt normalen vertikeln ausfallern horinzontale (bahn)-ausfallenden anlöte (-n lasse), kann ich dann auch gleich die hinterbau länge um 1-2cm verkürzen?
die reifenfreiheit lässte dies auf jeden fall zu!
die bisherigen ausfallenden scheinen nur in jeweils einen schlitz eingelötet zu sein (und die verarbeitungsqualität nicht so überragend...).
siehe photos.

kann mir irgendwer tips zur vorgehensweise geben?
thanx
m(A)ui


----------



## brockenhammer (25. Oktober 2004)

@mancycle,

eine solche lötanlage ist für messinglöten nicht geeignet, zumindest nicht, wenn man fillets lagen will. da braucht man eine sehr konzentrierte und heiße flamme. 
azetylen und sauerstoff eignen sich für solche anwendungen am besten, klassische autogenanlagen also mit einer kleinen (1-2mm) spitze.
vielleicht kann man sowas ja bei ner örtlichen schlosserei mal übers wochenende ausleihen wenn man für das verbrauchte gas aufkommt und was in die bierkasse wirft. habs noch nicht ausprobiert. 

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (25. Oktober 2004)

Moin, 

wo ich gerade den Rahmen von Volker sehe, hätte ich auch mal eine Frage. 
Wie macht Ihr die Nachbearbeitung der Fillets? Momentan gehe ich da immer 
erst mit einer großen Rundfeile und anschließend mit kleineren Schlichtfeilen, 
Leinwand, ..  ran. Teilweise relativ mühsam..... 
Gibt es Tips und Tricks zu diesem Thema???????


----------



## volker racho (25. Oktober 2004)

@ northstar

da hat aber jemand sehr genau hingeguckt. respekt nach berlin.
hab mich hochgeschlafen. tipp: familienpackung ricola hilft.


@ hügelflitzer

jaaaaaahhh! die schleiferei ist mir auch schon mächtig auf den sack gegangen. da muss man dann einfach durch glaub ich. erst feilen und dann schleifen. da hilft schleif"papier", das auf textilstreifen gebunden ist. das kann man dann in längsstücke zerreissen  und über die nähte ziehen. aufgepasst, dass das rohrmaterial an der stelle nicht getroffen und dadurch die wandstärke geschwächt wird.


@ alle lackfachleute

pulvern wollte ich nicht, wegen zweifarbigkeit und das man die nähte  gut sieht. ich hab für die lackiererei schon eine anlage, die ich nutzen kann, also alle technischen vorraussetzungen. 
was nehm ich am besten für ein lacksystem? ist säurehärtend das richtige in diesem fall? 
und wieviele schichten welcher art muss ich auftragen? 
ich dachte ich nehm als abschluss einen klarlack, der so goldglimmer mit bei hat. geht das? 


bis dennsen
euer volker


----------



## hügelflitzer (25. Oktober 2004)

@ m(a)ui, 

hallo erst mal. 

hmmm, hab mal kurz eine Skizze gemacht - ich hoffe, daß geht noch als 
Fahrradhinterbau durch. .... 
Also: das Austauschen der Ausfallenden ist wie schon beschrieben prinzipiell 
machbar. Nur mit dem Verkürzen der Streben wird es Probleme geben. 
Im Bild sieht mans, glaube ich ganz gut. Zwar übertrieben dargestellt, aber durch das Verkürzen der Kettenstreben, müßten die Sitzstreben wahrscheinlich in einem steileren Winkel aufs Ausfallende treffen, d.h. auch die müßten vom Sitzrohr getrennt und neu angesetzt werden.... 

Das ist schon eine ganz schöne Aktion. Bin, was das Wechseln der Ausfallenden angeht, eh etwas skeptisch. Hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß mit dem entfernen der alten Ausfallenden sich der Hinterbau erst einmal in alle Richtungen verzieht...aber wie gesagt, da fehlt mir die Praxis.....  Was haltet ihr von einer Nabe mit Exzenterachse? Dann kann ich auf die Aktion mit dem doch relativ komplizierten Umbau verzichten und brauche ggf. nur den Befestigungspunkt fürs Schaltwerk zu eliminieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (25. Oktober 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> @ m(a)ui,
> 
> hallo erst mal.
> 
> ...



Die Variante mit der Exzenternabe ist natürlich die bei weitem einfachste Möglichkeit.
Allerdings kann ich je nach Formgebeung der Ausfallenden mir das Verbiegen oder Neubefestigen der Sattelstreben sparen.




Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das dann noch so wahnsinnig viel Arbeit macht.

Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass, wie Du sagst, die Streben nach dem Entfernen der Ausfallenden in alle Richtungen wegstehen. Das müsste man dann wohl nach dem Einlöten alles wieder richten...

Die kurze Variante sollten im übrigen nicht 41 mm sondern 410mm sein, sonst passt da wohl eher kein 26" Rad mehr rein   

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## olav/o (26. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe 2 sites gefunden, die dem einen oder anderen vielleicht behilflich sein könnten: http://bikeforest.com/CAD/
                   http://www.**********.net/


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle lackfachleute
> 
> pulvern wollte ich nicht, wegen zweifarbigkeit und das man die nähte  gut sieht. ich hab für die lackiererei schon eine anlage, die ich nutzen kann, also alle technischen vorraussetzungen.
> was nehm ich am besten für ein lacksystem? ist säurehärtend das richtige in diesem fall?
> ...



Hi,
ich kann Dir nur empfehlen nimm auf jeden Fall 2K Autolack. Ist für Fahrradrahmen meiner erfahrung nach das haltbarste (ausser Pulver) und schlagzäheste. Letztgenannte könntest Du durch Zusätze sogar partitell (Unterrohr) verbessern.

Standartschichaufbau:
Primer (Haftvermittler zwischen Metall und Lack, und Rostschutz)
Füller, sehr dünne Schicht
Grund oder Basislack

Beste Ergebnisse erziehlt man wenn man den Grundlack nach dem aushärten anschleift (1000/800 Schleifvlis/Nass), und anschließend mit 1-2 Schichten Klarlack überlackiert. 
Bei Metallic Basislacken erst mit klarlack lackieren und diesen nach dem aushärten schleifen und nochmals Lackieren.
Damit erreicht man einen hervorragenden Tiefenglanz.

@ Hügelritzer  
   

GruzBAM


----------



## volker racho (26. Oktober 2004)

@Flatteraugust

das klingt gut. ich mach mich gleich morgen auf in den lackladen.

volker


----------



## hügelflitzer (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

eine Sache fällt mir gerade noch so ein: 
Thema vorgebogene Sitz- und Kettenstreben. Beim EInkauf des Materials 
fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß es relativ wenig AUswahl an vorgebogenen 
Streben gibt. Leider sehe ich momentan keine Möglichkeit, die Streben in 
Eigenregie zu biegen...... Fällt Euch dazu was ein? Können die Streben auf 
Handelsüblichen Biegemaschinen bearbeitet werden (da hätte ich ggf. jemanden an der Hand)? Oder kennt ihr in Deutschland weitere Bezugsquellen, die eine andere / größere Auswahl an vorkonfektioniertem Material haben? 

Danke und Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## Parky Park (27. Oktober 2004)

Sind zwar alles nur Biegevorrichtungen für Gabelbeine, aber so oder so ähnlich könnte es auch für Streben funktionieren.

Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (28. Oktober 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> eine Sache fällt mir gerade noch so ein:
> Thema vorgebogene Sitz- und Kettenstreben. Beim EInkauf des Materials
> ...



Wenn der Radius an einer Stelle mit grossem Rohrdurchmesser sein soll, dann weiss ich auch nicht so genau. Eine Rohrbiegemaschine funktionniert ja nach dem Prinzip, dass das Rohr über die Hälfte der Oberfläche schön gleichmässig geführt wird. Dass das bei aussenkonifizierten Rohren auch gescheit funktionniert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kannst vielleicht mal mit einem alten Sperrmüll-Rahmen ausprobieren. Die elegante möglichkeit wäre, in einen entsprechenden Hartholzklotz eine genau auf's Rohr angepasste Nut zu feilen.
Am dünnen Ende (mit entsprechend dickerer Wandstärke hätt ich garkeine Bedenken.

Grüssle Baschdel


----------



## m(A)ui (28. Oktober 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Die Variante mit der Exzenternabe ist natürlich die bei weitem einfachste Möglichkeit.


Damit komme ich aber wahrscheinlich leider nicht auf 2cm ... :-(


			
				Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kann ich je nach Formgebeung der Ausfallenden mir das Verbiegen oder Neubefestigen der Sattelstreben sparen.


eine winkelnaenderung am sitzrohr ist schwierig, da die sitzstrebenm in muffen stecken...


			
				Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das dann noch so wahnsinnig viel Arbeit macht.


aber die ausfallenden muestte ich mir dann selber zurechtfeilen, oder? bei gekauften werden die 2 aufnahmen fuer die streben zu dicht beieinander sein...

kann ich die kettenstreben einfach um einen cm kuerzen, neu schlitzen und die neuen ausfallenden einloeten? muss ich sie davor wieder "flachdruecken"?


			
				Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass, wie Du sagst, die Streben nach dem Entfernen der Ausfallenden in alle Richtungen wegstehen. Das müsste man dann wohl nach dem Einlöten alles wieder richten...
> 
> Grüssle
> Baschdel



das duerfte auch noch zum problem werden... 

vielen dank
maui


----------



## m(A)ui (28. Oktober 2004)

Auf der suche nach "track fork-ends", die passen koennten, bin ich auf folgende seite gestossen:
http://electricant.net/projects/frame/frame2.htm
auch ein schoener bericht, wie man sich selber einen singlspeed-rtahmen braet!

gruss
maui


----------



## brockenhammer (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo

maui, du kannst die streben problemlos kürzen und neue schlitze einfeilen. plattdrücken brauchst du normalerweise nix, der spalt wird mit lot aufgefüllt und wenn überhaupt ist plattdrücken nur rechts nötig, damit platz für ritzel und kette ist. den hast du bei singlespeed sowieso ausreichend. 
winkeländerung an den streben ist in kleinen bereichen sicher möglich, aber nichts übertreiben und bedenken, dass bei kürzeren streben auch die cantisockel oder der bremssteg evtl. anders plaziert werden müssen. 

zu den vorgebogenen rohren. 
kettenstreben bekommt man eigentlich in ausreichend qualitäten und wandstärken fertig. koehn hat einiges auf lager, ceeway noch mehr, muss man sich aber aus england schicken lassen. und notfalls hilft einem der eine oder andere rahmenbauer mal aus.
sitzstreben gibts eigentlich nur in s-bend. aber "normale" streben lassen sich mit einfachen vorrichtungen (siehe parky park) ganz gut biegen. man muss ja am anfang nicht gleich superleichtstreben mit großem durchmesser, kleiner wandstärke (unter 0,6mm) und aus ganz eklig zähen materialien verarbeiten.

es haben ja einige interesse bekundet rahmen zu bauen. allgemein der tipp sich wirklich ausreichend vorher mit der materie auseinanderzusetzen. unbedingt rat bei erfahrenen leuten einholen, denn ein abgeflogenes steuerrohr kann einen den kopf kosten. einer lötnaht sieht man die qualität nicht zwangsläufig an. besonders wenn nachher verschliffen wird. und eine lötnaht kann sehr unmittelbar versagen, während es bei einer schweissnaht (an stahl zumindest)  eher nicht zu befürchten gilt, dass das steuerrohr beispielsweise von jetzt auf gleich abreisst. 
also nix überstürzen und stürzen.

gruß


----------



## mancycle (28. Oktober 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> denn ein abgeflogenes steuerrohr kann einen den kopf kosten.
> also nix überstürzen und stürzen.
> 
> gruß



Du hast recht!


Aber ich hab mir gestern trotzdem ein Schweißgerät bestellt.   

Üben, üben, üben, ... und dann ... üben, ...

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## brockenhammer (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo mancycle,

darf ich fragen welche art von gerät du dir bestellt hast?

gruß


----------



## volker racho (29. Oktober 2004)

sooooo,
habe gestern lack gekauft. 2 komponenten autolack. für den goldglimmer hats nicht mehr gereicht. kleinste einheit hätte 40 öre gekostet- irgendwo hört die liebe auf (manchmal). 
weiss jemand eine günstige quelle oder alternative?

lack alleine hat 90 gekostet, reicht aber auch für alle meine räder und den kadett.

jedenfalls habe ich den rahmen heute grundiert.

farbe wird dann vorne british racing und hinten dezentes grasgrün. der übergang wird spitz sein.

hoffentlich schauts gut aus, dann mehr bilder.

volka


----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2004)

... würde die Kettenstreben im Tretlagerbereich noch verstärken (verbinden).

Gruß Delgado


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Oktober 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ......vorne british racing und hinten dezentes grasgrün. der übergang wird spitz sein.
> 
> hoffentlich schauts gut aus, dann mehr bilder.
> 
> volka



Übergang erst mit normalen Tesaband und dann erst mit Krepp abkleben. Dadurch erhältst Du schöne gradkantige Übergänge.
Aber ich bin sicher, das weist Du längst.  

GruzBAM

ps: Lackieren, weniger ist mehr  Also schön vorsichtig und viel Erfolg.


----------



## volker racho (29. Oktober 2004)

> normalen Tesaband



du meinst dieses durchsichtige bürozeugs, oder das dunkelbraune lackiererband(das hab ich nämlich besorgt)

vielleicht ist spitz die falsche beschreibung. unten skizze, wie ich mir das gedacht hatte...

bis dennsen
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brockenhammer (29. Oktober 2004)

hallo delgado,

was den kettenstrebensteg angeht streiten sich die gelehrten.
ich persönlich halte ihn nicht zwangläufig für nötig. 
ganz einfach aus der beobachtung heraus, dass mir diverse rahmen (z.b. ein alter GT aus stahl, ein rocky altitude, ein dynamics alu renner ...) untergekommen sind, die genau an diesem steg gebrochen sind. 
rahmen, bei denen die kettenstreben jedoch vom tretlagergehäuse gerissen sind habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
dafür aber sehr viele mit dem klassischen bruch am rechten ausfallende im übergang zu der kettenstrebe. dies tritt besonders bei mit messing in einen schlitz gelöteten geschmiedeten ausfallenden auf.
wird die steifigkeit der kettenstrebeneinheit durch einen steg erhöht, so ist auch die belastung dieser übergangsstelle (strebe-ausfaller) durch eine weniger flexende und somit spitzen kompensierende/schluckende strebe erhöht. 

ich verzichte deshalb auch in rund 50% der fälle auf einen steg. bei eher schweren streben (wandstärken ab 0,7mm aufwärts/gewicht über 150g) und nicht superschweren fahrern habe ich da überhaupt keine bedenken. 

grundsätzlich meine ich, dass ein gut gemachter steg nicht schadet, aber gerade bei ungeübten lötern ist die gefahr die strebe durch den steg zu schwächen (zu heiß oder zu lange löten) oder aber durch einen schlecht eingepassten steg (die anpasserei nervt nämlich manchmal ein bisschen und erfordert geduld) einen bruch zu provozieren erhöht. außerdem sind bei ungeübten lötern kosmetisch nicht immer einwandfreie nähte zu erwarten, was dazu führen kann, dass beim verschleifen unnötig an der strebe rumgesäbelt wird und so eine sollbruchstelle geschaffen.

daher schlage ich für den singlespeeder ruhig etwas fettere streben (z.b. columbus thron oder deda zero tre vor, beides eh recht schöne rohrsätze für anfänger). und wo ich schon dabei bin tipps für die rohrauswahl zu geben: am anfang nicht weniger als 0,8mm an den rohrenden. um ein bestimmtes gewicht zu erreichen eher ein 35er statt eines 38er unterrohr nehmen und auf das letzte quentchen steifigkeit verzichten. 

gruß


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Oktober 2004)

@volker racho

(das hab ich nämlich besorgt)

Genau das. 
Das bekommt man auch in etwas geringerer Breite als das normale Büro Zeugs. Läßt sich leichter um Kurven ziehen.
Man sollte es zu 2/3 mit dem Kreppband überkleben.

Für Deine Filigran   Design Übergänge empfehle ich Dir Zierlinienklebeband, das ist ca 3-5mm breit und läßt sich dehnen. Bekommst Du auch im Lackhandel o. Autozubehör.

Meine Favoriten sind aber Plotterfolien (gibt es auch als Abklebefolie- o. Papier). Damit kann man nahezu alle gewünschten Formen realisieren, gleichzeitig erhält man beim Plotten Spiegelbildlich beide Klebekanten.

Ich glaub ich hör jetzt lieber auf.  

GruzBAM

ps: brockenhammer

Sehr schön erklärt.  Ich bin aufgrund eigener Beobachtung auch dieser Meinung.


----------



## mancycle (29. Oktober 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo mancycle,
> 
> darf ich fragen welche art von gerät du dir bestellt hast?
> 
> gruß



Das Ding sollte in etwa dem Rothenberger 140L entsprechen, mit Mischgas und Sauerstoff. Ich hoffe damit dann klarzukommen. mit meinem Propanbrenner hab ich schon ein paar Sachen mit Silberlot gemacht (Bleche und kleine Teile) aber noch nie was mit Messing. Ich glaube ich werd den Propan-Brenner auch weiter für die Anlötteile benutzen. Und mit dem Mischgas-Brenner die Rahmenlötungen.

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## brockenhammer (2. November 2004)

hi michi,

ich denke damit sollte man klarkommen, auch wenn es auf dauer sicherlich unwirtschaftlich und nicht so umweltfreundlich ist die baumarktdosen zu kaufen. aber für einen oder zwei rahmen und erste fillet brazing erfahrungen sollte es reichen.
ich habe mit sochen gerätschaften noch nicht gearbeitet, deshalb bin ich gespannt von deinen erfahrungen zu hören.
viel erfolg!!

noch kurz zu der nachbearbeitung der fillets. 
mit rundfeilen vorweg und dann mit schleifleinen (80er-120er hat sich bewährt) hinterher. elektrisch oder mit druckluft betriebene helferlein sind zwar sehr verführerisch, aber man hat mir nix dir nix eine menge ruiniert, deshalb lieber die finger davon lassen.
bei folgendem link könnte ihr euch mal anschauen wie hervorragende fillets aussehen, da ist auch kaum nachbearbeitung nötig.
http://www.bohemianbicycles.com/fillet_brazing.htm

gruß


----------



## zurkoe (2. November 2004)

Hi,

weiss vielleicht einer von Euch, ob und wo man Aluteile (Rohre, Ausfaller etc.) für den Rahmenbau herbekommt? Ein befreundeter Motorradmechaniker fühlt sich nämlich momentan von Lämpchenwechsel und Bremsenwartung etwas unterfordert.


----------



## volker racho (2. November 2004)

So, der Lack ist jetzt drauf und sieht gut aus. Sogar die Übergänge sind geworden. Nach dem Lackieren sieht man dann doch die ine oder andere Pfuscherei, also sauber arbeiten und schön schleifen, Jungs!!!

Bin zufrieden und in freudiger Erwartung auf den Aufbau.

Euer Volker


----------



## volker racho (2. November 2004)

Noch ein paar Bilderchen.


----------



## hügelflitzer (2. November 2004)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> weiss vielleicht einer von Euch, ob und wo man Aluteile (Rohre, Ausfaller etc.) für den Rahmenbau herbekommt? Ein befreundeter Motorradmechaniker fühlt sich nämlich momentan von Lämpchenwechsel und Bremsenwartung etwas unterfordert.




Hi, 

wende Dich einfach vertrauensvoll an die EIngangs genannte Adresse. 
Die vertreiben das gesamte Columbus Programm und dürften auch alle Anbauteile haben. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## hügelflitzer (2. November 2004)

mancycle schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding sollte in etwa dem Rothenberger 140L entsprechen, mit Mischgas und Sauerstoff. Ich hoffe damit dann klarzukommen. mit meinem Propanbrenner hab ich schon ein paar Sachen mit Silberlot gemacht (Bleche und kleine Teile) aber noch nie was mit Messing. Ich glaube ich werd den Propan-Brenner auch weiter für die Anlötteile benutzen. Und mit dem Mischgas-Brenner die Rahmenlötungen.
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> Michi




Genau eine solche Anlage habe ich auch im Einsatz. Funktioniert eigentlich 
problemlos. Einziges Problem ist die Einweg O2-Flasche. Hier bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf eine kleine wiederbefüllbare 2l-Flasche + Druckminderer umgestiegen. Aber wenn man relativ wenig macht, gehts auch mit der EInwegflasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## treehugger (2. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf eine kleine wiederbefüllbare 2l-Flasche + Druckminderer umgestiegen.



Genau, was macht die eigentlich, ist die wieder voll  





			
				volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein paar Bilderchen.



Sehr schön, die eine oder andere Pfuscherie geben dem Rahmen doch erst das richtige Leben, du kannst jetzt von jeder Beule/ Kratzer bahaupten das du Ihn selber gemacht hast  
Evebtuell auch namen . Apropo Namen hat das kleinegrüne denn schon einen Namen?

 
Ich staune immer noch darüber wie das so alles hinbekommt . großer Respekt

Treehugger


----------



## mancycle (2. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Einziges Problem ist die Einweg O2-Flasche. Hier bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf eine kleine wiederbefüllbare 2l-Flasche + Druckminderer umgestiegen.



Früher oder später kriegen wir sie...

Und Wiederbefüllung ist hier kein so langwieriges Problem, ich geh zur BayWa und tausch da einfach die Flache   . Die Landwirtschaft machts möglich!

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## volker racho (2. November 2004)

> Apropo Namen hat das kleinegrüne denn schon einen Namen?



jaaaha! ich denke "Keiler" ist genau der name, der diesem geilen teil gerecht wird. er hat sogar "roxy" von platz eins verdrängt. muss nur jemanden finden, der das als aufkleber für wenig öre herstellen kann.

kennt ihr da jemanden? oder eine andere möglichkeit, das wort da drauf zu kriegen? ich hätte es natürlich unterlakieren sollen, war aber zu ungeduldig.

da ich so herzhaft ungeduldig bin, habe ich auch schon die ersten teile drangeschmissen, obwohl erst heute morgen lackiert!

dran sind schon acros steuersatz, pace rc 31, edco innenlager 130mm, cook bros kurbeln in silber, syntace günstig vorbau.

der laie staunt, der fachmann lächelt.......

bis dennsen
volka


----------



## mancycle (2. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> muss nur jemanden finden, der das als aufkleber für wenig öre herstellen kann. kennt ihr da jemanden?



www.aufkleberdealer.de

hab von dem schon verschiedene Folienaufkleber machen lassen. Schnell und gut!

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## D-MAN (3. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> jaaaha!
> dran sind schon acros steuersatz, pace rc 31, edco innenlager 130mm, cook bros kurbeln in silber, syntace günstig vorbau.


Bilder!!!!!!!!! *sabber*


----------



## hügelflitzer (3. November 2004)

mancycle schrieb:
			
		

> Früher oder später kriegen wir sie...
> 
> Und Wiederbefüllung ist hier kein so langwieriges Problem, ich geh zur BayWa und tausch da einfach die Flache   . Die Landwirtschaft machts möglich!
> 
> ...




.....auch ein guter Ansprechpartner. Oder eben Linde. Die haben eigentlich in
jeder etwas größeren Stadt eine Niederlassung. 

Ich habe eine eigene, etwas exotische, 2l Flasche aus dem Baumarkt. Die ich bei Linde immer zum Befüllen abgebe. Hat jetzt 22 gekostet. 
Andere Möglichkeit: eine O2 Buddle leihen. Nur die Frage ob sich das rechnet. 
Tagesmiete beträgt für die kleinste Flasche (10l ? so eine halbhohe eben) 
um die 0,40 - eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Der Haken an der Sache: die Füllung muß, ob man die Flasche leer macht oder nicht, voll bezahlt werden, das macht dann um die 37. .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mancycle (3. November 2004)

Da muß dann noch die Sauerstoffmaske her, denn verschenkt wird nix...  

Ne, ich glaub mit so ner kleinen 2L-Flasche ist uns fürunsere Zwecke schoneher gedient.

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## volker racho (3. November 2004)

> Bilder!!!!!!!!! *sabber*




Voila!!! 
es ist fertig. einiges muss ich aber noch ändern:
-sattel bleibt natürlich nicht so
-vorbau und lenker ist auch noch nicht das was ich will, muss ich noch rumprobieren
-hinterrad ist auch nur meiner ungeduld zuzuschreiben. meine wtb-ss-nabe wird gerade von 110 auf 135mm gefräst.

probefahrt war gut, allerdings hab ich auf anhieb das quietschen der bremse vorne nicht in den griff bekommen. 
hat da jemand erfahrung mit der pace?

bis dennsen
ein glücklicher volka


----------



## 855 (3. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> probefahrt war gut, allerdings hab ich auf anhieb das quietschen der bremse vorne nicht in den griff bekommen.
> hat da jemand erfahrung mit der pace?



690g und geschraubte bremssockel...muss quietschen  
war bei meiner damals auch so, alles in ordnung.
855


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings hab ich auf anhieb das quietschen der bremse vorne nicht in den griff bekommen.
> hat da jemand erfahrung mit der pace?
> 
> bis dennsen
> ein glücklicher volka




... was auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist. bei den pace gabeln gehören die sockel nach HINTEN, dann quitscht auch nix. frag den flori, der wirds dir bestätigen 

ciao
flo


----------



## volker racho (3. November 2004)

> bei den pace gabeln gehören die sockel nach HINTEN



habe ich in der zwischenzeit auch schon gemacht, obwohl es statisch keinen sinn macht.... ist halt optisch geiler. hatte mich erinnert, wie das früher mit den cantis bei pace war und aus angst vor technical difficulties gleich nach vorne gebaut.

habe danach alle schrauben mit dem entsprechenden drehmoment nachgezogen. jetzt gehts auf jeden besser. und ist schick.

falls es euch komisch vorkommt, habe getrunken. erst aus frust wegen bush, jetzt aus lust wegen bayern...

nix für ungut-euer volka


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> Voila!!!
> es ist fertig.
> 
> bis dennsen
> ein glücklicher volka



Na siehste, geht doch. Bis auf die (Ketzer Modus an) fehlende Schaltung(  ) echt Schick geworden.  

Allerdings, die extrem weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze gibt mir zu denken. Fährst Du so? 
Ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen das hier teilweise extrem kleine Rahmen gefahren werden.

GruzBAM


----------



## hügelflitzer (4. November 2004)

Schickes Rad ist das geworden   

Das mit der Sattelstütze muß so sein, sonst wärs kein MTB   
(Warum werden auch sonst so Dinger mit 400mm verkauft?)

Sieht wirklich geil aus.


----------



## volker racho (4. November 2004)

ja, ich fahr so. 
die stütze ist nur 260 mm draußen. sieht auf dem foto allerdings auch ein bisschen verzerrt aus.

bessere bilder mach ich dann mal, wenn alles fertig ist.

euer volker


----------



## Eisbär (5. November 2004)

Super schickes Rad!
Klasse Arbeit!

Ich finde Räder in klassischem Grün mit braunem Sattel einfach superschön (siehe meine Fotos).
Btw. was ist das für ein Sattel?

Eisbär


----------



## volker racho (6. November 2004)

ÄÄÄÄHHH!? Eisbär, meinst du mich? der sattel  ist ein klassischer flite in ikea farben. gelb mit blauen ecken. aber mittlerweile ist da auch ein schwarzer flite dran. allerdings sieht das auf deinen bildern auch gut aus, vielleicht wechsel ich ja nochmal.

erste ausfahrt war absolut super, schnurrt wie mein kätzchen, tut was ich will und sieht gut aus. anbei nochmal ein bildchen als das rad zum ersten mal das sonnenlicht erblickt hat. im hintergrund der wilde kaiser.

@hügelflitzer: wo bleibt dein rad?

euer noch glücklicherer volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (6. November 2004)

die stelle,out of rosenheim,von wo man den wilden kaisersieht,kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.da var ich schon öfters,glaube ich


----------



## Eisbär (6. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ÄÄÄÄHHH!? Eisbär, meinst du mich? der sattel  ist ein klassischer flite in ikea farben. gelb mit blauen ecken. aber mittlerweile ist da auch ein schwarzer flite dran. allerdings sieht das auf deinen bildern auch gut aus, vielleicht wechsel ich ja nochmal.



Sorry, auf dem Bild sah's aus wie braun


----------



## volker racho (7. November 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> die stelle,out of rosenheim,von wo man den wilden kaisersieht,kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.da var ich schon öfters,glaube ich




heuberg, der erste für rosenheimer. war leider nicht beim innsbruckspecial in der bike dabei. dafür ja auch zu unspektakulär und zu weit weg.

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (8. November 2004)

Tach zusammen, 

endlich ist das Teil einigermaßen fertig, und schon gibts exklusiv für Euch das erste Foto. 
Habe das ganze Wochenende am Hinterbau gearbeitet. Meine Nachbarn werden mich jetzt zwar hassen, aber egal.... 
Da muß man einfach Prioritäten setzen. 

Hinterbau ist dran und komplett verlötet. Stege sind auch drin - Reste der Sitzstreben. Freihand gefeilt und haben gepaßt - 
bin richtig stolz auf mich. Canti - Sockel und Leitungsführung für die Magura sind angebracht. Zum einjustieren der 
Canti-Sockel eignet sich übrigens hervorragend der Magura Brake-Booster. An dem kann man ganz einfach die Sockel
verschrauben, ausrichten und zum heften auf den Rahmen setzen. Auch die Klemmstücke fürs Tandemtretlager sind aufgelötet
und das Tretlagergehäuse ist per Säge mit dem Klemmschlitz versehen worden. Der Alu - Exzenter  paßt übrigens auch noch 
ganz gut ins Gehäuse.     

Jetzt muß ich nur noch die Fillets vom Hinterbau nacharbeiten, dann kann das 
Teil zum Pulverbeschichter. Übrigens: die Nacharbeit der Fillets ist mit die übelste Arbeit die man sich vorstellen kann. 
Man verflucht wirklich jede Stelle, an der man mal eben einen Tropfen zu viel Lot aufgebracht hat .......  
Momentan liegt der Rahmen erst mal ganz entspannt in der Badewanne - das Flußmittel muß runter.

Ach ja übrigens die CD: 
Bin fleißig am schreiben. Da kommt ganz schön was zusammen. Derzeit sind schon so einige MB auf der Platte....


----------



## msp (8. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Olli,
> 
> tja Weihnachten steht vor der Tür.....
> 
> ...



Mal ne Frage zum Lötequipment:

Warum eins mit Sauerstoff&Acethylen und nicht einfach eines mit "Gas" (dieses Campinggas ... nicht die mit den Kartuschen, sondern mit den großen Campinggasflaschen)? Von der Temperatur her sollen die auch ca. 2100°C schaffen. Das sollte doch für Messinglot reichen, oder?

Markus


----------



## hügelflitzer (8. November 2004)

msp schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage zum Lötequipment:
> 
> Warum eins mit Sauerstoff&Acethylen und nicht einfach eines mit "Gas" (dieses Campinggas ... nicht die mit den Kartuschen, sondern mit den großen Campinggasflaschen)? Von der Temperatur her sollen die auch ca. 2100°C schaffen. Das sollte doch für Messinglot reichen, oder?
> 
> Markus




Hi Markus, 

nur Gasbrenner wird von der Temperatur nicht reichen. Die Temperaturangabe
ist auch immer etwas irreführend. Es mag zwar sein, daß die Flamme die Temperatur von 2100°C erreicht, es ist aber auch die Energiemenge entscheident, die aus dem Brenner/ Zeiteinheit kommt. Die Leistung also. 
Und die kann mit nur Gas-Systemen meiner Meinung nach nicht erreicht werden.

Ein weiterer entscheidender Punkt: Nur - Gas Systeme erzeugen einen 
großen, weiten Flammenkegel und der ist für das Auftragslöten nicht geeignet. Hier braucht man einfach eine kleine, heiße und spitze Flamme, um die Energie möglichst punktgenau einbringen zu können. Es soll ja nicht das 
Ganze Bauteil über die Bearbeitungszeit auf der hohen Arbeitstemperatur gehalen werden, sondern nur die Stelle an der aktuell gelötet wird - tut dem Material nicht so gut. 

Für das Löten von gemufften Rahmen könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß ein 
Nur - Gas System noch funktionert. Die Temperaturen sind wesentlich niedreiger um die 600°C (Messing ca. 880°C) und hier benötigt man auch die 
"flächige " Wärmeeinbringung. 

Aber: Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal probieren. Dann hat man Gewißheit  

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (8. November 2004)

hallo msp,

mit so brennern, die ähnlich einem bunsenbrenner funktionieren, also vorn aus der umgebungsluft den nötigen sauerstoff zugeführt bekommen, hat man meiner meinung nach keine chance vernünftige fillets hinzubekommen.
die flamme ist einfach viel zu wenig konzentriert und heiß. und eine solche flamme ist zum einen sinnvoll um den grundwerkstoff zu schonen, man braucht die rohre nur sehr kleinräumig und kurz auf löttemperatur bringen, zum anderen hilft eine heiße und konzentrierte flamme bei der kontrolle des flüssigen lotes (das lässt sich so viel besser dahin bewegen, wo man es haben möchte).
 außerdem zählt nicht nur die absolute flammentemperatur, sondern auch die insgesammt bei der verbrennung freigesetzte wärmemenge. die ist bei der verbrennung von ace mit sauerstoff rund 4mal größer als von propan mit sauerstoff (pro vol gas/ zahlen aus einer lehrgangsmappe zum dünnblechschweissen vom dvs / deutscher verband für schweisstechnik)

ein bekannter hat mal an sein normales autogengerät propan angeschlossen. abgesehen davon, dass ich es für ein risiko halte solche experimente vorzunehmen, war das löten keine so große freude. ich hatte einfach den eindruck ewig auf eienr stelle rumheizen zu müssen, bevor da irgendwas ging, und nach spätestens 4min sind die aufgetragenen flussmittel hinüber, noch so ein grund für das schnelle löten.

wie schonmal geschrieben , vielleicht ist man ja in irgendeiner kleinen schlosserei bereit mal eine autogenanlage übers wochenende auszuleihen, anderenfalls gibts immer mal was bei ebay, oder in der zeitung. auf so ziemlich jedem landwirtschaftlichen betrieb steht was rum und ist so gut wie nie im einsatz, in der verwandschaft mal rumfragen. eigentlich sollten nur die flaschen ein problem darstellen, den rest bekommt man nachgeschmissen.

aber wie bei der löterei selber auch hier unbedingt vorher schlau machen, was die sicherheit (besonders bei ace) angeht. das ist nämlich nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn man damit fahrlässig rumhantiert.

viel erfolg!

gruß


----------



## brockenhammer (8. November 2004)

hoppla, da ist mir wohl einer zuvorgekommen! seh ich genauso!


----------



## msp (8. November 2004)

Danke für die Infos. Ich verstehe, ... Klingt logisch, kurz erwärmen, sonst leidet das Material.

Jetzt habe ich da als Unbedarfter noch ein paar Fragen:

- Acethylen/Sauerstoff scheint ja nicht ganz so ungefährlich. ... Gibt es da irgendwo gute Infos im Web auf was man da achten muss? Ich vermute mal, dass da ein Fehler u.U. der letzte jemals gemachte werden kann. 

- Bzgl. der Geräte von Rothenberger gibt es recht unterschiedliche Meinungen, wenn man das Netz mal durchsucht. Im großen und ganzen kommen die nicht gerade gut weg (kommt wohl auch auf die Erwartung oder den geplanten Einsatzzweck drauf an). Wo liegen denn hier die Unterschiede oder sind die Rothenberger Teile gerade noch optimal um Fahrradrahmen zu bauen. .... Der Tenor den ich gelesen habe war, dass die Energie wohl auch nicht reicht die Werkstücke entsprechend zu erwärmen (Aber da ging es wohl auch eher um Schweissen und nicht um Löten). ..


Markus ... irgendwie fasziniert aber ohne Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (8. November 2004)

hallo erstmal,

habe den thread mit viel interesse verfolgt, bin ebenfalls besitzer eines mehroderweniger eigenbaurahmens.
geo, gestaltung, bearbeitung by myself, geschweisst/gelötet von www.agresti.de



			
				hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Thema vorgebogene Sitz- und Kettenstreben. Beim EInkauf des Materials
> fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß es relativ wenig AUswahl an vorgebogenen
> Streben gibt. Leider sehe ich momentan keine Möglichkeit, die Streben in
> Eigenregie zu biegen...... Danke und Gruß
> ...



nun meine frage, nur um mich zu vergewissern:
die rohre werden kalt gebogen?

danke und gruss
smog


----------



## brockenhammer (8. November 2004)

hallo msp,
ja, acetylen ist nicht ganz ohne. bei sachgemäßer handhabung und funktionstüchtigem handwerkszeug aber eigentlich ungefährlich.
wo man die wichtigsten grundregeln zu acetylen/sauerstoff gerätschaften im netz findet weiss ich nicht, notfalls mal bei ner schweisstechnischen kursstätte nach nem merkblatt fragen, bei messer griessheim, linde, basi, nem anderen gaslieferanten oder in der bücherei nach nem buch schauen.

ansonsten ein paar dinge die mir einfallen (ohne anspruch auf vollständigkeit, nicht, dass hier einer explodiert und ich bin schuld)

-augen schützen   
-ace geht bei drücken über 2,5 bar hoch, deshalb wird es in azeton gelöst und in flaschen mit einer porösen masse gelagert, darin kann man das dann mit rund 20bar abfüllen. 
- druck in den acetylenführenden leitungen darf nicht über 1,5 bar liegen, also der entnahmedruck am druckminderer (der ist eigentlich auch so aufgebaut, dass er den maximalen entnahmedruck begrenzt, außerdem gibts ne markierung auf der skala)
- buddeln nicht umschmeißen (kann hohlräume in der porösen masse geben und zu acetylenzersetzung führen) und acetylen nicht aus liegenden flaschen entnehmen, außerdem buddeln nur mit aufgeschraubter schutzkappe transportieren, wenn man das ventil kaputtmacht hat man unter umständen ne rakete
- schlauchanschlüsse dürfen nicht über 70% kupfer enthalten, gibts ne norm für und insofern sollten die dinger auch alle unbedenklich sein
- schlauchanschlüsse immer öl und fettfrei halten
- rückschlagventile (gebrauchsstellenvorlagen) sind für beide buddeln vorgeschrieben, die hängen dann am geschicktesten direkt vor dem druckminderer, da stören sie nämlich nicht am handgriff rum
- acetylen nicht ohne sauerstoff verbrennen, die dann rumfliegenden schwarzen rußflocken sind gar nicht gesund
- sauerstoffbuddeln nur ein ganz bisschen aufdrehen, so kann man sie im brandfall mit einer handbewegung verschließen
- sollte es aus irgendwelchen gründen (flammrückschlag in die flasche, äußere erwärmung o.ä.) zu ner acetylenzersetzung in der buddel kommen (merkt man an sich erwärmender flasche, qualmendem oder rußendem austretendem gas), 
buddel sofort zudrehen, flasche stark kühlen (ist die flasche schon so heiß, dass man sie nicht mehr anfassen kann feuerwehr anrufen, evakuieren und dann hackengas!!) 
flasche nicht mehr nutzen und hersteller benachrichtigen
- die stinkerei von den flussmitteln ist nicht gesund, schützen, oder zumindest sehr gut belüften
- mit cadmiumhaltigen silberloten sehr vorsichtig sein, ich trag ne gasmaske, zusätzlich zu ner eingesetzten schweissrauchabsaugung

naja, ich will keinem angst machen, aber ein bisschen aufpassen ist nicht schlecht und ordentlich informieren sowieso. günstigstenfalls mal wem über die schulter gucken, der sich auskennt. 
hilft übrigens auch beim löten lernen ungemein. lauter kleinigkeiten auf die man achten muss, und am ende hängt ja die eigene gesundheit davon ab. 

ruhig also den kurs beim hertel besuchen, obwohl der keine fillets modelliert, weil er neusilberlot nimmt und meint das reicht. 
sieht dann so aus wie bei den alten motobecane oder peugeot rahmen, wo die rohre einfach aneinander stoßen und man sich wundert wie die wohl zusammenhalten (machen die ja erstaunlich gut).

bin gespannt von euren lötübungen und erfahrungen zu hören

viel erfolg und spass!


----------



## brockenhammer (8. November 2004)

ja, die sitzstreben werden kalt gebogen, das geht mit einfachen vorrichtungen.
kettenstreben bekommt man in großer auswahl fertig.


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. November 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> (ohne anspruch auf vollständigkeit, nicht, dass hier einer explodiert und ich bin schuld)



Nur keine Sorge. Wo kein Kläger ist, ist auch kein Richter.  

mitabendlichemGruzBAM


----------



## hügelflitzer (9. November 2004)

Bzgl. der Geräte von Rothenberger gibt es recht unterschiedliche Meinungen, wenn man das Netz mal durchsucht. Im großen und ganzen kommen die nicht gerade gut weg (kommt wohl auch auf die Erwartung oder den geplanten Einsatzzweck drauf an). Wo liegen denn hier die Unterschiede oder sind die Rothenberger Teile gerade noch optimal um Fahrradrahmen zu bauen. .... Der Tenor den ich gelesen habe war, dass die Energie wohl auch nicht reicht die Werkstücke entsprechend zu erwärmen (Aber da ging es wohl auch eher um Schweissen und nicht um Löten). ..


Markus ... irgendwie fasziniert aber ohne Plan

Hi Markus, 
im wesentlichen liegts glaube ich an den Erwartungen..... 
Erst mal vorab, wer eine akkurate Accetylen / Sauerstoff Autogenanlage gewöhnt ist, wird das Baumarktzeug von Rothenberger als absoluten Müll bezeichnen. 
Das Autogenschweißen - auch von sehr dünnen Stahlblechen - ist meiner 
Meinung nach damit nicht drin. 

Aber und das ist ganz wichtig: 
das Hartlöten - vor allem an dünnwandigen Rohren eines Fahrradrahmens - 
funktioniert eigentlich ziemlich gut damit. Das Arbeiten mit Silberlot ist überhaupt kein Problem. Messing insofern kritisch, da es insgesamt energieaufwendiger ist --> die Einwegflaschen (O2) sind dann 
ziemlich schnell leer. Aber auch hier gibt es ja wie bereits weiter oben 
angemerkt Abhilfe......


----------



## Eckhard Kooke (9. November 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich bin heute das erste mal aktiv in diesem Forum und muss euch allen ein Kompliment machen. Es ist sehr interessant in eurem Bereich zu surfen. Ganz besonders toll, und das war der Grund für meine Anmeldung, waren die Ausführungen vom hügelflitzer und seinem neu erstellten Singelspeed Rahmen. 

Auch ich werde mich jetzt mal damit beschäftigen, um vielleicht einen solchen Rahmen zu bauen.

weiterhin viel Glück, bis denne mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaoulDuke (9. November 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> - acetylen nicht ohne sauerstoff verbrennen, die dann rumfliegenden schwarzen rußflocken sind gar nicht gesund


...und das geht schneller als man denkt. Beim ausmachen IMMER das Acetylen zuerst zudrehen, sonst hat man ne Sekunde lang eine reine Acetylenflamme und sieht nix mehr, weil die Werkstatt voller schwarzer Flocken hängt


----------



## supertuerk (10. November 2004)

.....


----------



## hügelflitzer (11. November 2004)

Hi Supertuerk, 

schickes Ausfallende. Auch die nachten offenen Ausfallenden sieht man nicht oft. Habe das ausgestellte Rad (Fixie mit dem kurzen "spitzigen" Mini Lenker) von Dir in Berlin gesehen und war da schon von der Verarbeitung begeistert. 
Echte Klassiker, top schön gemacht. 

Eine Frage: würdest Du Deine Materialbezugsquellen verraten? 
Wo bekommt man denn solche Ausfallenden wie auf dem Bild? 

Bis denn und Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (11. November 2004)

sehen den pauls sehr ähnlich, 
die bekommst du für 40$ bei eben diesem.
http://www.paulcomp.com/

wirklich schönes hinterteil hat dein rad, supertuerk

gruß


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2004)

Wer sich ernsthaft für das Thema interessiert, sollte sich mal die Werkzeuge und Rahmenbaulehren von Anvil Bikeworks anschauen.






In der Gallery finden sich alle Rahmenbau-Produkte von Anvil.

Und hier ist noch ein Film mit der Funktionsweise der Rahmenlehre.

phaty


----------



## azraelcars (14. November 2004)

geniales teil,mit dem sieht das schweissen wirklich kinderleicht aus.durfte aber ein wenig mehr als 99 euro kosten ?


----------



## brockenhammer (14. November 2004)

jaja, die anvil ist schon ein feines teil, gibt wenig was man besser machen könnte, aber für die meisten wohl nicht erschwinglich.
man kann sich aber recht einfach mit stranggepressten profilen behelfen, da kommt man dann mit ein paar hundert öre materialkosten hin.

beim löten weniger wichtig ist die zugänglichkeit von beiden seiten, dass ist fürs schweissen, zumindest wenn man dünnere rohre verwendet fast unerlässlich. daher kommt man beim löten auch mit recht einfachen mitteln, wie z.b. ner geraden platte mit distanzklötzchen hin, oder behilft sich wie hügelflitzer.
das fertigschweissen selbst wird von der lehre nicht beeinflusst, aber schon beim tacken (heften) ist schnell ein loch reingebrannt, wenn man nicht sehen kann, was man gerade macht, daher sollte eben ein vernünftiger zugang von allen seiten möglich sein.
ansonsten wird ja in der regel ohne lehre fertiggeschweisst, was ich auch für sinnvoll halte, denn die spannungen und damit evtl verzüge bekommt man auch ins material, wenn der rahmen fixiert ist. spätestens wenn man ihn aus der lehre befreit schwuppst ein schlecht geschweisster rahmen aus dem lot.
deshalb auf sinnige sequenzen beim schweissen achten, nicht einfach rum ums rohr, denn so sind verzüge vorprogrammiert. immer kurze abschnitte an gegenüberliegenden stellen schweissen, damit sich die verzüge gegenseitig kompensieren. ich persönlich schweisse eine rohrverbindung am hauptrahmen meist in 6 abschnitten.

aber wohl 99% werden die ersten stahlrahmen löten, da man hier mit weit weniger weniger kosten zu rechnen hat, sollte man sich neu einrichten.    

was die lehren angeht. hier gibt es auch noch ein paar aufschlussreiche bilder auf der monfrey seite.

gruß


----------



## pandora (15. November 2004)

Aloah! Na, da hab ich wohl die Welt verpennt! So ein schönes Forum, bin sogar schon einige Zeit imatrikuliert, und jetzt flieg ich wieder drüber, weil ich am Suchen bin in Sachen SingleSpeed.
Wollte mir nämlich komplett eines bauen (löten), und denk mir "schaust mal, was du da soo findest...!"

Nicht, dass ich jetzt kalten Kaffee wieder aufwärmen will und nochmals alle bisherigen Träger des Threads ausgiebigst loben, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten wollte ich zu dem Lehrgang in FFM noch beisteuern:
Ich hab hier ziemlich viel über die Ausrüstung (Autogenanlage,...) gelesen, bzw über den Umgang damit, und ihr habt hier ja schon gepostet, dass der Lehrgang in Theorie und Praxis gesplittet ist, deswegen denke ich, dass es Sinn macht, darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Kurs in Frankfurt nicht für Laien gedacht ist.
Es sind sowohl in Werkstoffkunde als auch in der Metallverarbeitung und im Fügen von Werkstoffen (Schweissen/Löten) Kenntnisse notwendig, ausserdem schadet es nix, etwas Grundkenntnisse der Fahrradtechnik zu haben, was Geometrien verschiedener Rahmenformen, Komponenten etc angeht.
Der Rahmen wird, natürlich mit Dietmars Hilfe, komplett in Eigenregie geplant, berechnet, gezeichnet, und dann mit den besorgten Rohren realisiert, was heisst, dass die von Euch abgelängt, gekehlt, entgratet und verlötet/verscheisst werden.
Dabei lässt Dietmar zwar alle an seinem immensen Wissen und seiner Erfahrung teilhaben, aber der Hauptanteil liegt schon noch bei euch, auch wenn die Zwischenschritte regelmässig kontrolliert werden.
Es ist also nix, wenn jemand nen Rahmen löten oder schweissen will, und noch nie geschwisst oder (hart-)gelötet hat. Und an nem Rahmen zu übern, der gefahren werden soll, wird schnell kostspielig und evtl. auch gefährlich, ausserdem kann es passieren, dass ein verbranntes Rohr in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit nicht nachbestellt werden kann, und das Projekt dadurch kippt.
Ich versuche jetzt mal, das Ergebnis meiner Braterei (Muffengelötet mit Columbus SLX Rohren und Silberlot) in nem Bildchen anzufügen.
Das Ganze sollte ein Crossrad werden (neudt: CycloCross), was auch superb gelungen ist, das Ding läuft wie ne Eins!
Trotz aller Erfahrung und Hingabe sind doch einige FauxPas passiert, an die weder Dietmar noch ich im Vorfeld gedacht haben: Die Züge sollten natürlich übers Oberrohr laufen, aber ich hab nicht dran gedacht, dass es keinen von oben gezogenen Campagnolo-Umwerfer gibt. Im Moment hält ne Dreigang-Umlenkrolle  dazu her, den Umwerfer mit dem Zug von unten zu malträtieren, demnächst löte ich da mal noch ein Flaschenhaltergewinde ein, um die Rolle zu befestigen.
Ausserdem hab ich verpeilt, dass mit den Cantisockeln der Schaltzug nach hinten nicht oben auf der Sitzstrebe laufen dürfte. Zwei kleine Bohrlöchelchen schaffen hier den Durchbruch für den Schaltzug durch den rechten Sockel.
Ansonsten ist das Ding sooo genial, dass ich, wie einleitend schon bemerkt, mir noch nen SSPer bauen will, und froh bin, diesen Thread hier gefunden zu haben, um mir in Ruhe die geilsten Bauteile rauszusuchen...


----------



## pandora (15. November 2004)

Ach ja, noch Eins:
In der Kiste steckt die erste in Frankfurt gelötete Gabel. Nachdem bei meinem Rohrsatz auch für die Gabel alle Bauteile mit bei waren, hatte ich keine Lust, mir noch eine zu kaufen, bloss weil es bei ner Gabel heikler ist, wenn sie bricht, als beim Rest des Rahmens. Mittlerweile denke ich, dass das Bangen umsonst war, was das Teil in Zwischenzeit alles mitgemacht hat, hätte ich mit ner billigen UniCrown-Gabel sicher mehr Schiss!
Aber das muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden  

Letztenendes kann ich jeden, der die notwendigen Kenntnisse hat, echt nur ermuntern, sich so nen Rahmen mal selbst zu bauen, erstens isses wirklich ein geiles gefühl, zu wissen, dass man jeden Handgriff an dem Teil unter einem selbst gemacht hat, zum andern sieht man daran erst wirklich, was da so alles drin steckt!!!


----------



## volker racho (15. November 2004)

> erstens isses wirklich ein geiles gefühl, zu wissen, dass man jeden Handgriff an dem Teil unter einem selbst gemacht hat, zum andern sieht man daran erst wirklich, was da so alles drin steckt!!!




WORD UP!!!

gruß volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brockenhammer (15. November 2004)

hallo miteinander,
zu den fauxpas des pandora: kommt immer wieder vor, dass man dinge während der planung falsch einschätzt oder vergisst. 
nicht lachen jetzt, aber ich habe es kürzlich sogar vollbracht ein tretlagergehäuse (bsa) falschrum einzuschweissen. es saß zunächst richtig drin, aber ich schweisse die gehäuse-sitzrohr-verbindung fertig bevor ich den hinterbau dranschweisse und beim erneuten reinhängen in die lehre hab ich den verbund falschrum reingestellt. toller aal, zum glück war nur der hinterbau getackt als ichs gemerkt hab, aber da steckte auch schon genug arbeit drin.

was die hinweise in bezug auf die vorkenntnisse angeht, kann ich pandora beipflichten. so ganz ohne grundverständnis oder fähigkeiten wird das nix, oder eben lebensgefährlich. daher wirklich nen kurs besuchen oder bei wem zugucken, ders raushat. die löterei ist zwar schön und günstig, aber viel weniger als bei ner schweissnaht sieht man hier die qualität der verbindung von aussen. und ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten löten wollen, oder gibts hier wig-schweisser?

gruß


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. November 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> und ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten löten wollen, oder gibts hier wig-schweisser?
> 
> gruß



Leider nur Mig-Schweisser, aber ich würde Schweissen bevorzugen. Hatte bisher mangels geeigneter Anlage leider keine Gelegenheit dazu.
Erfahrungen aus dem Automobielbereich mit Löten, Autogen-und Mig-Schweissen würde ich für ein Praktikum mitbringen. 
Zählen selbstgebaute Tandemrahmen als Vorkenntnisse?

GruzBAMdersichfragtwerhinterbrockenhammersteckt


----------



## nils (15. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

jetzt muß ich mich als Passivleser auch mal zu Wort melden und mich als Schaltungsfahrer in die Höhle des Löwen wagen. Ich kann zwar nicht schweißen, fahr aber seit kurzem brockenhammers jüngsten Wurf durch die freie Natur. Für einen Singlespeeder bin ich einfach zu schwächlich  aber immerhin könnte es fast einer sein.
Das Ding ist rundum hübsch geworden. Die Kurbel ist noch nicht endgültig, da kommt auch noch was schlankes schwarzes dran, aber immer eins nach dem anderen. Vor allem den Kettenspannerkrempel endlich los zu sein macht irre Spaß und die Schaltung bleibt dran


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. November 2004)

Moin, 

wo ich gerade sehe, daß sich "Pandora" eine Gabel gebaut hat. 
Hatte auch schon so eine Idee.....
Da liegt in meinem Keller noch eine nagelneue Gabelbrücke einer 
uralten Manitou 2 Gabel herum. Lustigerweise passen da genau Rohre mit dem Durchmesser 28.6mm (?) rein - wie es scheint ein Standardmaß bei Rohren für Fahrräder. Wie man im Bild sehen kann, könnte man so eine geile starre gabel bauen....

Stellt sich nur die Frage: hält das Ganze? Habe schon den Tip bekommen, daß man den Klemmbereich der Rohre (im Bereich Brücke) mit Alu-Einsätzen verstärken soll --> höhere Klemmkraft. Zusätzlich wollte ich das Ganze mal überschlagsmäßig durchrechnen. Diagramm zur Dauerbiegewechselfestigkeit von 25CroMo-4 liegt vor und entsprechende Mechanik Kenntnisse zur Berechnung sind auch an Bord. Aber: Mit welchen Belastungen wird kalkuliert?? o.k. es gibt ja schon die ein oder andere DIN zum Thema Fahrrad, aber na ja.... es soll ja kein Herren-Leichtlaufrad werden....






Weiterer Punkt sind die Ausfallenden. Hatte da bis jetzt noch nicht die zündende Idee. Haltbare Lösungen zu finden ist sicherlich kein Problem, nur die Optik ist ein gewaltiges. Wie ich gesehen habe, müßte es Feingußausfallenden geben, die exakt auf den Rohrdurchmesser passen.... 
die Frage ist nur, wo?


----------



## biker-dirk (16. November 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo miteinander,
> zu den fauxpas des pandora: kommt immer wieder vor, dass man dinge während der planung falsch einschätzt oder vergisst.
> nicht lachen jetzt, aber ich habe es kürzlich sogar vollbracht ein tretlagergehäuse (bsa) falschrum einzuschweissen. es saß zunächst richtig drin, aber ich schweisse die gehäuse-sitzrohr-verbindung fertig bevor ich den hinterbau dranschweisse und beim erneuten reinhängen in die lehre hab ich den verbund falschrum reingestellt. toller aal, zum glück war nur der hinterbau getackt als ichs gemerkt hab, aber da steckte auch schon genug arbeit drin.
> 
> ...



Hallo Brockhammer! Und alle Anderen!

So, nun habe ich schon seit Tagen - Wochen diesen Treat verfolgt... mit großem Interesse!!! 
Brockenhammer hat gefragt, gibt es hier auch WIG-Schweisser? JA!!!
Möchte gern selber einen Rennradrahmen WIG schweißen!

Wenn möglich natürlich aus TITAN!!! Kann mir jemand Tips zum schweißen
von Titan geben? Was muß man beachten!?
Habe schon recht viel in VA und ALU WIG gescheißt alllerdings keine Fahrradrahmen! Titan nur einmal zur Probe! Was recht ordentlich ging!
Schon einmal DANKE für je Antwort! Materialbezugsquellen sind mir nur aus
den USA bekannt! Hat da jemand noch eine andere?

biker-dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (16. November 2004)

hallo hügelflitzer,
die ausfaller bekommst du bei koehn, sind von long shen und heißen LE 13, die werden ins rohr gesteckt und entweder verschweisst oder verlötet.
gruß


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2004)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> GruzBAMdersichfragtwerhinterbrockenhammersteckt



... ich nicht mehr  






flo


----------



## brockenhammer (16. November 2004)

hallo biker-dirk,

titan ist ein bisschen heikel in der verarbeitung, ich denke es macht sinn zuerst mal nen rahmen aus stahl zu schweissen, auch damit du dir bei der geometrie sicher bist.
ansonsten ist da natürlich der astronomische preis fürs rohrmaterial, zumindest wenn du kein grade 3 oder so verarbeiten möchtest sondern das im fahrradbereich übliche ti3al2,5v, da kostet das material dann schnell mal 1000öre.
beim schweissen musst du auf jeden fall formieren, also die wurzel vernünftig schützen. der eigentliche schweissprozess ist nicht so viel anders als bei stahl und du hast  den vorteil mit dickeren wandstärken zu hantieren. insgesammt ist ein sehr sauberes arbeiten bei titan nötig, kontamination der naht mit irgendwas ungewünschtem ist nicht so toll.

recht günstig bekommst du rohre bei rewel, in schweden bei magmaa wollen die auch sowas bei 1000öre für nen rohrsatz.
du kannst ja auch mal bei morati anfragen, ob die was rausrücken, vielleicht über bob sticha.

aber wie gesagt, ich empfehle dir dringend erstmal nen stahlrahmen zu bauen, wenn da was schiefgeht, hast du nur ein zehntel des geldes in den sand gesetzt.

gruß


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. November 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tach alter Spammer  , aber ein kleiner Kerzenschein für einen Ahnungslosen sollte schon sein.  

GruzBAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterer Punkt sind die Ausfallenden. Hatte da bis jetzt noch nicht die zündende Idee. Haltbare Lösungen zu finden ist sicherlich kein Problem, nur die Optik ist ein gewaltiges. Wie ich gesehen habe, müßte es Feingußausfallenden geben, die exakt auf den Rohrdurchmesser passen....
> die Frage ist nur, wo?



Hallo Hügelflitzer !
Zunächst einmal meine allerhöchste Hochachtung zu Deinem Projekt !
Das sieht alles sehr fein aus !
Die Idee mit der Manitou Krone hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon, ist aber daran gescheitert, dass ich keine passenden Rohre hatte.

Bedenke aber bitte, dass bei den alten Manitou Kronen Schaftrohr und Standrohre in einer Flucht liegen und auch nicht parallel zum Schaftrohr nach vorn versetzt sind.
Wenn Du also die Ausfallenden direkt unter die Rohre lötest, hast Du genau 0,0 mm Vorbiegung, was in einem um etwa 30-40mm längeren Nachlauf resultiert.
Um einen brauchbaren Nachlauf zu erhalten müsstest Du entweder die Gabelscheiden etwas biegen oder die Ausfallenden wie bei den M-Federgabeln vorn an den Rohren ansetzen. 

Im Übrigen wollen wir jede Menge Detailbilder von Deinem Rahmen sehen !!!  

Grüssle 
Baschdel


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. November 2004)

Hi Schrau-Bär, 

das mit der Gabelvorbiegung ist natürlich mit berücksichtigt. Ich wollte 
mich da an den aktuellen Manitou - Gabeln orientieren. Bei denen ist die Radachse 25mm vor der Mitte der Rohre. Aber wie gesagt ich such noch nach einer Lösung für die Ausfallenden..... 
Detailbilder gibts demnächst, wenn die Farbe drauf ist - dann sieht man die gepfuschten Stellen nicht mehr.....


----------



## volker racho (16. November 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß was sie jetzt denken- und sie haben nicht recht. smiley!!!

ich hab da noch ein foto von brockenhammers blankem arsch. vielleicht sollte ich das zur widerlegung aller spekulationen mal schicken?

so weit so sieht das aus.
gruß volka


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß was sie jetzt denken- und sie haben nicht recht. smiley!!!...



... was ich nun wiederum auch weiss  war aber nicht sooo weit daneben ...

ciao
flo


----------



## volker racho (16. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da noch ein foto von brockenhammers blankem arsch.





			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... was ich nun wiederum auch weiss  war aber nicht sooo weit daneben ...



ich weiss, was ich jetzt denke, und hoffe nicht recht zu haben. smiley mit fragezeichen.

euer
volker hihi racho


----------



## Steinhummer (16. November 2004)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Tach alter Spammer  , aber ein kleiner Kerzenschein für einen Ahnungslosen sollte schon sein.
> 
> GruzBAM


Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es....  

@Hügelflitzer, brockenhammer & konsorten: ABSOLUT super! Für mich DER Fred 2004 (@ Spam-Mod: Bitte vormerken!)!

Eine Frage noch: Weiß jemand, wo man verschiebbare Rohloff-Ausfallenden mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme bekommt? Bei Reset hab ich nix finden können.  

St. (der die CD kaum mehr erwarten kann...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es....
> 
> @Hügelflitzer, brockenhammer & konsorten: ABSOLUT super! Für mich DER Fred 2004 (@ Spam-Mod: Bitte vormerken!)!...



... ach hein mein stummer    hab ich doch längst getan. 

 
flo


----------



## smog (16. November 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch: Weiß jemand, wo man verschiebbare Rohloff-Ausfallenden mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme bekommt? Bei Reset hab ich nix finden können.
> 
> St. (der die CD kaum mehr erwarten kann...)




schau mal bei www.wiesmann-bikes.de

gruss
smog


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss, was ich jetzt denke, und hoffe nicht recht zu haben.
> 
> euer
> volker hihi racho



Das weiss ich manchmal auch (was ich denke).  
Eben denke ich gerade....wieso wollen die dich doof sterben lassen.  

GruzBAMnichtwissentwomiterdasverdienthat


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2004)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Eben denke ich gerade....wieso wollen die dich doof sterben lassen.
> 
> ...(



... antwort auf 1: bleiben lassen, denken kann der gesundheit ziemlichen schaden zufügen 

antwort auf 2: life is a bitch 

istdieweltheutewiederschlecht
flo


----------



## mancycle (16. November 2004)

@ hügelflitzer...na gut, und weil's Du bist, irgendwan kommts ja sowieso raus...

ich glaub ich hätt da was für Dich    EDO: Excentric DropOuts ?

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## Martin M (16. November 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Eine Frage noch: Weiß jemand, wo man verschiebbare Rohloff-Ausfallenden mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme bekommt? Bei Reset hab ich nix finden können.
> ...


Meinst du sowas:


----------



## m2000 (17. November 2004)

@ st. der richi in berlin hat sowas garantiert auf halde, ruf doch mal an...

mfg klaus


----------



## Steinhummer (17. November 2004)

@martin m & konsorten: Genau das meinte ich! Ok, dann bin ich im Bilde - vielen Dank!

@flo: Wir verstehen uns ohne Worte...  

Stummer Hein


----------



## Martin M (17. November 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> ...fahr aber seit kurzem brockenhammers jüngsten Wurf durch die freie Natur.
> ...


Hi Nils

was für ein Innenlager (Excenter) ist denn nun im Rahmen drin? Hast Du eins mit Segmentklemmung bekommen, und was hat es gekostet?


----------



## nils (17. November 2004)

Hi Martin,

Das mit dem geschlossenen Gehäuse hatte ich schon länger nach kurzer Rücksprache mit brockenhammer verworfen (von C'dale und On-One war auch nix zu bekommen).
Es ist ein einfacher Alu-Excenter (von der ich-komm-grad-nicht-auf-den-Namen-Firma) mit geschlitztem Gehäuse. Das ist das einfachste und problemloseste von der Herstellung und Knarzempfindlichkeit. Den Preis von dem Excenter einzeln weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht kann brockenhammer ja noch was dazu sagen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mancycle (18. November 2004)

Was dazu sagen kann ich auch: Den Excenter gibts von Chaka/Teikotec, kostet EK 14,90 also ca. 25.

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## hügelflitzer (18. November 2004)

Yep, 

habe ich bei Koehn (Reset - Racing) auch für den Aluexzenter bezahlt.
Das eigentliche Tretlagergehäuse habe ich bei einem bekannten drehen lassen ..... gabs leider nicht mehr direkt zu kaufen.


----------



## Martin M (18. November 2004)

Hezlichen Dank, die Herren nils, mancycle und hügelfitzer.

Teikotec ist ja um die Ecke, ist unser Hofpulverer. Da werd ich mal anfragen.
Das Gehäuse wird sich ja wohl auftreiben lassen. Was für einen Innendurchmesser hat es denn?

Ist ja eine recht günstige Möglichkeit, einen vorhandenen Rahmen als SSpeeder umzubauen. Wenn ich da an die Rohloff-Ausfaller an meinem Rocky denke, die waren richtig teuer. Wobei es aber etwas mühevoller sein wird, das größere Tretlagergehäuse einpassen zu lassen.

Na, dann werd ich mal Löten üben, und natürlich auch das fachgerechte Entfernen und den anschließenden Wiedereinbau von Tretlagergehäusen.


----------



## brockenhammer (18. November 2004)

hallo,

der excenter bei nils rad ist von silva. aber die haben derzeit keine mehr und produzieren erst wieder wenn ordentlich nachfrage da ist.
als gehäuse habe ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ein 61x2er rohr verwendet.
die segmentgeschichte ist natürlich schön, aber eher nicht so problemlos wie die herkömmliche variante mit schlitz. die ist funktional wohl nur schwer zu überbieten und macht in der herstellung keinen stress. 

altes tretlagergehäuse rausholen und durch nen großes ersetzen ist bestimmt möglich aber sicherlich kein kinderspiel. da nimmst du dir was vor martin m!
ich würde die ausfallendenvariante wählen. 

gruß


----------



## Martin M (19. November 2004)

Danke für die Info. So langsam kommt man weiter, aber ich habe ja keine Eile.
Erstmal an einem Schrott-Rahmen üben, dann langsam mit den guten Sachen!



			
				brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich würde die ausfallendenvariante wählen.
> 
> gruß


Hab ich schon:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/76169

Aber ich brauche ab und zu eine Herausforderung. Die Rohloff-Ausfaller hab ich nicht selbst eingelötet, hab mich nicht getraut.
Aber wir können auch anders!


----------



## Martin M (21. November 2004)

So, Männer

habe meine internationalen Kontakte spielen lassen.
Herausgekommen ist eine Adresse in UK www.ceeway.com
Da gibt es ALLES.
Sammelbestellung?

Mit dem Kram werden z.B. solche SSpeeder in Finnland zusammengebrutzelt:


----------



## hügelflitzer (22. November 2004)

Hi,
bin gestern mal wieder zum basteln gekommen. Die Gabel ist fertig!!! 
Am Freitag waren die Ausfallenden im Briefkasten - danke für den Tip an Brockenhammer!
Statt der Manitou 2 Brücke habe ich doch die Brücke von meiner Magura Quake-Air genommen. Die macht einfach einen stabileren Eindruck.... Problem bei der Sache: Rohrdurchmesser Magura 30,0mm / meine Rohre 28.6. 
Gelöst habe ich das Ganze durch vorsichtiges Auflöten von Blechmanschetten im Bereich der Klemmung (Silberlot, niedrige Arbeitstemperatur!!). Sieht man noch im Bereich der Gabelkrone - ich habe die Mannschetten 5mm überstehen lassen. Als "Deckel" für die Rohre sind mir im Keller große Unterlegscheiben in die Hände gefallen. Außen-d 30mm, 2mm dick. Das 10mm Loch sieht eigentlich auch nicht schlecht aus. 
Die Canti-Sockel für die Magura sind angebracht wo sie hingehören, nämlich auf der Gabelrückseite (ähnlich Pace Gabeln).
Die Gabel hat die Länge der Quake-Air. Damit kann man auch schnell mal zwischen starrer und Federgabel tauschen... 
Bin mal auf das Fahr- und Bremsverhalten gespannt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Canti-Sockel für die Magura sind angebracht wo sie hingehören, nämlich auf der Gabelrückseite (ähnlich Pace Gabeln).
> Die Gabel hat die Länge der Quake-Air. Damit kann man auch schnell mal zwischen starrer und Federgabel tauschen...
> Bin mal auf das Fahr- und Bremsverhalten gespannt.



Schön, schön, aber jetzt hast Du doch etwas nachgelassen.  
Ich bin natürlich "gespannt" wie Du die Cantisockel und Ausfallenden in die richtige Flucht bekommen hast.
Die Gabel wird bestimmt mal "Kult".  

GruzBAM


----------



## hügelflitzer (22. November 2004)

Nachgelassen??  Inwiefern?  

Canti Sockel sind gar kein Problem. Man nimmt einfach einen (Magura) Brake-Booster und schraubt die beiden Sockel daran fest (Ein Blechstreifen mit zwei Löchern drin tuts auch). Damit kann man die Sockel schön auf der Gabel ausrichten. Dann wird ein Sockel angeheftet und kontrolliert, ob er gerade sitzt (ggf. mit dem Gummihammer nachrichten). Dann wird der zweite Sockel noch mal ausgerichtet und auch der geheftet. Zweiten Sockel nachrichten und beide Sockel durchlöten, fertig. Die Stelle wo die Sockel sitzen müssen, kann man durch messen an einem anderen Rhamen herausfinden (Mitte Achse bis Mitte Ausfallende. Maßband reicht, auf den Milimeter kommt es nicht an), oder man schraubt einfach mal einen Bremskörper auf den Sockel, baut das Rad ein und findet die optimale Position durch Probieren am Rahmen. Anschließend Markierung mit Filzstift.  

Die Gabel insgesamt gerade zu bekommen war eigentlich nicht so schwierig. 
Methode: siehe Hinterbau (weiter oben) Habe wieder ein paar Striche auf einen Karton gemacht, eine Achse in meinen kleinen Maschinenschraubstock gespannt, den Schraubstock auf der Zeichnung positioniert und festgespannt und das Schaftrohr der Gabel ebenfalls an der Zeichnung ausgerichtet.

Zur Sicherheit noch mal: 
Gabel ist noch mal eine Ecke kritischer als ein Rahmen!!! Hier muß wirklich alles stimmen, da ein Versagen eigentlich immer zu einem bösen Aua führt... 
Man sollte also ziemlich sorgfältig arbeiten und genau wissen, was man tut!!! 
(Konstruktion / Mechanik, Methode Ausführung der Arbeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (22. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachgelassen??  Inwiefern?



Ich wollte nur ein bisschen nörgeln. So wie es aussieht, habe wohl nur ich nicht gleich geschnallt  , das man natürlich die selbe Methode wie bei den Kettenstreben anwendet. Ich bitte untertänigst um Vergebung, bin halt schon alt.

GruzBAMschwervonbegriff


----------



## nils (22. November 2004)

@hügelflitzer:
Respekt! Schaut gut aus. Die Gabel dürfte einen recht präziesen Eindruck der jeweiligen Wegbeschaffenheit vermitteln...


----------



## Edelziege (24. November 2004)

Moin moin,

toller thread! Ich kann nur empfehlen, es mal selbst zu versuchen. Ein technisches Händchen sollte man aber schon haben, im Grunde ist Rahmenbau aber solides Handwerk und keine Kunst. Aber das zeigt dieser thread ja eben so schön 
Hier noch Tips:
Ich würde alle Kleinteile, die mit Silberlot befestigt werden, erst ganz zum Schluß anbringen. Anders ist die Gefahr zu groß, daß beim Löten mit Messinglot das Silberlot wieder zum Schmelzen gebracht wird. Das betrifft zB die Ringe am Steuerrohr. Bei Flaschenhaltern ist es natürlich kein Problem.
Das mehrfach angesprochene "Nickellot" ist auch ein Kupferbasislot, allerdings mit Nickelanteil. Die Bezeichnung ist L-CuNi10Zn42, Arbeitstemperatur ist 910°C. Ich habe mehrere Rahmen damit gebaut, stumpf gelötet ohne fillets. Klappt sehr gut. Die Gehrungen müssen aber wirklich stimmen...
Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile Ausfallenden aus rostfreiem Stahl. Das ist beim Gebrauch später einfach schöner. Die sind aber wirklich nicht so gut zu verlöten...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## skyline (24. November 2004)

Was muss ich machen um so ne Gabel zu bekommen?

Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht einer mit dem Verweis nach Obi in die Schweißmittelabteilung...

cheers, nils


----------



## hügelflitzer (25. November 2004)

Moin, 

da kommt mir gerade eine Idee. Habe ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, daß ich Probleme mit vorgebogenen Streben habe. Jetzt lese ich von Edelziege mal wieder was von Silbernickellot. Brockenhammer hat da glaube ich auch schon was erwähnt. Jetzt zur Idee:
Man könnte zum Beispiel eine Kettenstrebe zweiteilig machen. Anbei mal eine schnelle Skizze. ALso gerade Strebe durchsägen, an die Enden jeweils Gehrung dran und wieder zusammenlöten. 
Würde so etwas mit Silbernickellot halten? Gibt es Erfahrungen? 






@ Skyline: 

???   Rohre kaufen und bauen?   

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Edelziege (25. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> da kommt mir gerade eine Idee. Habe ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, daß ich Probleme mit vorgebogenen Streben habe. Jetzt lese ich von Edelziege mal wieder was von Silbernickellot. Brockenhammer hat da glaube ich auch schon was erwähnt. Jetzt zur Idee:
> Man könnte zum Beispiel eine Kettenstrebe zweiteilig machen. Anbei mal eine schnelle Skizze. ALso gerade Strebe durchsägen, an die Enden jeweils Gehrung dran und wieder zusammenlöten.
> ...




Moin Dirk,
wenn die Rohre gut angepaßt werden, sollte das halten, wenn Du das L-CuNi10Zn42 Lot nimmst. Das ist kein Silberlot, sondern Kupferbasis mit Nickelanteil. Es gibt aber noch ein interessantes Silberlot, mit dem man auch ohne fillets stumpf löten kann: L-AG49, eigentlich ein Speziallot zum Auflöten von Hartmetallplättchen zB bei Drehmeißeln.
Ich würde die Kettenstreben aber Wig-Schweißen, das wird das einfachste und haltbarste sein...
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (25. November 2004)

... absolut geniale ausfaller gibts bei kavik cycles 








ciao
flo


----------



## brockenhammer (25. November 2004)

hallo edelziege und hügelflitzer,

zunächst zu den loten.
L-CuNi10Zn42, kurz neusilber ist von der festigkeit dem normalen messing überlegen, benötigt eine leicht höhere verarbeitungstemperatur und lässt sich nicht so toll modellieren. ich habe ein bisschen damit rumexperimentiert, aber da ich , wenn ich schon löte und nicht schweisse, fließende rohrübergänge haben möchte, macht es für mich wenig sinn. kleine fillets lassen sich aber ganz gut aufbauen, die sehen dann schweissnähten sehr ähnlich. 

zu der größe der fillets hat im übrigen keith bontrager mal recht interessante versuchsreihen veröffentlicht, den link hab ich auf die stelle nicht da, aber wenn man ein bisschen sucht, findets man bestimmt.

dietmar hertl nutzt in seinen seminaren neusilber, ich kann mir vorstellen auch deshalb, weil das reine füllen des spaltes mit lot wesentlich einfacher ist, als ein gutes fillet zu modellieren. eben dieses lot nutzt er auch für cantisockel und rät vehement von normalem messing und silber ab. 
ich kenne diverse leute die silber nutzen, wenn mans kann funzt das problemlos, ich nehme L-CuZn39Sn, wie auch für die fillets.
die anderen anlötteile befestige ich mit L-Ag 40Cd (Achtung cadmiumhaltig!!, nur mit gasmaske arbeiten) oder L-Ag55Sn.

L-Ag49 hab ich noch liegen, von der firma chemet in hannover. wers braucht soll sich melden. habs mal zu anfangszeiten angeschafft, weil smolik das empfohlen hat, aber ich nutze ja nur normales messing.
ordentliche erfahrungen habe ich damit noch nicht gemacht, käme auf versuche an. wie gesagt, wers günstig haben will soll sich melden.


einsägen der streben ist grundsätzlich möglich, siehe das rad von nils. 
allerdings nehme ich hier 4-kant streben, da ist dann außen keine naht.
ich schweisse das ganze, beim löten hätte ich bedenken.
aber warum wollt ihr das überhaupt machen, ist nur aufwändig und streben bekommt man in richtig vielen abmessungen und verschiedenen gewichten fertig?!
bei nils rad hab ichs nur gemacht, weil er recht dicke reifen reinhaben wollte und durch das fette excentergehäuse die kettenstreben recht lang hätten werden müssen. da war die biegung der standartstreben einfach zu gering. aber bei normalen rahmen 425 länge hinten und einfachem bbs bekommt man problemlos 2,3er reifen rein.


gebt alles, gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (25. November 2004)

Hi Brockenhammer, 

die Streben zu bekommen ist irgendwie ein Problem. 
Bei Koehn gibts eben vorgebogen nur S-Bend Sitzstreben (siehe erstes Bild im Thread). Bei den Kettenstreben, kriege ich irgendwie auch immer die ovalen mit dem abartig großen Biegeradius und dem fast zu großen Biegewinkel...... 

Das mit dem Stumpf zusammmenlöten bereitet mir auch irgendwie Kopfschmerzen. Die Fläche für die Lotnaht wird schon ziemlich klein und 
der Aufwand für den Bau steigt natürlich.. .

Vielleicht probier ich es doch mal mit dem Biegen... 


Gruß 

Drik


----------



## hügelflitzer (25. November 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... absolut geniale ausfaller gibts bei kavik cycles
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Flo, 

nicht schlecht die Ausfaller. Vor allem die Sache mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Könnte für ein nächstes Projekt interessant werden.


----------



## brockenhammer (25. November 2004)

hallo hügelflitzer,

sitzstreben kann man ja wirklich simpel selber biegen, kettenstreben kannst du eher vergessen. aber fürs mountainbike gibts da doch genug, was brauchst du denn?
columbus zona oder thron ist doch super, da bekommt man bei normalen hinterbauten noch 2,3er rein und mit der kurbel/kettenlinie gibts auch keinen stress.

ansonsten 4kant und schweissen.

gruß


----------



## Martin M (26. November 2004)

Hallo ihr Spezialisten
ich habe vor, einen alten Stahlrahmen mit EBB auszurüsten, hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt. 
Wie ich die Hülse einpasse, darüber habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht, sollte klappen.

Nun ist aber immer irgendein Haken an irgendeiner Sache: Der Rahmen ist aus einem wärmebehandeltem hochwertigen Rohrsatz, bei dem die allgemeine Meinung vorherrscht: Messinglöten großes Nein Nein!
Also Silberlot mit niedriger Verarbeitungestemperatur für Verbindungen an diesen Rohren, wenn ihr damit einverstanden seid.
Sind denn die Kettenstreben auch aus diesem Rohr? Die sind doch meist aus etwas günstigerem Material, was mit Messing gelötet werden kann, oder? 

Nun das eigentliche Problem: Wie bekomme ich die "guten" Rohre vernünftig auf der Hülse verlötet? 

Rohre weiter kürzen, als eigentlich erforderlich, und ein passendes Rohr drüberschieben, mit Silberlot verlöten, und diese Rohre (Unter- und Sitzrohr) dann mit Messingfillets an der Hülse anlöten.
passende Löcher in die Hülse bohren/schleifen/feilen (Methode Smolik), dann mit Silberlot einlöten. 
Dafür wäre dann das L-AG49 geeignet, richtig?
Muffe basteln, aus normalem tiefziehfähigem Blech, dann mit Silberlot verlöten. Das stelle ich mir aber SEHR aufwendig vor.

Welche Lösung ist die Beste bzw. am besten praktisch umsetzbar?
Alles Mist, klappt sowieso nicht?
Ganz anders?


----------



## hügelflitzer (26. November 2004)

Hi Martin M, 

Dein Rahmen soll mit einem neuen Trertlagergehäuse ausgestattet werden. 
Zum Löten: Mit Messing sehe ich kein Problem. Alle Rohre, die wir hier verarbeiten, haben das Problem, daß sie emfindlich auf Wärmeeinwirkung reagieren. Zumeist handelt es sich um Rohre, die kalt gezogen sind, d.h. durch die plastische Verformung bei Raumtemp. bekommt man "Verspannungen / Vorspannungen" ins Materialgefüge, die sich positiv auf die mechanischen Eigenschaften des Werkstoffs auswirken. Durch Wärmeeintrag werden die Sapnnungen wieder gelöst, die mechanischen Eigenschaften verschlechtern sich wieder....
Natürlich sind jetzt die Verarbeitungstemperaturen von Silberlot geringer (um die 620-690°C), aber auch die Festigkeiten. Bei Messing höher (um 880°C) aber die Möglichkeiten zum Aufabu eines Fillets besser und Festigkeit des Lotes höher. ...  Dazu kommt, daß bei korrektem Auftragslöten die Wärmeeinbringung zwar heißer, aber sehr kurzzeitig und punktuell ist. 
Smolik schreibt zum Beispiel in seinem Rahmenbaubuch, daß eine korrekte Fillet Lötung weniger schädlichen Einfluß auf das Rohr haben kann als eine klassische Muffenlötung mit Silber. Bei der Muffenlötung muß das Rohr sehr großflächig erwärmt werden und längere Zeit auf Temp gehalten werden. 

Es stellt sich also die Frage was ist schädlicher: "quick and dirty" (Auftragslötung Messing) oder ein "smoother longie" (Muffenlötung Silber)
Im Endeffekt ist das dem Rohr glaube ich egal..... 

Zur Mechanik kann ich vielleicht eher was sagen. 
Ich möchte Dir zwar keine Angst machen, aber wenn Du das alte Gehäuse aus dem Rahmen sägst, hängt praktisch kein Rohr mehr am andern und Spannungen die vom ersten Zusammenbau im Rahmen waren, können sich frei entfalten. Folge: es wir erst mal ordentlichen Verzug geben. 
Auch wird an dem dann "laberigen Rohrhaufen" das Anarbeiten der Rohrstöße schwierig (wie und wo spann ichs, bis wohin Feil ich, wie reiße ich Maße an,...) 
Auch das Einrichten des Verbundes für das Einlöten des neuen Gehäuses wird schwieriger. Da hätte ich aus dem Stehgreif heraus erst mal keine Idee und würde sagen, man braucht eine richtige professionell Lehre / Bauvorrichtung . 

Also wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß, würde ich vielleicht bei dieser Arbeit einen Rahmenbauer konsultieren. 
Wie siehts aus, bau Dir doch gleich einen neuen - der Aufwand dürfte im ähnlichen Bereich liegen. 

Wie ist die Meinung der anderen? 

Gruß und happy weekend
DirK 



Ah übrigens : heute ist Jungvernfahrt mit dem neuen... ...


----------



## Edelziege (26. November 2004)

Jo,

die Tretlagerhülse auszutauschen ist ein Riesenakt. Würde ich auch nicht machen. Vor allem nicht, wenn eine größere rein soll. Die Gehrungen bekommt man nie hin...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## smog (26. November 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das Einrichten des Verbundes für das Einlöten des neuen Gehäuses wird schwieriger. Da hätte ich aus dem Stehgreif heraus erst mal keine Idee und würde sagen, man braucht eine richtige professionell Lehre / Bauvorrichtung .
> 
> Also wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß, würde ich vielleicht bei dieser Arbeit einen Rahmenbauer konsultieren.
> Wie siehts aus, bau Dir doch gleich einen neuen - der Aufwand dürfte im ähnlichen Bereich liegen.
> ...



ich denke, die beste möglichkeit wäre(von einem neuen rahmen abgesehen), den ganzen rahmen, bzw. kettenstreben, sitz und unterrohr waagrecht auszurichten und gut zu fixieren.
dann die alte tretlagerhülse raussägen, und auf einer fräsmaschine die ebb durchdringung fräsen, mit einer bi-metall lochsäge.

heften, richten, durchlöten.

sollte funktionieren, denke ich, setzt allerdings eine gewisse infrastruktur vorraus.

gruss
smog


----------



## Martin M (26. November 2004)

So einfach lass ich mich ja nicht von meinen Vorhaben abbringen.

Geplantes Vorgehen: 
Einspannen und horizontales Ausrichten des Rahmens auf der massiven Arbeitsplatte, 
Abflexen der Tretlagerhülse, wobei die Verbindung Unterrohr-Sitzrohr erhalten bleibt, evtl. durch ein Stück der alten Hülse. Dadurch wird die Tretlagerhöhe um ca. 1,5cm geringer, damit kann ich aber leben.
Anschließend Abschleifen der Überstände mittels Ständerbohrmaschine mit passender Schleifscheibe. Dadurch erhoffe ich mir eine gute Passform, und außerdem gibt es kein Getue mit den Abwicklungen der Rohre. 
Dabei soll die Verbindung Unterrohr-Sitzrohr erhalten bleiben. 
Die Kettenstreben hoffe ich wieder an ihren Platz zu bekommen, wobei auch sie an der Arbeitsplatte fixiert sind. 
Wenn alles soweit fertig ist, wird die Tretlagerhülse eingelötet.

Könnte klappen, aber ich werde es erstmal an einem alten Schrottrahmen ausprobieren. Auch das Einlöten der Hülse wird geübt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (28. November 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach lass ich mich ja nicht von meinen Vorhaben abbringen.
> 
> Geplantes Vorgehen:
> Einspannen und horizontales Ausrichten des Rahmens auf der massiven Arbeitsplatte,
> ...



Moin Martin,
Du tust Dir damit einiges an. Was Du beim Ausprobieren nicht vergessen darfst, ist, daß ein Schrottrahmen evtl. viel weicheres Rohrmaterial hat. Dünnwandige, feste Stahlrohre sind ziemlich ekelhaft zu bearbeiten. Eine Bimetallochsäge, wie oben erwähnt, tut sich da schwer, von der weiten Zahnung mal abgesehen.
Was ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann, ist die bleibende Verbindeung zwischen Sitz- und Unterrohr. Soll da ein Stück der Tretlagermuffe verbleiben? Das sieht bestimmt toll aus...
Übrigens wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit der Flex, da hast Du sehr schnell zu hohe Temperaturen erreicht. Ich würde da eher mit Säge und Feile arbeiten....

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## Martin M (28. November 2004)

Schönen Dank für eure Skepsis   

da kann ich z.Zt. auch mit garnichts kontern.
Ich werd es mal wagen, und euch das Ergebnis mitteilen.
Auch bei Misserfolg, versprochen.
Kann allerdings noch eine Weile dauern, das Projekt ist eher in der mittelfristigen Planung. 

Und wenn es in die Hose geht, kann ich mit dem EBB immer noch einen neuen Rahmen aufbauen. Der finanz. Verlust bleibt dabei sehr gering, und an Erfahrung bin ich dann auch reicher.


----------



## biker-dirk (29. November 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo biker-dirk,
> 
> titan ist ein bisschen heikel in der verarbeitung, ich denke es macht sinn zuerst mal nen rahmen aus stahl zu schweissen, auch damit du dir bei der geometrie sicher bist.
> ansonsten ist da natürlich der astronomische preis fürs rohrmaterial, zumindest wenn du kein grade 3 oder so verarbeiten möchtest sondern das im fahrradbereich übliche ti3al2,5v, da kostet das material dann schnell mal 1000öre.
> ...


Hallo brockenhammer!

Danke, für Deine schnelle Antwort, war einige Tage nicht anwesend! Und konnte so nicht antworten! Ja Dein Tipp erst einmal einen Rahmen in Stahl 
zuschweißen werde ich annehmen! Rohre und so bekomme ich ja bei Reset.
Aber kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben wo ich die passenden Schweißstäbe 
bekomme. Denn ich denke, wir wohnen in der Nähe. 
Titan bekomme ich kompl. für ca. 600  aus den USA. Bei Rewel werde ich jetzt einmal anfragen.

Danke!!! bike-dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (29. November 2004)

hallo biker-dirk,
an zusatz brauchst du crmo1, werkstoffkennziffer 1.7339 
ich schweisse entweder mit 1mm oder 1,2mm stärke, letzteres gibts nur von der rolle zum mig/mag schweissen. mit 1,6 solltest du auch klarkommen, je nachdem was du für vorlieben beim schweissen hast, einen pulser nutzt....
frag mal entweder bei wuelfken in hamburg, oder alternativ (viel näher, und rücken auch kleinere mengen raus) bei wenk schweisstechnik, müssten beide mit 1mm dienen können, ist ansonsten nicht immer einfach zu bekommen.
sieh zu, dass du nicht mit zu dünnen rohren anfängst, ich würde anfangs nicht unter 0,8 gehen, zona (0,7) geht auch noch.

viel erfolg!

PS: ich weiss nicht wo du wohnst!?


----------



## Martin M (30. November 2004)

- Kettenstrebenlänge bei EBB-Rahmen - 

An die Spezis resp. Besitzer von EBB-Rahmen:
Welche Position des Excenters nehmt ihr denn, wenn ihr die Kettenstreben-/Sitzrohrlänge festlegt? Ganz nach hinten, Mitte (oben oder unten, evtl. wichtig fürs Sitzrohr)?

Ich tendiere eher dazu, einfach die Hülse an die selbe Stelle zu setzen, wie die normale Innenlagerhülse. So hat man etwa 1,2cm Vor-Zurück, hoch-runter.
Die goldene Lösung wird es dabei nicht geben, oder?


----------



## hügelflitzer (30. November 2004)

Hi Martin, 

ich habe die Hülse bei meinem Rahmen wie eine normale eingesetzt, also 
genau so mittig wie eine normale Tretlagerhülse. Beim Einstellen versuche ich den Excenter so zu drehen, daß er möglichst weit unten ist - wegen dem Schwerpunkt   
Das fährt sich auch gut so. Kann nach der ersten Ausfahrt am Wochenende (noch ohne Lack) bis jetzt keine unangenehmen Abweichungen zur Geometrie 
des Rades feststellen, von dem ich die Maße kopiert habe... 


Hi Brockenhammer, 

Biker-Dirk ist auch so ein alter Wolfsburger..... 


Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (30. November 2004)

moin hügelflitzer, 

wieso "auch ein alter wolfsburger"? das bin ich nicht. weiss nicht warum er meint wir würden nahe beieinander wohnen. freiburg ist nicht in der nähe von wolfsburg, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

ich würds gehäuse fürs ebb so einbauen, dass die geometrie von dessen mitte berechnet/gezeichnet ist. 
ach ja, was mir noch einfällt zu deinem vorhaben martin.
wenn deine kettenstreben bei dem umzubauenden rahmen sehr weit außen am bbs festgebrägelt sind, dann kriegst du evtl probleme mit dem ebb, weil sie durch dessen größeren durchmesser zwangsläufig noch weiter nach außen kommen (zumindest bei gleicher reifenfreiheit und hinterbaulänge).

gruß


----------



## biker-dirk (1. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo biker-dirk,
> an zusatz brauchst du crmo1, werkstoffkennziffer 1.7339
> ich schweisse entweder mit 1mm oder 1,2mm stärke, letzteres gibts nur von der rolle zum mig/mag schweissen. mit 1,6 solltest du auch klarkommen, je nachdem was du für vorlieben beim schweissen hast, einen pulser nutzt....
> frag mal entweder bei wuelfken in hamburg, oder alternativ (viel näher, und rücken auch kleinere mengen raus) bei wenk schweisstechnik, müssten beide mit 1mm dienen können, ist ansonsten nicht immer einfach zu bekommen.
> ...



Hallo Brockenhammer!

Danke für Deine schnellen Infos! Ich wohne im Raum Wolfsburg. Wollte mit Thron-Rohren anfangen... und ich bevorzuge eher dünnen Schweißdraht.

Danke!  biker-dirk


----------



## hügelflitzer (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Brockenhammer, 

daß war dann wohl ein Mißerständnis....... aber bei dem User-Namen..... 
Sind wir irgendwie auf die falsche Spur gekommen. 
Kleine Hilfe: Der Brocken, ein Hügel gleich bei uns umme Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (1. Dezember 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> ich habe die Hülse bei meinem Rahmen wie eine normale eingesetzt, also
> genau so mittig wie eine normale Tretlagerhülse. Beim Einstellen versuche ich den Excenter so zu drehen, daß er möglichst weit unten ist - wegen dem Schwerpunkt
> ...


Sag mal, die Kettenstrebenlänge ...
Hast Du die von deiner Übersetzung ausgehend gewählt? 
Damit Du mit z.B. 32/16 die Welle erst nach hinten stellst bei neuer Kette, dann mit zunehmendem Verschleiß keine Glieder rausnehmen musst? 
Das kann man ja schön mit fixmeup ausbaldovern, so ein Excenter mit 14mm Verstellbereich bietet da viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## brockenhammer (1. Dezember 2004)

hallo, nun nochmal zur klärung.

den brocken kenne ich sogar, bin gebürtiger göttinger. aber der username hat eher was mit der familiengeschichte zu tun.
ist aber nix fürn fahrradforum, schätze ich, deshalb nur noch dies:

thron ist ne gute wahl, gut zu verarbeiten und verzeiht einiges.
wenn du, biker-dirk gern dünnen zusatz  nutzt, dann nimm einfach 1mm. da muss man manchmal ordentlich schieben, aber geht gut.

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi Martin, 

die Kettenstrebenlänge habe ich nicht nach der Übersetzung gewählt.
Ich habe die Länge 1:1 von meinem anderen Radl abgenommen (Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte HR-Achse). Mit dem Excenter kann man dann eigentlich die Länge ganz gut einstellen. 

Normalerweise habe ich so um die drei Ritzel zum wechseln. 14, 15, 16 und 17 Zähne für mein 32er Kettenblatt. Das kann der Excenter ohne Probleme ausgleichen, da geht es nur um ein paar Grad Verstellung. 
Wenn die Kette lang wird, kann man sicherlich auch mal ein Glied rausnehmen. 
Ich denke, daß man mit dem Excenter immer eine vernünftige Position finden kann. Kein Problem also.

Momentan experimentiere ich aber auch mit einem 42er Blatt und entsprechenden Ritzeln fürs Hi-Rad. Da muß ich dann wohl oder übel die Kettenlänge ändern...


----------



## mancycle (2. Dezember 2004)

Losbrutzelwillund dann:

Ich hätt da noch ne Frage: Was nehmt Ihr denn für Flussmittel, und wichtiger, woher? Ich krieg hier alles, Lötstäbe, Gas, Rohre, aber Flussmittel bis jetzt nicht   

Danke schon mal, bis dann

Michi


----------



## Martin M (2. Dezember 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn die Kette lang wird, kann man sicherlich auch mal ein Glied rausnehmen.
> Ich denke, daß man mit dem Excenter immer eine vernünftige Position finden kann. Kein Problem also.
> ...


Klar. Der Excenter hat einen Verstellbereich von ca. 14mm, haben meine Rohloff-Ausfallenden auch. Ein Kettengliederpaar misst 1/2", ca. 12.7mm. Mit diesem Verstellbereich kommt man eigentlich immer klar.

Wenn man aber eine bestimmte Übersetzung bevorzugt, z.B. 32/16, oder 36/18, oder etwas anderes, kann man die Kettenstrebenlänge schon so wählen, dass man mit neuer Kette einen ausreichend großen Verstellbereich hat, ohne die Kette kürzen zu müssen.


----------



## hügelflitzer (4. Dezember 2004)

mancycle schrieb:
			
		

> Losbrutzelwillund dann:
> 
> Ich hätt da noch ne Frage: Was nehmt Ihr denn für Flussmittel, und wichtiger, woher? Ich krieg hier alles, Lötstäbe, Gas, Rohre, aber Flussmittel bis jetzt nicht
> 
> ...




Hi Michi, 

ich empfehle DIr da einen speziellen Laden für Schweißzubehör oder so.
Manchmal wird man auch im Maschinen oder Werkzeugfachhhandel fündig (wenn sie Schweißzubehör führen). Am besten mal in die gelben Seiten kucken. Einen Laden dieser Art, gibt es eigenlich in jeder Stadt. Die Leute da kennen sich in der Regel auch gut aus. 

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-dirk (7. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, nun nochmal zur klärung.
> 
> den brocken kenne ich sogar, bin gebürtiger göttinger. aber der username hat eher was mit der familiengeschichte zu tun.
> ist aber nix fürn fahrradforum, schätze ich, deshalb nur noch dies:
> ...




hallo brockenhammer!

wie immer danke für deine antworten! möchte mich noch einmal entschuldigen,
dass ich wohl etwas in deinen usernamen hinein interpretiert habe...
nur zur info, habe von rewel eine liste mit verfügbaren rohren bekommen!
sie werden auch einzeln verkauft, preise nach längenangabe.

grüsse biker-dirk


----------



## mancycle (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi Hügelflitzer,

Stadt? Wasn das?      Pampa, Rand der Scheibe, wir sind hier nicht am Ar$$$ der Welt aber man kann Ihn deutlich sehen! 

Natürlich hast Du recht, gelbe Seiten, nicht nachgedacht, er hätte mal lieber jemanden fragensollen...

Danke, bis dann

Michi


----------



## hügelflitzer (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi mancycle, 

konnte ja nicht wissen, daß Du eigentlich schon in Österreich wohnst....   
Aber Kempten ist ja nicht so weit weg. Da dürfte es so einen Laden schon geben. Auch Bergbauern müssen mal was schweißen.....

Wie ist übrigens die aktuelle Schneelage im Allgäu? Geht Schifahren schon? 
Wie ist die Prognose für Weihnachten? Bin zu der Zeit mal wieder da. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## mancycle (7. Dezember 2004)

Österreich: Jetzt nicht mehr. Bis Sept.04 ca.500m, jetzt ca.5km.

Schneelage: 0  Schifahren: Solange ich ein Fahrrad hab ...

Aussichten für Weinachten und nähere Umgebung: Ich sehe, äh, grün.

Aber wenn Du hier in der Nähe bist, meld Dich mal vorher, langsam wird unsere Wohnung auch wieder begehbar. Und wir ham zwei gemütliche Sofa's zum pennen, Eisenfahrer-getestet.

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## nimmersatt (7. Dezember 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi mancycle,
> 
> konnte ja nicht wissen, daß Du eigentlich schon in Österreich wohnst....
> Aber Kempten ist ja nicht so weit weg. Da dürfte es so einen Laden schon geben. Auch Bergbauern müssen mal was schweißen.....
> ...



sorry für  OT - Ski ist undankbar, Rad ist etwas besser - ansonsten les ich hier gerne mit, mangels Resourcen beteilig ich mich weiterhin aber nur passiv


----------



## mancycle (8. Dezember 2004)

@nimmersatt: Passiv? Martin,das gilt aber garantiert nicht für den 25.06.05! Pflichttermin!

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## brockenhammer (10. Dezember 2004)

hallo miteinander,
nun hab ich mich auch mal drangemacht und mit dem basteln eines singlespeeders begonnen. kann ja schlecht immer meinen senf dazugeben und selber nicht aktiv werden.
klassisch gelötet das ganze weil wohl stylischer, obwohl ich ja lieber schweisse (ist halt nicht so viel arbeit), aber was tut man nicht alles. 
mit normalen horizontalen ausfallenden, disc brauch ich nicht. wenn schon aufs wesentliche reduziert, dann tuts doch auch ne avid sd7.
ich hab bewusst nicht leichtbau betrieben, denn das ding soll ja ne weile wiegetritt aushalten. deshalb wird sich vorraussichtlich ein gewicht mit pulver um 1900g ergeben.

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Brockenhammer, 

sieht ja mal wieder interessant aus. 
Vor allem die Rahmenlehre. Selber gebaut? Aus Item Profilen? 
Stell doch mal größere Bilder ein.


----------



## brockenhammer (13. Dezember 2004)

hallo hügelflitzer,

lehre ist selbstgemacht, allerdings schon vor ner weile und inzwischen würde ich ein paar dinge anders machen (aber ist ja auch bei jedem rahmen so, kaum ist man fertig hat man schon wieder verbesserungsideen).
naja, größere bilder bringe ich nicht rein, dann beschwert sich der komposter immer, dass es zu groß ist. aber bin was die computerei angeht wohl auch eher nicht so ne kapazität.
grundsätzlich müsste der aufbau aber recht gut zu erkennen sein. wichtigste eckpunkte sind: tretlageraufnahme verstelle ich in der höhe, nicht die achsen. klemmung der rohre über konen. bbs aufnahme mit alten konuslagerschalen. wie gesagt, den rest kannst du sehen. 
man kann mit dem ding arbeiten und die ergebnisse stimmen, aber irgendwann bau ich was neues, nachdem ich nen rohrausschleifer und nen richttisch gebaut habe. schließlich wollte ich noch was bauen, um den sattelstützenklemmschlitz schnell mit ner flex hinzubekommen und nicht immer umständlich die vertikalfräse bemühen zu müssen. außerdem sind die scheibenfräser ziemlich teuer, dass muss anders gehen. braucht halt alles zeit.
ach ja wenn dich lehren interessieren, dann guck mal nach der sputnik, henry james, anvil, framestar und auf der seite von der monfrey. da gibts viel anregungen.


gruß


----------



## Edelziege (14. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hügelflitzer,
> 
> lehre ist selbstgemacht, allerdings schon vor ner weile und inzwischen würde ich ein paar dinge anders machen (aber ist ja auch bei jedem rahmen so, kaum ist man fertig hat man schon wieder verbesserungsideen).
> naja, größere bilder bringe ich nicht rein, dann beschwert sich der komposter immer, dass es zu groß ist. aber bin was die computerei angeht wohl auch eher nicht so ne kapazität.
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
das mit den Verbesserungsideen kenne ich ganz gut 
Aber: Was ist ein Rohrausschleifer? Habe ich da was verpaßt?
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brockenhammer (14. Dezember 2004)

moin edelziege, 

mit nem rohrausschleifer kann man rohre auf gehrung schleifen. ein schleifband läuft über ne umlenkrolle, die den durch messer des rohres hat, an den ein rohr angepasst werden soll. mit nem support, kreuztisch oder ähnlichem fährt man dann das anzupassende rohr in dem entsprechenden winkel dagegen. 
gibts teuer von z.b. grit (www.grit.dk) zu kaufen und wird wohl primär bei metallbauern für edelstahlgeländer und so zeugs verwendet.
ein freund hat sich mal nen aufbau für seine drehbank gebaut, allerdings ist das mit dem schleifstaub alles andere als gut für die führungen, weshalb man sowas besser unterlässt.

dann lieber ne standbohrmaschine vergewaltigen oder gleich neu konstruieren.
anbei bilder einer amerikanischen selbstbaulösung, sowie einer recht einfachen maschine die man kaufen kann.

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Brockenhammer, 

ich habe Dir als "private Nachricht" mal die Anleitung zum Hochladen 
der Bilder geschickt. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## Edelziege (14. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> moin edelziege,
> 
> mit nem rohrausschleifer kann man rohre auf gehrung schleifen. ein schleifband läuft über ne umlenkrolle, die den durch messer des rohres hat, an den ein rohr angepasst werden soll. mit nem support, kreuztisch oder ähnlichem fährt man dann das anzupassende rohr in dem entsprechenden winkel dagegen.
> gibts teuer von z.b. grit (www.grit.dk) zu kaufen und wird wohl primär bei metallbauern für edelstahlgeländer und so zeugs verwendet.
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
jetzt sehe ich klarer .
Ich mache das auch auf einer Drehbank, allerdings mit Spindelwerkzeugen. Die kommen mit Spänen und ohne Schleifstaub aus...
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## brockenhammer (14. Dezember 2004)

danke hügelflitzer für die anleitung, ich seh zu, dass ich sie das nächste mal umgesetzt bekomme.

zur drehbank: hab ich auch anfangs gemacht, einfach ne lade für rohrklemmbacken auf den support und dann mit der lochsäge im futter durch.
geht super. 
derzeit arbeite ich mit fräsmaschinen, das ist dann nochmals ein bisschen komfortabler und ich kann sitzstreben und kettenstreben sehr bequem jeweils als paar fräsen. 
aber die sache mit dem schleifen ist auch reizvoll. wenn ich bloß die zeit hätte mal einen monat nur zu bauen, dann würde ich noch ein paar projekte was maschinen, lehren und andere hilfsmittel angeht verwirklichen. 

mit was für ner aufspannvorrichtung/lehre arbeitest du denn edelziege, und schweisst du oder lötest du?
wenn du schweisst, formierst du?
das werde ich nämlich demnächst auch mal machen denke ich. halte ich bei den großen rohrdurchmessern und dünnen wandstärken für ne feine sache.

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (15. Dezember 2004)

Moin, 

das mit der Lochsäge funktioniert? In der Richtung habe ich auch schon Versuche gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg.....Das kann aber an meiner Ständerbohrmaschine liegen. Wahrscheinlich war der Aufbau einfach nicht steif genug. Obwohl das Rohr in einem schweren Maschinenschraubstock gespannt und mit dem Arbeitstisch der Maschine verschraubt war, hat sich die Lochsäge immer eingehakt. Auch fand ich den Rundlauf der Lochsägen und die grobe Verzahnung nicht so optimal. 
Wäre aber schon klasse, wenn man die Rohrstöße mit einfachen Mitteln maschinell bearbeiten könnte.

Gruß aus WOB 

Dirk


----------



## smog (15. Dezember 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das mit der Lochsäge funktioniert? In der Richtung habe ich auch schon Versuche gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg.....Das kann aber an meiner Ständerbohrmaschine liegen. Wahrscheinlich war der Aufbau einfach nicht steif genug. Obwohl das Rohr in einem schweren Maschinenschraubstock gespannt und mit dem Arbeitstisch der Maschine verschraubt war, hat sich die Lochsäge immer eingehakt. Auch fand ich den Rundlauf der Lochsägen und die grobe Verzahnung nicht so optimal.
> Wäre aber schon klasse, wenn man die Rohrstöße mit einfachen Mitteln maschinell bearbeiten könnte.
> ...



hallo zusammen

die lochsägen sind halt recht günstig, und in den meisten gängigen durchmessern erhältlich.
klar, bei dünnwandigen stahlrohren ist es von vorteil, wenn man an einer massiven fräsmaschine arbeiten kann und die rohre ausreichend fixiert sind.
wenn es dann immer noch zu fest rumpelt,kann man das rohr auch mit einem holzzapfen o.ä. zu stopfen.


die empfohlenen drehzahlen von den lochsägenherstellern sind m.m.n. zu niedrig, ca.30% schneller, dann passts. (so nach gefühl..)

gruss
smog


----------



## brockenhammer (15. Dezember 2004)

hallo hügelflitzer,

hss bimetall lochsägen funzen einwandfrei, allerdings muss die ganze aufspannung möglichst steif sein. außerdem bietet es sich an sägen mit 10 zähnen pro zoll zu verwenden und nicht die weitverbreiteten mit 4-6 zähnen (varioverzahnung).
bei deda eom mit 44mm durchmesser und 0,4mm wandstärke wirds dann natürlich kritisch, da muss man das rohr stabilisieren. aber an normalen rohren alles kein problem und die sägen halten auch erstaunlich lange (bei normalem crmo auch mal 100 schnitte).
in den usa arbeiten manche mit ständbohrmaschinen und sogenannten tube notcher . weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll, käme auf versuche an, die dinger sind recht billig zu haben.
gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zussammen, 
jetzt ist es enlic soweit - habe schon selbst fast nicht mehr daran geglaubt. 
Gestern gegen 23.00 Uhr habe ich die letzten Schrauben festgezogen.... O.k. es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten - die Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr kommen noch weg (hatte keine mehr, die zu den extra angebrachten Anlötteilen passen) und die Eigenbaugabel muß nach dem Lakieren noch etwas nachgearbeitet werden. Aber es fährt....


----------



## Edelziege (16. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> danke hügelflitzer für die anleitung, ich seh zu, dass ich sie das nächste mal umgesetzt bekomme.
> 
> zur drehbank: hab ich auch anfangs gemacht, einfach ne lade für rohrklemmbacken auf den support und dann mit der lochsäge im futter durch.
> geht super.
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
wem sagst Du das mit der Zeit... Die ist bei mir auch immer zu knapp...
Mit einer Lochsäge habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, ich arbeite wie gesagt mit Spindelwerkzeugen, wie sie auch auf Fräsen benutzt werden, um große Bohrungen herzustellen. Dabei ist der Durchmesser einstellbar, was super präzise Gehrungen ergibt. Es dauert halt etwas länger. Aber vielleicht sollte ich doch mal eine Lochsäge ausprobieren, wenigstens zum Vorschneiden. Den letzten mm kann ich dann ja immer noch spindeln...
Ich habe eine selbstgebaute Lehre aus Maschinenbauprofilen, die ich allerdings gerade mal wieder überarbeite. Es fallen einem halt doch noch immer wieder Verbesserungen ein.
Die Hinterbaustreben fräse ich im Moment einzeln. Allerdings habe ich auch seit 1995 kein Hardtail mehr gebaut, so daß die klassische Verbindung der Sitzstreben mit dem Sitzrohr nicht mehr auftaucht.
Am Anfang habe ich gelötet, seit ein paar Jahren wird vorwiegend geschweißt, bei Aluminium sowiso. Es ist halt eine Geschmacksfrage, aber Schweißen ist meiner Ansicht nach das technisch bessere Verfahren. Seit einem Jahr formiere ich dabei auch. Ob es nötig ist, ist strittig. Der Aufwand ist aber nicht so riesig. Bisher habe ich aber bei Stahl Rohrdurchmesser von maximal 38mm verarbeitet. Größer macht meiner Ansicht nach technisch wenig Sinn, wom optischen mal abgesehen. Dann kann man besser Aluminium verwenden.
Wie ist es beim Schleifen mit den Temperaturen? Muß man sehr vorsichtig sein?
Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (16. Dezember 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zussammen,
> jetzt ist es enlic soweit - habe schon selbst fast nicht mehr daran geglaubt.
> Gestern gegen 23.00 Uhr habe ich die letzten Schrauben festgezogen.... O.k. es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten - die Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr kommen noch weg (hatte keine mehr, die zu den extra angebrachten Anlötteilen passen) und die Eigenbaugabel muß nach dem Lakieren noch etwas nachgearbeitet werden. Aber es fährt....



Uh ,sehr schön!

Aber noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Anlötteilen für die Züge: Ich wollte mir auch solche an mein Strøhmfeld braten. Der Flori Wiessmann hat mir dann aber davon abgeraten, weil da gerne Wasser drunter bleibt ind dem Loch für den Kabelbinder. Und weil eine Beschichtung bekanntlich nie ganz wasserdicht ist und sie in solchen Löchern auch nicht so richtig dick ist, hatte er da wohl in der Vergangenheit schon mal Rostprobleme und ist zu anderen Teilen übergegangen.
Die hab' ich dann auch verwendet. Finde leider gerade keine Bild, aber man muss im Grunde die Leitung/den Zug quer zum Rahmenrohr stellen, um ihn einzuhängen. Dann wird er an einem Ende von links und am anderen Ende von recht gehalten. Öhhm, versteht's einer?

Würde mich auf alle Fälle einfach mal interessieren, ob das echt problematisch ist. Halt uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden..

gruß
reiner


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi Reiner, 

mit den Zugbefestigungen (Rostproblem) hört sich irgendwie schon logisch an.
Habe auch so meine Probleme mit den Dingern. Beim Auflöten an zwei Teilen nicht so ganz genau aufgepaßt und schwups war der Raum für den Kabelbinder fast mit Lot zu .... Resultat mehrere Stunden Spaß im Keller mit einer Schlüsselfeile. Hab mir fast die Finger abgebrochen. 
Werde warcheinlich beim nächsten Mal wieder auf die bewährte Lösung zurückgreifen: Durchführung gebastelt aus kleinen Stücken eines Messingröhrchens. 
Die lassen sich gut auflöten und sind korrosionssicher.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Dezember 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Finde leider gerade keine Bild, aber man muss im Grunde die Leitung/den Zug quer zum Rahmenrohr stellen, um ihn einzuhängen. Dann wird er an einem Ende von links und am anderen Ende von recht gehalten. Öhhm, versteht's einer?



jepp. gibts auch bei pulcro:


----------



## brockenhammer (16. Dezember 2004)

hallo edelziege,

ich weiss, dass bei den seminaren von dietmar hertel die rohre mit einem rohrausschleifer geschliffen werden, scheint also keine thermischen probleme zu geben. ist aber ne ziemliche sauerei mit dem staub. aber das bekommt man ja in den griff.
wie gesagt, die lochsägen funzen super. gibt sie halt nicht immer in abständen von 1mm. ich nehm dann die nächstkleinere, die eiern ja doch immer, und schleife den rest auf. 

38mm ist ein gutes maß wie ich finde, aber für ganz große oder dicke darfs auch mal mehr sein. nervt halt wegen der steuerrohre, da müssen dann immer 38- 40mm her, damits nicht blöd aussieht und man so viel zulöten, oder noch nerviger, zuschweissen muss.

warum machst du denn sowohl stahl als auch alu? und hast du nen ofen zum wärmebehandeln, oder lagerst du die entsprechenden legierungen (7005 oder so) kalt aus?

gruß


----------



## Edelziege (17. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo edelziege,
> 
> ich weiss, dass bei den seminaren von dietmar hertel die rohre mit einem rohrausschleifer geschliffen werden, scheint also keine thermischen probleme zu geben. ist aber ne ziemliche sauerei mit dem staub. aber das bekommt man ja in den griff.
> wie gesagt, die lochsägen funzen super. gibt sie halt nicht immer in abständen von 1mm. ich nehm dann die nächstkleinere, die eiern ja doch immer, und schleife den rest auf.
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
ich werde das mit den Lochsägen mal ausprobieren, das hört sich interessant an. In der Drehmaschine kann man damit ja dann sehr einfach vorschneiden und dann mit meinen üblichen Werkzeugen fein drübergehen.
Warum sollte man nicht Stahl UND Alu machen? Beide Materialien haben ihre Vorzüge. Gerade bei gefederten Rahmen landet man schnell bei Aluminium, wobei man auch aus Stahl schöne gefederte Rahmen bauen kann. Aber die haben dann eher geringen Federweg. Auch Kombinationen von Stahl und Alu finde ich teilweise interessant. Bei Stahl schlagen halt die Kleinteile sofort ins Gewicht, siehe Tretlagerhülse für ein Excentertretlager.
Natürlich ist Alu mittlerweile das Brot- und Buttermaterial geworden, deshalb ist Stahl heute wieder etwas Besonderes. Und die Optik ist halt auch eine völlig andere. Aber mir gefällt beides, ich habe halt auch noch Erfahrungen aus einer Zeit, in der Aluminium noch etwas besonderes war. Mein erstes Mountainklein hatte noch eine XT mit 6Gängen . Und damals war ich ziemlich froh, das schwere Longus Competition Pro Stahlroß loszuwerden... Heute hätte ich natürlich beide gerne wieder .
Bisher lasse ich das 7000er Alu warm auslagern. Ein Ofen ist aber geplant. Es ist nur gar nicht so einfach, was passendes zu finden, in den dann auch Rahmen passen. Hast Du da einen Tip für die Klasse bis 200°C? 6000er Alu habe ich bisher nur mal für Hinterbauten verwendet, da habe ich Zugriff auf einen Ofen, mit dem ich auch Lösungsglühen kann. Das war aber Mitte der 90er Jahre, da hat man noch nicht so problemlos die 7000er Sachen bekommen.
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## brockenhammer (25. Dezember 2004)

hallo miteinander und schöne weihnachten

edelziege, wo du sonen ofen bekommst weiss ich nicht. aber vielleicht wirft ein anderer rahmenbauer, der einen hat, z.b. nicolai nen rahmen von dir gleich mit in seinen, wenn du lieb fragst und gleich noch bei ihm pulvern lässt.

stahl und alu kann man schon machen, gibt ja auch einige beispiele wie agresti oder so. 
warum meinst du, man könnte stahlfullys nur mit wenig federweg bauen? 

brooklynmachineworks macht ja beispielsweise sehr fiese gerätschaften mit ordentlich federweg. und auch flori wiesmann kommt ja aus dem downhillbereich und hat schon früh ordentlich federweg realisiert.
aber ich gebe schon zu, dass "stahlbau" bei fullys höchst aufwändig ist, meine meinung nach der einzige triftige grund für die verwendung von alu. wo man da mit sehr geringem aufwand die teile fräsen kann, muss hier geläsert, gekantet und geschweisst werden, wenns gewicht nicht außer acht gelassen wird. das kostet halt zeit und geld.

schöne grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BEAVER (25. Dezember 2004)

Gibts eigentlich schon was neues zur CD?


----------



## mancycle (25. Dezember 2004)

Schöne Weinachtstage, Jungs! Lasst es Euch gut gehen.

Ausser natürlich Herr Hügelflitzer - der muß an der CD arbeiten    

A guts neis

Michi


----------



## Edelziege (26. Dezember 2004)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo miteinander und schöne weihnachten
> 
> edelziege, wo du sonen ofen bekommst weiss ich nicht. aber vielleicht wirft ein anderer rahmenbauer, der einen hat, z.b. nicolai nen rahmen von dir gleich mit in seinen, wenn du lieb fragst und gleich noch bei ihm pulvern lässt.
> 
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
die Wärmebehandlung machen zu lassen, ist nicht so ein Problem. Aber irgendwann hätte ich gerne einen eigenen Ofen. Aber was passendes findet man halt nicht auf der Straße...
Natürlich kann man auch Stahlrahmen mit viel Federweg bauen, aber meiner Meinung nach macht das wenig Sinn. Der von Dir angesprochene Aufwand ist das Eine, das Andere ist irgendwann die Optik. Irgendwie paßt ein dünnes Rohr für mich nicht zu viel Federweg, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Mein erster gefederter Rahmen hatte 1992 70mm Federweg, bei diesem Federweg blieb es dann auch bis 1995, da waren es dann vorne wie hinten 75mm. 1996 waren es dann aber 115mm vorne (Moto120 Gabel) und 140mm hinten, da paßte dann einfach ein Alurahmen besser. Das war dann aber auch ein Viergelenker, was das Bauen aus Stahl nochmal komplizierter macht. Das waren aber alles keine Downhill-Rahmen, auch wenn es damals das Wort "Freeride" noch nicht gab. 
Vor allem bei Teilen, die irgendwie auf Knickung oder sonstwie komplexer beansprucht werden, stößt man mit Stahl bald an Grenzen. Das trifft ja auf viele Kleinteile zu, die aus Aluminium fast dieselbe Stärke haben dürfen bzw. nur den berühmten Faktor 1,44 dicker sein müssen.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag Stahl sehr gern. Aber halt nicht überall. ZB nicht bei einem Frühjahrsprojekt, einem vollgefederten Tandem. Das wird aus Aluminium...
Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## wheelie willy (29. Dezember 2004)

morje,
zu erst ma ein dickes lob an die, die sich einen rahmen selber bauen! der thread is wirklich genial, macht super viel spaß den zu lesen!! ich spiel auch die ganze zeit mit dem gedanken mir einen rahmen selber zu bauen. soll ein stahl-fully mit 150mm federweg werden. jez les ich da es ist eher problematisch ein fully aus stahl zu bauen!   ich hab ma gelesen,dass das neue downhill-bike von anne-caroline chausson ( nach dem wechsel von cd nach commencal) ein stahlrahmen bekommen sollte! wegen dem besserem potenzial als alu! wurde dann allerdings doch ein alu-rahmen wegen einer serien produktion. warum sollte es problematisch werden ein fully mit viel federweg aus stahl zu bauen?

guten rutsch ins neue jahr

wheelie willy


----------



## Edelziege (29. Dezember 2004)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> morje,
> zu erst ma ein dickes lob an die, die sich einen rahmen selber bauen! der thread is wirklich genial, macht super viel spaß den zu lesen!! ich spiel auch die ganze zeit mit dem gedanken mir einen rahmen selber zu bauen. soll ein stahl-fully mit 150mm federweg werden. jez les ich da es ist eher problematisch ein fully aus stahl zu bauen!   ich hab ma gelesen,dass das neue downhill-bike von anne-caroline chausson ( nach dem wechsel von cd nach commencal) ein stahlrahmen bekommen sollte! wegen dem besserem potenzial als alu! wurde dann allerdings doch ein alu-rahmen wegen einer serien produktion. warum sollte es problematisch werden ein fully mit viel federweg aus stahl zu bauen?
> 
> guten rutsch ins neue jahr
> ...



Moin Willy,
versteh das nicht falsch: Es ist nicht wirklich problematisch, ein Stahlfully mit längeren Federwegen zu bauen. Nur: Erstens muß man dünne Rohre in Verbindung mit viel Federweg einfach mögen, also eine reine Geschmacksfrage. Zweitens ist es eine Gewichtsfrage. Die vielen Kleinteile eines Fullys gehen bei Stahl sehr ins Gewicht. Auch mit sehr viel Aufwand bekommt man nicht alles auf ein Aluminiumgewicht herunter, nimm als Beispiel mal das Tretlagergehäuse. Der Grund liegt in der Beanspruchungsart. Wenn das in Richtung Knickung geht, hat Alu Vorteile. Das sieht man zB bei Rahmen, die von unkundigen Lenkern gegen einen Baum gefahren wurden . Bei Stahlrahmen ist sehr schnell ein Knick im Unterrohr, bei Alurahmen nicht so schnell. Dafür hat Aluminium natürlich andere Versagensfälle, die dafür bei Stahl nicht so schnell auftauchen. Es ist also immer ein Geben und Nehmen...
Wenn Dich beides nicht stört oder es sogar Dein Ziel ist, sehe ich kein Problem.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## wheelie willy (29. Dezember 2004)

Hey edelziege,
mir is schon klar das ein größere aufwand bei stahl betrieben werden muss um das gewicht zu senken. kleinvieh macht halt auch misst! rein von der optik gefallen mir die richtig dicken alurohre nicht, da find ich dir dünneren stahlrohre besser! das alurohre besser auf knickung reagieren wusste ich noch nicht aber ehrlich gasagt fahr ich auch eher selten gegen einen baum!   vielleicht liegt die besser reaktion von alu auf knickung auch nur an den größeren durchmessern der rohre. ich find der sicherheitsaspekt spricht bei einem freeride-fully für stahl. stahl bricht nicht so einfach wie alu. mit ein grund dafür das marzocchi die standrohre der z1 und so aus stahl fertig! ausserdem hat stahl eine höhere dauerschwingfestigkeit als alu. aus diesem grund sind die meisten bmx aus stahl. kannst du mir tipps geben wie man am besten ein fully baut? 

gruß willy


----------



## Edelziege (29. Dezember 2004)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey edelziege,
> mir is schon klar das ein größere aufwand bei stahl betrieben werden muss um das gewicht zu senken. kleinvieh macht halt auch misst! rein von der optik gefallen mir die richtig dicken alurohre nicht, da find ich dir dünneren stahlrohre besser! das alurohre besser auf knickung reagieren wusste ich noch nicht aber ehrlich gasagt fahr ich auch eher selten gegen einen baum!   vielleicht liegt die besser reaktion von alu auf knickung auch nur an den größeren durchmessern der rohre. ich find der sicherheitsaspekt spricht bei einem freeride-fully für stahl. stahl bricht nicht so einfach wie alu. mit ein grund dafür das marzocchi die standrohre der z1 und so aus stahl fertig! ausserdem hat stahl eine höhere dauerschwingfestigkeit als alu. aus diesem grund sind die meisten bmx aus stahl. kannst du mir tipps geben wie man am besten ein fully baut?
> 
> gruß willy



Moin Willy,
auch mit dem größten Aufwand kommst Du mit Stahl gewichtsmäßig nicht so weit. Das liegt an der Tatsache, daß Du bei Alu dieselbe Knicksicherheit erreichst, wenn Du die Wandstärke mit dem Faktor 1,44 erhöhst. Hat also das Stahlrohr 1mm Wandstärke, braucht das Alurohr nur eine Wandstärke von 1,44mm, um dieselbe Knicksicherheit zu haben. Wegen der von Dir angesprochenen Dauerschwingfestigkeit werden allerdings in der Regel die Durchmesser und Wandstärken noch weiter erhöht. Allerdings ist auch Stahl nicht immer dauerschwingfest, guck mal im Classicforum. Da tummeln sich ja so einige Risse mittlerweile.
Viele Kleinteile beim Fully haben komplexe Belastungen, bei denen Knickung eine Rolle spielt. Das ist nicht immer ganz offensichtlich, aber Achsen zB biegen sich ja auch durch, und dann hast Du plötzlich recht obskure Belastungen auf die angrenzenden Bauteile.
Ist das mit den Stahlstandrohren bei allen Z1 mittlerweile so? Ich habe nur eine Z1 von ich meine 2001, die hat aber Alustandrohre und -schaftrohr. Wobei ich Stahl für die Verwendung als Standrohre nicht schlecht finde, das hat so einige Vorteile und muß vom Gewicht her nicht viel schlechter sein.
Wie man am Besten ein Fully baut, weiß wahrscheinlich jeder ganz genau. Deshalb gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Varianten . Viele davon machen schon Sinn, wenn man sie nicht zweckentfremdet. Deshalb kann man das ideale Fully (oder auch Fahrrad überhaupt) nicht bauen.
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle mal Gedanken machen, welches Grundkonzept Du überhaupt anstrebst. Und dann einfach mal anfangen zu zeichnen... Bei konkreten Fragen kann man am Besten helfen...
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## wheelie willy (29. Dezember 2004)

Hey Edelziege,
ich glaub du hast meine frage falsch verstanden. ich wollte nicht wissen welches konzept (eingelenker, viergelenker usw.) am besten ist sondern wie man den rahmen dann fertigt! es gibt ja so problematische stellen wie die lagerstellen für den hinterbau und so wo man genau darauf achten muss das alles ganz genau passt! gibt es da irgendwelche tipps? die zeichung von dem rahmen hab ich schon gemacht. es soll ein eingelenker werden mit ner umlenkwippe a la motocross! bei den dirt jump modellen und der z150 gibt es die stahlstandrohre ob es die auch bei der z1 gibt bin ich net mehr sicher! ach so, das stahl auch irgendwann seien geist aufgibt ist mir auch bewusst, allerdings dauert es doch länger als bei alu, oder?! sollte man ein fully rahmen für die beim freeriden auftretten belastungen eher schweissen oder ist das auch problems mit löten zu schaffen?

gruß willy


----------



## Edelziege (29. Dezember 2004)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Edelziege,
> ich glaub du hast meine frage falsch verstanden. ich wollte nicht wissen welches konzept (eingelenker, viergelenker usw.) am besten ist sondern wie man den rahmen dann fertigt! es gibt ja so problematische stellen wie die lagerstellen für den hinterbau und so wo man genau darauf achten muss das alles ganz genau passt! gibt es da irgendwelche tipps? die zeichung von dem rahmen hab ich schon gemacht. es soll ein eingelenker werden mit ner umlenkwippe a la motocross! bei den dirt jump modellen und der z150 gibt es die stahlstandrohre ob es die auch bei der z1 gibt bin ich net mehr sicher! ach so, das stahl auch irgendwann seien geist aufgibt ist mir auch bewusst, allerdings dauert es doch länger als bei alu, oder?! sollte man ein fully rahmen für die beim freeriden auftretten belastungen eher schweissen oder ist das auch problems mit löten zu schaffen?
> 
> gruß willy



Moin Willy,
was wann den Geist aufgibt, liegt eher an der Konstruktion als am Material. Ein schwerer Alurahmen wird durchaus länger halten als ein sehr leichter Stahlrahmen.
Du kannst Löten oder Schweißen, da sehe ich keine generellen Probleme. Aber Du wirst Dir verschiedene Vorrichtungen/Lehren bauen müssen, damit eben alles genau paßt. Auch die Lagerungen mußt Du Dir halt überlegen, da gibt es zig verschiedene Varianten, die dann aber zum Rest des Rahmens passen müssen.
Wofür brauchst Du die Umlenkwippe, wenn Du einen Eingelenker bauen willst?
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## wheelie willy (29. Dezember 2004)

Moin edelziege,
mit der umlenkwippe versuch ich die querkräfte die bei verpatzen sprüngen auftreten vom dämpfer fern zu halten. die umlenkwippe soll auch als federwegs verstellung dienen. außerdem kann ich durch die umlenkwippe den schwerpunkt des bikes weiter nach unten versetzen weil es jez nicht mehr auf das verhältnis von hinterbaulänge/drehpunkt und drehpunkt/dämpferaufnahme kommt sonder auf das übersetzungsverhältnis von der umlenkwippe. ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meine! das ein schwerer alurahmen mehr aushält als ein leichter stahlrahmen is logisch aber gehen wir ma von selben rohrdurchmessern aus. wie sieht es dann aus? was meinst du mit lagerung die dann zum rest passt?

der willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (29. Dezember 2004)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin edelziege,
> mit der umlenkwippe versuch ich die querkräfte die bei verpatzen sprüngen auftreten vom dämpfer fern zu halten. die umlenkwippe soll auch als federwegs verstellung dienen. außerdem kann ich durch die umlenkwippe den schwerpunkt des bikes weiter nach unten versetzen weil es jez nicht mehr auf das verhältnis von hinterbaulänge/drehpunkt und drehpunkt/dämpferaufnahme kommt sonder auf das übersetzungsverhältnis von der umlenkwippe. ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meine! das ein schwerer alurahmen mehr aushält als ein leichter stahlrahmen is logisch aber gehen wir ma von selben rohrdurchmessern aus. wie sieht es dann aus? was meinst du mit lagerung die dann zum rest passt?
> 
> der willy



Moin Willy,
zum Rohrdurchmesser kommt ja noch die Wandstärke, wenn Du mir die nicht diktierst, kann ich immer noch einen Alurahmen bauen, der länger hält.  Von der Wahl der Alu- und Stahlsorten mal abgesehen. Aber Spaß beiseite, ich wollte nur deutlich machen, daß man eben nicht einfach sagen kann, Das oder Dies Material ist besser und haltbarer. In erster Linie kommt es auf die Konstruktion an....
Das mit der Umlenkwippe ist mit den Argumenten vernünftig, allerdings handelst Du Dir natürlich ein zusätzliches Gelenk ein, das in der Regel in der Nähe der Ausfaller plaziert wird. Ein solches Gelenk ist zB der nächste Schritt der Überlegungen: Soll es ein Gleitlager oder Kugellager sein? Wie will ich es konstruieren? Und hier kommt dann das "zum Rest passen" zum Tragen: Bei einem Kugellager kann ich bei einem Alurahmen zB einfach ein dickes Blech nehmen, in dessen entsprechende Bohrung das Lager dann einfach eingepreßt wird. Bei Stahl geht das nicht, weil man dann wahnsinnig überdimensionierte Blechteile hätte. Also muß eine andere Lösung her... So mußt Du Dich dann Punkt für Punkt durcharbeiten.
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## wheelie willy (30. Dezember 2004)

Hey Edelziege,
alles klar, lassen wir das dem thema "welcher werkstoff ist besser?". die umlenkwippe hat kein gelenk an den ausfallenden. da hab ich glaub ich was falsch erklärt oder du falsch verstanden. guk ma auf dieser seite. http://www.igorion.com/_suspension/ da hab ich den hintebau ma vom prinzip gezeichnet. das bike heißt "waldfee"! schöner name,oder?! jez hab ich ma ne frage zu rahmenlehren. ich hab mir gedacht eine lehre zu bauen, auf der man erst den hauptrahmen löten/schweissen kann und dann die lehre auf ne cnc-maschine spannen kann um dann die lagersitze, die dämpferaufnahme und das tretlager zu bearbeiten. könnte man das so machen oder gibt es da irgendwelche probleme? vielleicht die spannungen die beim schweissen entstehen?

mfg willy


----------



## Coffee (30. Dezember 2004)

nochmal einen dank hier an hügelflitzer. das war der beste thread seit langem hier. für mcikh sogar der thread 2004.

grüße coffee


----------



## Edelziege (30. Dezember 2004)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Edelziege,
> alles klar, lassen wir das dem thema "welcher werkstoff ist besser?". die umlenkwippe hat kein gelenk an den ausfallenden. da hab ich glaub ich was falsch erklärt oder du falsch verstanden. guk ma auf dieser seite. http://www.igorion.com/_suspension/ da hab ich den hintebau ma vom prinzip gezeichnet. das bike heißt "waldfee"! schöner name,oder?! jez hab ich ma ne frage zu rahmenlehren. ich hab mir gedacht eine lehre zu bauen, auf der man erst den hauptrahmen löten/schweissen kann und dann die lehre auf ne cnc-maschine spannen kann um dann die lagersitze, die dämpferaufnahme und das tretlager zu bearbeiten. könnte man das so machen oder gibt es da irgendwelche probleme? vielleicht die spannungen die beim schweissen entstehen?
> 
> mfg willy



Moin Willy,
ein schöner link, den kannte ich noch nicht. Der ist bestimmt für einige hier interessant.
Der Name "Waldfee" wird dem Einsatzzweck sicherlich gerecht .
Das zusätzliche Gelenk ist bei Dir natürlich drin, aber nicht am Ausfallende, sondern an der Wippe. Das ist absolut in Ordnung. Allerdings wird diese zusätzliche kleine Zugstrebe gar nicht so einfach zu realisieren sein, weil der Platz da vor dem Reifen doch verdammt eng ist. Wenn das Rad auch schlammtauglich sein soll, sehe ich da Probleme. Guck Dir da die Platzverhältnisse nochmal an, im CAD täuscht das manchmal gewaltig. Auch liegen die ganzen links, die Kettenblätter und der Hinterbau parallel, das wird auf der 2D Zeichnung nicht deutlich. Eng wird es in jedem Fall 
Kannst Du bei der Software auch irgendwie die Progression des Hinterbaues errechnen lassen? Also ein Graph Dämpferweg über Federweg? Ich würde das nicht zu progressiv wählen, das ist nichts für große Federwege. Für ein Stahlfederbein leicht progressiv, für ein Luffederbein eher leicht degressiv. Durch die von Haus aus progressive Luftfeder wird dann das Gesamtsystem leicht progressiv. Viele Systeme sind zu progressiv ausgelegt, weil vergessen wird, daß mit dem Einfedern des Hinterbaus der Hebelarm der auf das Hinterrad wirkenden Kraft geringer wird.
Die beschriebene Vorgehensweise bei der Herstellung ist natürlich ziemlich perfekt. Allerdings wird es wahrscheinlich gar nich einfach, den Rahmen schwingungsarm zu spannen. Das Tretlager CNC nachzufräsen halte ich übrigens für unnötig, das geht mit dem üblichen Werkzeug einfacher. Mit einer guten Lehre wirst Du aber auch die Lagerstellen nicht CNC nacharbeiten müssen. Ich würde die Zeit lieber in die Lehre stecken. Obwohl man auch da mit erstaunlich wenig auskommt, wie dieser Thread zeigt. Genaues Arbeiten gleicht halt einiges aus...
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege

P.S. Jetzt fällt mir natürlich auf, daß Dein Rahmen wahrscheinlich kein Singlespeeder wird? Ich hoffe mal, das wird hier toleriert...


----------



## wheelie willy (31. Dezember 2004)

Hey Edelziege,
wat net passt wird passend gemacht! Da muss ich mir halt was gutes einfallen lassen ,dass das alles auf dem engen raum platz findet. aber die kinematik wird sowieso nach einmal überarbeitet. tja, ich vermute es wird kein singelspeeder, aber ihr seid doch alle tolerant, oder?!   Den rahmen schwingungsfrei zu spannen könnte natürlich ein problem werden, aber ich denke so wie ich das vorhab könnte das gehen. kann ich den rahmen nach dem löten/schweißen in der lehre lassen und dann bearbeiten? gibt es da keine probleme mit spannungen die beim fügen enstanden sind? ma ne andere frage bezogen auf das ausarbeiten der rohre. ist es einfacher die per hat auf gehrung zu feilen wie in dem thread beschrieben oder in der cnc zu bearbeiten?

viele grüße vom willy


----------



## Edelziege (31. Dezember 2004)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Edelziege,
> wat net passt wird passend gemacht! Da muss ich mir halt was gutes einfallen lassen ,dass das alles auf dem engen raum platz findet. aber die kinematik wird sowieso nach einmal überarbeitet. tja, ich vermute es wird kein singelspeeder, aber ihr seid doch alle tolerant, oder?!   Den rahmen schwingungsfrei zu spannen könnte natürlich ein problem werden, aber ich denke so wie ich das vorhab könnte das gehen. kann ich den rahmen nach dem löten/schweißen in der lehre lassen und dann bearbeiten? gibt es da keine probleme mit spannungen die beim fügen enstanden sind? ma ne andere frage bezogen auf das ausarbeiten der rohre. ist es einfacher die per hat auf gehrung zu feilen wie in dem thread beschrieben oder in der cnc zu bearbeiten?
> 
> viele grüße vom willy



Moin Willy,
ich bin da durchaus tolerant, was geschaltete Räder angeht. Ich habe zwar eine schönes grünes Bianchi BASS, aber noch so 15 andere Räder. Und die haben alle eine Schaltung...
Was bei Spannungen nun am günstigsten ist, ist auch eine Glaubensfrage. Die meisten arbeiten nach dem Heften nicht mehr in der Lehre. Allerdings vielfach auch, weil sich dann wesentlich besser arbeiten läßt. Ich mache es auch so.
Rohre auf Gehrung zu feilen ist schon Arbeit. Ich habe da immer einiges länger gebraucht als Hügelflitzer, obwohl ich eigentlich ein talentierter Feiler bin . Hängt aber sicherlich auch davon ab, wie penibel man ist. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich immer maschinell arbeiten. Aber mit etwas Vorsicht, gerade die dünnwandigeren Stahlrohre sind verdammt zäh und fest. Die müssen sorgfältig gespannt und vorsichtig bearbeitet werden.
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## andy2 (31. Dezember 2004)

bin zwar hier eher passivleser aber wenn sich jemand mal an was anderes wagen will, weiss nicht obs schon einer gepostet hat

http://www.bikeschool.com/emporium/index.cgi


a
d


----------



## m(A)ui (31. Dezember 2004)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar hier eher passivleser aber wenn sich jemand mal an was anderes wagen will, weiss nicht obs schon einer gepostet hat
> 
> http://www.bikeschool.com/emporium/index.cgi
> 
> ...



super andy, danke für den link! 
bei steel hab ich glaub genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe...





http://www.bikeschool.com/emporium/...nd Bridges&tc=&item_id=PG-051&id=615087971580

ich denke mit diesem ausfallene könnte ich es schaffen, die hinterbaulänge zu verkürzen...

hätte jemand interesse, da ne bestellung aufzugeben?

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## Quantic (1. Januar 2005)

@m(A)ui

Die ausfaller sehen ja chic aus, bräuchte dann nur noch jemanden, der sie mir einlötet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (1. Januar 2005)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> hätte jemand interesse, da ne bestellung aufzugeben?
> 
> gruß
> m(A)ui



Ja, aber ich habe keine Kreditkarte... Wenn jemand bestellt, wäre ich dabei, evtl. auch mit einem Satz wie auf dem Bild plus einem weiteren mit Schaltauge. Wenn also jemand bestellt, würde ich mich gerne dranhängen und das Porto wäre evtl. schon etwas günstiger für alle.


----------



## m(A)ui (2. Januar 2005)

ich wart noch ne weile auf potentielle weitere interessenten, die ihr weihnachtsgeld anlegen möchten  und dann werd ich mal die bestellung in die hand nehmen!

also einfach laut geben, was gewünscht wird!
(jemand zum einlöten muss ich mir dann auch noch suchen..)

schönes neues jahr!
   maui


----------



## hügelflitzer (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

und erst mal natürlich noch ein gutes neues Jahr! 

Bin gerade aus den Weihnachtsferien zurück und kann sagen, es gibt Neuigkeiten zum Thema CD!!!! 

Also: 
Über die Feiertage habe ich noch mal ganz schön an der Sache gearbeitet und wie es aussieht, ist es jetzt endlich fertig. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich die Anleitung im Laufe der Woche auf die Webseite 
http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de stellen
Bin da gerade noch beim Abstimmen mit unserem Seiten-Macher.....
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## hügelflitzer (4. Januar 2005)

Moin, 

die Anleitung ist jetzt online! 
Adresse http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de unter "Tipps". 

Viel Spaß beim kucken. Ich erwarte einen Eintrag ins Gästebuch auf der Seite!! 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## asco1 (4. Januar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die Anleitung ist jetzt online!
> Adresse http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de unter "Tipps".
> ...



     HAMMERGEIL!


----------



## Edelziege (4. Januar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die Anleitung ist jetzt online!
> Adresse http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de unter "Tipps".
> ...



Moin Dirk,
toll mit viel Mühe gemacht! Absolut lesenswert...
Vielen Dank von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (4. Januar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die Anleitung ist jetzt online!
> Adresse http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de unter "Tipps".
> ...




Hut ab, Dirk ! Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt !

- superinteressantes Projekt
- absolut feines Ergebnis
- klasse Anleitung

Hab mir natürlich alles gleich runtergeladen.

Hast Du noch ein paar schöne Detailfotos vom Endergebnis ? 
Dann wäre ich restlos befriedigt ! 

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## wheelie willy (4. Januar 2005)

Hey hügelflitzer,
hab mir auch direkt die anleitung heruntergeladen. EINFACH GEIL!!! Es ist schon toll mit wie wenig mitteln es möglich ist einen guten rahmen zu bauen! Hab einen großen respekt vor deiner arbeit!   Wünsch dir viel spaß mit dem neuen bike!

viele grüße vom willy


----------



## Martin M (5. Januar 2005)

ein hoch auf dirk hügelflitzer!
dreimal hoch!

super gemacht, ich werd es mir mal in ruhe durchlesen.

class 1!


----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2005)

Dank des Flash Menüs bleiben einige Interessierte inkl. mir ausgesperrt.


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Januar 2005)

hier ein DIREKTLINK für die flash verweigerer 

und hier auch der direktlink zum gaestebuch

das zeug liegt auf beepworld webspace   hoffentlich sprengt die nachfrage nach der anleitung nicht in kürze die traffic-grenze


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Januar 2005)

oh - der link aufs gästebuch tut, der auf die anleitung dagegen nicht

also hier die einzelnen kapitel

01
02 
03 
04 
05 
06 
07 
08 
09 
10 


ich glaub, es wäre echt das beste wenn irgendjemand euch hierfür webspace zur verfügung stellen könnte - sonst tut nämlich die ganze mtb-team-wb seite nicht mehr, falls die traffic grenze gesprengt wird. das geht schnell bei beepworld...

also macht mal langsam mit dem runterladen!


----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein DIREKTLINK für die flash verweigerer
> 
> und hier auch der direktlink zum gaestebuch
> 
> das zeug liegt auf beepworld webspace  hoffentlich sprengt die nachfrage nach der anleitung nicht in kürze die traffic-grenze


leider führt der direktlink nicht auf die singlespeed.htm, sondern wieder auf die index.htm. wenn ich könnte würd ich javascript mal ausschalten, aber das geht leider nicht. sagen wir's mal so, die seite ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig "konstruiert", aber der inhalt ist dafür top. 

ich hab jetzt doch noch einen vernünftigen html-link gefunden.  wenn man auf eines teammitglieder klickt, gibt es oben auch richtige links.

nun will ich mal einen blick auf hügelflitzers werk werfen.

danke,
whoa


----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2005)

@ lelebebbel
auch wenn ich sie jetzt schon hab, trotzdem nochmal danke für die mühe.


----------



## brockenhammer (17. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich meinen winterschlaf hinter mich gebracht habe, ist der singlespeeder fertig zum pulvern. 
farbentscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen, entweder black chrome (so ein bisschen wie gunmetal), ein fieses metallic rot, orange.......... 
die entscheidung fällt schwer.

ein kollege hat kürzlich selber mit der dose seinen ersten selbstgebratenen singlespeeder mit farbe versehen. hinten grau und steuerrohr weiss, der übergang flames. da poste ich die tage auch mal ein bild.

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Brockenhammer, 

sieht wie immer gut aus das Teil! Akkurat verarbeitet. 

Das mit der Farbe ist natürlich auch mal eine Idee. Mit Autolack aus der 
Spraydose müßte man eigentlich auch ein ganz gutes Ergebnis hinkriegen. 
Vielleicht nach Grundierung und Farbe noch mit Klarlack drüber. 
Zwar nicht so haltbar und unempfindlich wie Pulver aber durchaus eine Alternative. 

Hat Dein Kollege den Rahmen vor dem Lackieren gestrahlt? 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brockenhammer (18. Januar 2005)

hallo hügelflitzer,

ja wir haben den rahmen vorher gestrahlt, aber er hatte auch schonmal einen mit dose lackiert und nur vorher geschliffen und von der haltbarkeit ist der lack besser gewesen als der unserer stahl-konas. naja, in sachen brillianz und oberfläche gibts schon noch einiges zu tun. er muss aber noch klarlack sprühen, ich bin sehr auf das ergebnis gespannt. 

gruß


----------



## Edelziege (18. Januar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hügelflitzer,
> 
> ja wir haben den rahmen vorher gestrahlt, aber er hatte auch schonmal einen mit dose lackiert und nur vorher geschliffen und von der haltbarkeit ist der lack besser gewesen als der unserer stahl-konas. naja, in sachen brillianz und oberfläche gibts schon noch einiges zu tun. er muss aber noch klarlack sprühen, ich bin sehr auf das ergebnis gespannt.
> 
> gruß




Moin moin,

sieht top aus, Dein Rähmchen! Da bin ich auch mal auf lackierte Bilder gespannt.
Klarlack macht unheimlich viel aus, das sind Welten. Das würde ich mittlerweile auch bei Pulver immer machen.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## pedo77 (18. Januar 2005)

beim lackieren mit dosen sollte nicht unbedingt zu autosprühdosen greifen, diese sind zwar in jedem baumarkt zu haben, aber in qualität und verarbeitbarkeit nicht ihr geld wert.
vielleicht mal hier reinschauen.
es handelt sich hierbei um dosen aus dem graffiti-bereich. durch mehrjährige erfahrung kann ich vor allem die belton und molotow dosen sehr empfehlen. die farbpigmente sind sehr fein und die leuchtkraft bei den meisten farben großartig. es ist keine grundierung nötig, außer bei einigen gelb und rottönen.
klarlack drüber, das hält ewig, hab auch schon autos so lackiert.

generell werden alle farben durch einzwei schichten klarlack noch etwas dunkler, aber sie gewinnen etwas an tiefen-wirkung.
zb. lichtblau, noch ohne klarlack






gruß, pedo


----------



## hügelflitzer (19. Januar 2005)

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (23. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen,

hier wie angekündigt ein paar bilder vom sebstgebastelten finish des kollegen.
ich finds überaus schnieke, wenn nun noch die oberfläche noch ein bisschen besser würde......

gruß


----------



## Edelziege (23. Januar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier wie angekündigt ein paar bilder vom sebstgebastelten finish des kollegen.
> ich finds überaus schnieke, wenn nun noch die oberfläche noch ein bisschen besser würde......
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
sieht doch gut aus. Mit Klarlack wird auch die Oberfläche top aussehen. Vielleicht beim Lackierer 2K klarlacken lassen? Dann ist die Oberfläche auch relativ resistent gegen Beschädigungen.
Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## brockenhammer (23. Januar 2005)

hallo edelziege,

ich schätze der gute wird keine lust haben kohle für nen lackierer auszugeben. aber eigentlich ist es nun wenigstens komplett selbstgemacht was ja auch einen gewissen reiz hat.
wenns nicht mehr gefällt kann ers ja auch wieder wegstrahlen.

sach mal, wie is das eigentlich. könnte er vor dem klarlacken nochmal mit feinem nassschmirgel drüberrutschen um die oberfläche zu glätten? ich hab mal überhaupt keine ahnung vom lackieren. deshalb geht bisher auch immer alles zum pulvern. und wenn ich rahmen für andere baue ist das ja auch die sauberere und sicherere lösung.
abgesehen davon habe ich den eindruck, dass man für lackiererei ebensoviel geraffel und zeit benötigt wie zum eigentlichen rahmenbauen. zumindest wenn man hohe ansprüche an das ergebnis stellt, und für mich macht es keinen sinn an den rahmen an sich höchste ansprüche zu stellen um dann beim finish zu sparen.

schöne grüße


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Januar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> sach mal, wie is das eigentlich. könnte er vor dem klarlacken nochmal mit feinem nassschmirgel drüberrutschen um die oberfläche zu glätten?



Wenn er mit Dosen lackiert hat lieber nicht, da die Lacke in Spraydosen sehr stark verdünnt werden. 
Auch mit vielen Sprühgängen erreicht man damit nur geringe Schichtdicken und es ist sehr warscheinlich bis sicher, das man stellenweise durchschleift

Lackierungen mit 2K Autolacken kann man dagegen sehr gut vor dem Klarlacken anschleifen. Am besten mit 800/1000 Schleifvlies und nass. Damit erreicht man einen brillianten Tiefenglanz.
Ausserdem lassen sich dann Oberflächenkratzer sehr gut durch polieren entfernen.

gruzBAM


----------



## Edelziege (24. Januar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo edelziege,
> 
> ich schätze der gute wird keine lust haben kohle für nen lackierer auszugeben. aber eigentlich ist es nun wenigstens komplett selbstgemacht was ja auch einen gewissen reiz hat.
> wenns nicht mehr gefällt kann ers ja auch wieder wegstrahlen.
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
der Flatteraugust hat ja schon was zum Abschleifen geschrieben. Ich kenne mich mit Dosenlacken nicht aus und kann nichts dazu sagen. Aber auch ohne Abschleifen wird der Rahmen durch Klarlack absolut gewinnen. Ob es ein Lackierer überhaupt wagt, Klarlack auf eine nicht von ihm lackierte Fläche aufzubringen, ist natürlich fraglich...
Ich benutze nur noch Autolacke, finde ich am Schönsten. Ich habe auch mal eine Zeit lang pulvern lassen, war aber nie so richtig begeistert. Mittlerweile ist der Glanz dort aber besser geworden, vor allem wenn die oberste Schicht auch klar ist. An Pulver stören mich aber vor allem zwei Sachen: Ein Riß bleibt sehr lange unentdeckt. Auch Rost wandert gerne unter dem Pulver und ist kaum zu entfernen. Zweitens ist das Zeug schlecht wieder runterzubekommen. Gerade bei Rahmen mit hoher Lebensdauer und hohem Wert finde ich wichtig, daß man nach Jahren auch mal neu lackieren kann.
Aber der wichtigste Grund ist wie so oft die Geschmackssache. Allerdings ist es gar nicht so einfach, Lackierer zu finden, die Fahrradrahmen gut lackieren können. Die meisten sind ja Autos mit großen, glatten Flächen gewohnt... Das wiederum spricht für Pulver, da bekommt man einfacher gute Qualität.
Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

schicke Lackierung ist das geworden, sieht gut aus. 
Die Idee mit dem Lack aus der Sprühdose interessiert mich immer mehr. Pulver 
finde ich zwar immer noch eine Top Wahl, hatte aber mit dem helblauen Rahmen mal wieder Pech: viel zu viel Pulver und einige Fehlerstellen. Nicht zu vergessen der exorbitante Preis.......Kann es sein, daß die Beschichter Probleme mit hellen Farbtönen haben (Kontrast beim Pulverauftrag, durchscheinen des Rohrs,....)? Dunkle Farben klappen immer irgendwie besser habe ich den Eindruck. 

Zum Naßlack:  Auf den relativ kleinen Bildern ;o) kann ich erst mal keine Problemstellen sehen. Wo kommt es denn mit der Sprühdose Eurer Meinung nach zu Problemen? Liegen die Probleme nur im Bereich Tiefenglanz, Brillianz, oder gibt es handfesteres (z.B. Übergänge im Bereich Farbwechsel)? 

Habe dieses Wochenende übrigens ein neues Projekt gestartet. 
Sobald es was zu sehen gibt, gibts natürlich ein Foto.... 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## pedo77 (24. Januar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Zum Naßlack:  Auf den relativ kleinen Bildern ;o) kann ich erst mal keine Problemstellen sehen. Wo kommt es denn mit der Sprühdose Eurer Meinung nach zu Problemen? Liegen die Probleme nur im Bereich Tiefenglanz, Brillianz, oder gibt es handfesteres (z.B. Übergänge im Bereich Farbwechsel)?
> ...



also, es kann natürlich sein, daß sich tropfnasen bilden, ist aber bei entsprechendem umgang mit der dose (ca 10-15 cm abstand, lieber nicht gleich die erste schicht deckend) auch zu schaffen. generell empfiehlt es sich bei sprühfarben, wie bei einer autolackierung, mehrere dünne schichten aufzutragen.
farbwechsel kann vorkommen, meistens wird die farbe dann etwas heller. ist mir bisher nur bei blautönen passiert und dann auch nur am anfang der dose. 
falls jemand lieber langsamer arbeiten möchte oder der druck zu hoch ist: dose auf dem kopf halten und dann sprühen, das treibmittel geht dann direkt in den schlauch der im doseninneren ist. hier aufpassen, immer mal zwischendurch ein paar striche sprühen, sonst ist der ganze druck raus, aber die farbe noch drin und die bleibt dann auch drin.
diese sprühfarben sind übrigens auf kusntharzbasis, falls das jemandem weiterhilft...

gruß, pedo


----------



## Running Man (24. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> also, es kann natürlich sein, daß sich tropfnasen bilden, ist aber bei entsprechendem umgang mit der dose (ca 10-15 cm abstand, lieber nicht gleich die erste schicht deckend) auch zu schaffen. generell empfiehlt es sich bei sprühfarben, wie bei einer autolackierung, mehrere dünne schichten aufzutragen.
> farbwechsel kann vorkommen, meistens wird die farbe dann etwas heller. ist mir bisher nur bei blautönen passiert und dann auch nur am anfang der dose.
> falls jemand lieber langsamer arbeiten möchte oder der druck zu hoch ist: dose auf dem kopf halten und dann sprühen, das treibmittel geht dann direkt in den schlauch der im doseninneren ist. hier aufpassen, immer mal zwischendurch ein paar striche sprühen, sonst ist der ganze druck raus, aber die farbe noch drin und die bleibt dann auch drin.
> diese sprühfarben sind übrigens auf kusntharzbasis, falls das jemandem weiterhilft...
> ...



Die Farben gibt es auch als Acryl-Lacke...

Hilfreich in solchen Fällen ist ein Anwärmen der Dosen im Wasserbad. Die Farbe trocknet schneller an und lässt sich besser mit der Dose verarbeiten. Das Oberflächenfinish wird bedeutend schöner und die Nasenbildung minimiert. Wer es richtig macht, stellt vom Finish fast keinen Unterschied zur Pistolenlackierung fest. Die Schichtdicke der Dosenfarbe ist natürlich bei der gleichen Anzahl an Lackgängen naturgemäß dünner als die der Pistole.

Gruß, Running


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Januar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kommt es denn mit der Sprühdose Eurer Meinung nach zu Problemen? Liegen die Probleme nur im Bereich Tiefenglanz, Brillianz, oder gibt es handfesteres (z.B. Übergänge im Bereich Farbwechsel)?
> 
> Habe dieses Wochenende übrigens ein neues Projekt gestartet.
> Sobald es was zu sehen gibt, gibts natürlich ein Foto....
> ...



Es gibt ausser den von Dir genannten Problemen,die alle zutreffen, noch weitere. Hauptproblem sind die gravierenden Qualitäts Unterschiede der verschiedenen Hersteller, und am schlimmsten die von Hersteller zu Hersteller häufig inkompatiblen 'Inhaltsstoffe'. 
Mit Dosen "lachierte" Bauteile können nicht mit anderen Lacken überlackiert werden (bis auf wenige mir selten begegnete Ausnahmen), da viele sich Dosenlacke  selbst nach Monaten noch anlösen lassen( sogenannte Lederhaut).
Dosenlacke unterschiedlicher Hersteller vertragen sich häufig nicht untereinander. Das findet man leider immer erst wärend des lackierens herraus. 
Da der Lack nur von einer sehr geringen Menge Gas zerstäubt und transportiert werden muss, muss  dieser sehr stark verdünnt werden. Das wiederum steht einem ordentlichen Schichtaufbau im wege. Hoch-oder Tiefenglanz ist so gut wie unmöglich.
Durch die hohe Verdünnung kommt es zu einer sehr schnellen Trocknung der einzelnen Schichten. Das macht es z. B. schon bei einer Federgabel schwierig, auf beide Tauchrohren  eine glatte und gleichmässige Lackieroberfläche zu bekommen. 
Ausser man hat viel Erfahrung und beherrscht die " Das war jetzt aber zuviel Methode".  
Schliesslich muss man auch mit der Hardware Glück haben, das man eine Dose mit tauglichen Sprükopf erwischt. Wer das Glück hat so ein Teil zu ergattern, sollte es gut aufbewaren.
Daraus folgt, Spaydosen sind nur eine Notlösung. 

Pulvern
Das Problem liegt wohl weniger am Farbton denn am Pulverer.  Das gleich Problem gibt es auch bei den "nass" Lackierern.

gruzBAM


----------



## asco1 (24. Januar 2005)

Moin alle,

so, ich glaube, hier kann ich jetzt auch mal was zu beitragen. 

Also: ich habe bisher fast alle meine Projekte mit Dose gelackt und bisweilen sogar "Showfinishes" hinbekommen. Es braucht "nur" 'ne Menge Zeit und Geduld.

mal ein paar Kostproben?

Grundlack: metallic grün, mit Pearl- und Goldflakes, darüber grüne und blaue Lasuren, ca. 10 Schichten Klarlack









Grundlack Melonengelb, von vorn/oben und hinten/unten leichtes Orange-Fading, darüber Gold-Flake-Nebel und ca. 8 Schichten Klarlack









Grundlack Gold mit Kupfer-Fading nach unten, Pearl-Flakes und ca. 8 Schichten Klarlack













Gelber Grundlack, darüber fast deckende Gold-Flakes, mit roter Lasur von unten faded.





grundlack dunkelblau, fast deckende rote Flakes, ca. 15 Schichten Clear.









ich denke, das wichtigste ist: Untergrund GUT anrauhen, zwischen den Schichten viel Zeit zum durchtrocknen lassen und vor jeder weiteren Schicht leicht mit 1000er Papier anschleifen. Deckende Schichten nicht ein einem Ritt durchlacken, sondern erst einen Nebel drauflegen, diesen ca. 5-10min antrockenen lassen, so dass dieser rauhe Untergrund der folgenden deckenden Schicht genug Grip gibt. Die Kunst am Lacken mit Dosen ist, da diese recht flüssig sind, den genauen Zeitpunkt zwischen Verlaufen (glatte Fläche) und Tropfenbildung (Nasen) abzupassen, um kurz davor den Farbauftrag abzubrechen. Das braucht ein wenig Übung - aber irgendwann hat man das im Gefühl und dann macht's richtig Spass! 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dem Einen oder Anderen helfen.

So long.
Basti


----------



## Rallye-Boy (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich lese an diesem thread schon sehr lange und bin der Meinung, daß dies hier der beste seit sehr langer Zeit ist  
Aber mal zum Thema lacken: Ich finde es ehrlich schlimm einen selbstgebauten, edlen Rahmen mit Dosenlack zu verschandeln   
Eine relativ gute Pistole ist gar nicht mal so teuer ( eBay ?) und über die Jahre lohnt sich die Investition garantiert! (gerade wenn man mehrere Räder hat)
Beim Autozubehör kann man sich jede Farbe der Welt mischen lassen und auch in kleinen Mengen. Das Lackieren geht an sich viel leichter als man denkt und Fahhradrahmen sind eigentlich leichter zu lackieren als große Flächen (meine Erfahrung). Viele Autolackierer sind meist einfach nur zu faul, den Rahmen mal zu drehen und zu gucken, ob unten oder wo auch immer, schon Farbe dran ist. Selbermachen lohnt hier in jedem Fall und wer in der Lage ist, einen Rahmen selbst zu bauen, der ist sicher auch lernfähig was das Lackieren anbelangt. Nur Mut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (24. Januar 2005)

Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich lese an diesem thread schon sehr lange und bin der Meinung, daß dies hier der beste seit sehr langer Zeit ist
> Aber mal zum Thema lacken: Ich finde es ehrlich schlimm einen selbstgebauten, edlen Rahmen mit Dosenlack zu verschandeln
> Eine relativ gute Pistole ist gar nicht mal so teuer ( eBay ?) und über die Jahre lohnt sich die Investition garantiert! (gerade wenn man mehrere Räder hat)
> Beim Autozubehör kann man sich jede Farbe der Welt mischen lassen und auch in kleinen Mengen. Das Lackieren geht an sich viel leichter als man denkt und Fahhradrahmen sind eigentlich leichter zu lackieren als große Flächen (meine Erfahrung). Viele Autolackierer sind meist einfach nur zu faul, den Rahmen mal zu drehen und zu gucken, ob unten oder wo auch immer, schon Farbe dran ist. Selbermachen lohnt hier in jedem Fall und wer in der Lage ist, einen Rahmen selbst zu bauen, der ist sicher auch lernfähig was das Lackieren anbelangt. Nur Mut



Ich denke der Beitrag von Asco1 hat dein Statement bzgl. der "Dosenlackverschandelung" eindeutig widerlegt! 

Einfach kann jeder!


Gruß, Running


----------



## Greasy Pete (24. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin alle,
> so, ich glaube, hier kann ich jetzt auch mal was zu beitragen.
> 
> Also: ich habe bisher fast alle meine Projekte mit Dose gelackt und bisweilen sogar "Showfinishes" hinbekommen. Es braucht "nur" 'ne Menge Zeit und Geduld.
> ...



Sehr schön   

Peter


----------



## Rallye-Boy (24. Januar 2005)

Schöne Bilder und aufwendige Lackierungen sagen noch lange nichts über Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Oberfläche! Dosenlacke zu fixieren kann in die Hose gehen, wie oben schon mal beschrieben. Übrigens, warum lacken die meisten Profis aus dem Motorrad oder Modelbaubereich mit airbrushpistolen? Ganz einfach: die farben lassen sich individuell in Menge und Farbton mischen un der Luftdruck sowie die Luftmenge lässt sich dosieren. Ist einfach besser zu arbeiten und ab 'ner gewissen Menge auch günstiger, ehrlich. 
Trotzdem eine sehr schöne Arbeit von Asco1   
Wenn ich mir angucke, was so'ne Sprühdose kostet und was ich an Lack darfür bekomme? Der Autolack ist übrigens sehr lange haltbar und auch nach Jahren noch verarbeitbar.


----------



## asco1 (24. Januar 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön
> 
> Peter



Thanks Sir!


----------



## Edelziege (24. Januar 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke der Beitrag von Asco1 hat dein Statement bzgl. der "Dosenlackverschandelung" eindeutig widerlegt!
> 
> Einfach kann jeder!
> 
> ...



Moin moin,
würde ich nicht sagen. Ich wundere mich eher, daß jemand, der so viel Spaß am Lackieren hat, sich noch keine ordentliche Pistole angeschafft hat. Von mir aus ist das einfacher und es kann jeder, aber warum sich unbedingt mit Dosen herumquälen? Mir kommt auf jeden Fall keine Dose mehr ins Haus... Von der Lackqualität in den Dosen mal abgesehen. 2K ist halt doch erheblich besser, wenn man eben nicht nur für den Showroom lackier.
Das soll jetzt die tollen Ergebnisse oben nicht schmälern. Aber ich würde mir das Leben einfacher machen .
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## asco1 (24. Januar 2005)

Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder und aufwendige Lackierungen sagen noch lange nichts über Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Oberfläche!



Das stimmt wohl! Darüber habe ich ja auch nicht ein Wort verloren!    - soll ich?   



			
				Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, warum lacken die meisten Profis aus dem Motorrad oder Modelbaubereich mit airbrushpistolen? Ganz einfach: die farben lassen sich individuell in Menge und Farbton mischen un der Luftdruck sowie die Luftmenge lässt sich dosieren. Ist einfach besser zu arbeiten und ab 'ner gewissen Menge auch günstiger, ehrlich.



wieder richtig! Aber wenn man weder Ausrüstung noch Lust hat, die Pistole nach jedem Lackgang umständlich zu reinigen ....... 
Übrigens: alles auf den Bildern ist in meiner 2-Raum-Wohnung lackiert worden. (ein Zimmer wohnen, ein Zimmer basteln). Da wollte ich meinen Nachbarn einfach keinen Kompressor zumuten.   



			
				Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem eine sehr schöne Arbeit von Asco1



Thanks again.   




			
				Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir angucke, was so'ne Sprühdose kostet und was ich an Lack darfür bekomme?



Dose 3,50EUR  MetalFlakes ca. 5,- EUR pro Dose.

Im Übrigen gibts auch 2K-Klarlack in der Dose - ich hab leider noch nicht ausprobieren können, wie der sich mit den 1K-Lacken verträgt. Wenn das funktionieren würde, dann wäre das natürlich perfekt als Oberste Klarlackschicht zum versiegeln.

Wenn du keine Effektlackierungen haben willst, dann ist der WEg zum Lackierer oder Pulverer sicher die bessere Alternative, wobei es aber wohl auch dort (wie oben irgendwo schon gelesen) Solche und Solche gibt. Sobald du aber mit Wünschen außerhalb der RAL-Palette oder vordefinierter Autohersteller-Farbtöne kommst, wird's entweder teuer oder die schicken Dich gleich wieder nach Hause. Ist leider so.

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Januar 2005)

Es macht meiner Meinung (und Erfahrung) nach einen erheblichen Unterschied zwischen einer Showlackierung, die asco1 sehr gut 'hingelegt' hat   , oder aber einer Lackiereung für einen Gegbrauchsgegenstand der einer täglichen und oft strapaziösen Belastung unterliegt. 
Der kleinste 'Rempler', und der schöne Lack ist bis zum Grund weg.
Ausserdem lassen sich Dosenlacke auch nach längerer Zeit noch mit harmlosen Mittel w.z.B. Spiritus anlösen. 
Da kann ich mich den Aussagen von Rally-Boy zu 100% anschliessen.
Meine letzte Gabel habe ich übrigens Freihand vor der Garage lackiert, mit altersschwachen Baumarktkompressor und normaler Becherpistole. Natürlich mit 2K Autolack. Ca 3 Schichten mit minimaler Grundierung. Die optische Qualität und insbesondere die Haltbarkeit dürften das in der Fahrradbranche vorherrschende Lackierniveau um einiges übertreffen. 

gruzBAM


----------



## Rallye-Boy (24. Januar 2005)

2-Raum Wohnung? Wie war das denn mit den Dämpfen   
Und zur Reinigung von so einer Pistole ist nicht viel zu sagen. Aufmachen, kurz mit 'nem Lappen und Verdünner putzen, danach noch eben mit Verdünner durchpusten, fetich!
OK, der Kompressor ist schon laut, aber du brauchst ja auch nicht gerade das Modell für die Strassenbauarbeiten und die kleinen laufen ja auch nicht ständig, sondern springen nur dann an wenn kein Druck mehr vorhanden ist.
@asco:
Hast Du schon mal probiert mit einer Pistole zu lacken?


----------



## asco1 (24. Januar 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht meiner Meinung (und Erfahrung) nach einen erheblichen Unterschied zwischen einer Showlackierung, die asco1 sehr gut 'hingelegt' hat   , oder aber einer Lackiereung für einen Gegrauchsgegenstand der einer täglichen und oft strapaziösen belastung unterliegt.
> Der kleinste 'Rempler', und der schöne Lack ist bis zum Grund weg.
> Ausserdem lassen sich Dosenlacke auch nach längerer Zeit noch mit harmlosen Mittel w.z.B. Spiritus anlösen.
> Da kann ich mich den Aussagen von Rally-Boy zu 100% anschliessen.
> ...



100%ige Zustimmung meinerseits.

Basti


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollte ich meinen Nachbarn einfach keinen Kompressor zumuten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Deiner Gesundheit zu liebe solltest Du lieber den Nachbarn quälen, anstatt in den Dämpfen zu schlafen._ Auch wenn das viel Geld für Drogen spart._
 

2. Das würde mich interresieren?! 2 K = 2 Komponenten. Wie werden die gemischt? 

gruzBAMdersichjetztersmalausklinktderWPruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (24. Januar 2005)

Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> 2-Raum Wohnung? Wie war das denn mit den Dämpfen



oooooooch ......   ...... passt' scho!    



			
				Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur Reinigung von so einer Pistole ist nicht viel zu sagen. Aufmachen, kurz mit 'nem Lappen und Verdünner putzen, danach noch eben mit Verdünner durchpusten, fetich!



auch nicht wirklich falsch. Aber mal andersrum gedacht. Dose nehmen, schütteln, lacken, hinstellen - fertig. 




			
				Rallye-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> @asco:
> Hast Du schon mal probiert mit einer Pistole zu lacken?



jep, hab' ich. Allerdings "nur" mit Acryl-Lacken, die ja den Dosenlacken in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit in keinster Weise nachstehen. 

Wie gesagt: die perfekte Kombi wäre (für mich und als Low-Effort & Low-Budget-Variante) der Lackaufbau aus schneller, einfacher Dosen-Lackierung und Versiegelung durch ein, zwei Schichten 2K-Clear. Da muß ich einfach noch 'n  bisschen experimentieren.

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## asco1 (24. Januar 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Deiner Gesundheit zu liebe solltest Du lieber den Nachbarn quälen, anstatt in den Dämpfen zu schlafen._ Auch wenn das viel Geld für Drogen spart._



keine Angst, der Raum war gut versiegelt und ich habe immer einen Ventilator am offenen Fenster gehabt, der die Dämpfe sofort nach draußen transportierte. Desweiteren hatte ich immer 'ne Maske auf.



			
				FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Das würde mich interresieren?! 2 K = 2 Komponenten. Wie werden die gemischt?



Die Dose besteht aus zwei Behältern, die durch ein Ventil getrennt sind. Vor der Arbeit öffnest Du das ventil und die beiden Komponenten vermischen sich. Danach hast du ca. 4h Zeit zum Arbeiten, bevor der Aushärtungsprozess beginnt. Im Grunde recht einfaches Prinzip. Einziger Nachteil: du mußt die Dose leermachen, weil sie sonst hin ist. Genau dieser Fakt hielt mich bisher auch vom Experimentieren mit den 2K-Dosen ab, weil sie recht teuer sind. Wenn man in den Tests mitbekommt, daß die 1K-Lacke sich nicht mit dem 2K-Lack vertragen, hat man 'ne zusammengemischte Dose und weiß nicht wohin  mit dem Zeug. ..... Schade drum.

So long.
Basti


----------



## brockenhammer (24. Januar 2005)

hallo, 
ich find überaus schick was asco1 da gemacht hat, die haltbarkeit ist aus der ferne wohl eher nich zu beurteilen. aber die ist ja auch bei dem einen oder anderen großserienhersteller eher bescheiden.
zu den problemen mit pulver, bzw meinen erfahrungen. es gibt große unterschiede bei den anbietern. es nervt mich, wenn ich mir viel mühe gebe einen rahmen auf unter 1500g zu drücken (leichte ausfaller, 3teiliges steuerrohr mit eingeschweissten inserts, leichtgedrehtes tretlagergehäuse und so sachen) und dann kommt ein pulverer der mir 100g pulver zuviel draufwirft und keine ordentliche oberfläche hinbekommt. 
sehr gute erfahrungen habe ich und auch der rahmenbauer bei dem ich beschäftigt bin mit beschichtungen von günter wilhelm (www.bikecolours.de) gemacht. der pulvert auch für storck und die haben ja durchaus schöne oberflächen.
inzwischen auch sehr gut sind die beschichtungen von brandes u. speckesser. 
ich schätze fast ich gehe den simplen weg und schicke den rahmen mal wieder zum pulvern. 
die probleme mit den unterrostungen gibt es schon manchmal, aber das ist auch sehr vom anbieter abhängig. außerdem gibt es da wohl auch eine pulvergrundierung mit der das problem ausgestanden sein sollte. 
und die entfernung des pulver ist in der tat nicht so leicht. da wird dann chemisch entlackt(äh pulvert), was die eigentliche umweltverträglichkeit von pulver wieder kompensiert.

gruß


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Januar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ..., hatte aber mit dem helblauen Rahmen mal wieder Pech: viel zu viel Pulver und einige Fehlerstellen. Nicht zu vergessen der exorbitante Preis..........


 Lass mich raten  Brandes + Speckesser 

 ciao
 Flo


----------



## hügelflitzer (24. Januar 2005)

Hi Brockenhammer, hi Floibex

der angesprochene Rahmen war bei Brandes & Speckesser.......liegt ja bei mir gleich um die Ecke.  
Den Vorgänger habe ich auch da machen lassen. Der war schwarz und ist aus meiner Sicht ziemlich perfekt geworden (Dünner gleichmäßiger Farbauftrag, keine Nasen oder anderen Pulveranhäufungen, .....)

Aber diesmal   kann man das Ganze eher unter Panne abhaken. 
Aber vielleicht lags ja doch an der Farbe. Wie ich beim Nachqarbeiten gesehen habe, befindet sich unter der eigentlichen Farbschicht noch eine Art Grundierung (ganz helles beige). Hatte ja zuerst den Verdacht, daß die Jungs den Rahmen in der falschen Farbe gemacht haben und dann einfach mit der richtigen drübergebügelt sind, aber bei der Farbe?  Scheint also doch irgendwie gewollt gewesen zu sein (Grundierung gegen Unterrostung oder so?). Aber trotzdem ist das Ergebnis nicht gut. 
Am Steuerrohr ist teilweise so viel Lack drauf, daß die Oberfläche stückweise richtig "krisselig" ist. Das gleiche gibt es an den Kanten: Kleine Bläschen und Konturen die auf exorbitante Lackdicken hinweisen....


----------



## brockenhammer (25. Januar 2005)

hallo hügelflitzer,

da scheint ja brandes und speckesser doch noch einige probleme mit der konstanz der qualität zu haben. zuletzt hatte ich primär gutes gehört, nachdem es früher (d.h vor rund 10 jahren, wo ich in dem laden in dem ich gearbeitet habe relativ viele pulverungen von denen zu gesicht bekommen habe) ein bisschen eine glückssache war, was man geliefert bekam.
naja, die preise sind ja auf jeden fall stattlich und dementsprechend kannst du eine hohe qualität erwarten. 
deshalb würde ich einfach mal dort vorbeigehen und fragen, was sie zu dem ergebnis sagen, und ob sie nicht meinen, dass eine neue pulverung angebracht wäre (wo sie doch einen hohe qualität auf ihrer seite versprechen).
versuchen kostet jedenfalls nix.

gruß


----------



## Edelziege (25. Januar 2005)

sehr gute erfahrungen habe ich und auch der rahmenbauer bei dem ich beschäftigt bin mit beschichtungen von günter wilhelm (www.bikecolours.de) gemacht. der pulvert auch für storck und die haben ja durchaus schöne oberflächen.
inzwischen auch sehr gut sind die beschichtungen von brandes u. speckesser. 
ich schätze fast ich gehe den simplen weg und schicke den rahmen mal wieder zum pulvern. 
die probleme mit den unterrostungen gibt es schon manchmal, aber das ist auch sehr vom anbieter abhängig. außerdem gibt es da wohl auch eine pulvergrundierung mit der das problem ausgestanden sein sollte. 
und die entfernung des pulver ist in der tat nicht so leicht. da wird dann chemisch entlackt(äh pulvert), was die eigentliche umweltverträglichkeit von pulver wieder kompensiert.

gruß[/QUOTE]


Moin Brockenhammer,
vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal wieder was pulvern lassen. Das letzte mal pulvern habe ich ´98 lassen, da sind ja schon ein paar Jahre Verbesserungen ins Land gegangen 
Andererseits ist das Pulvern ja heutzutage fast schon Standard, so daß eine gute Lackierung wiederum etwas Besonderes ist.
Bei welchem Rahmenbauer bist Du denn beschäftigt?
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## brockenhammer (25. Januar 2005)

na, in freiburg beim flori!
gruß


----------



## Edelziege (25. Januar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> na, in freiburg beim flori!
> gruß



Moin Brockenhammer,
na, das erklärt auch die Vorliebe für Stahl. Aber warum auch nicht, bei Euch entstehen sehr schöne Sachen, ich gucke immer mal wieder gerne auf die Homepage...
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo, vielleicht habt ihr den ein oder anderen Tip für mich.
Mein Cromoly Rahmen soll Cantisockel bekommen.
- Wo kann ich diese bestellen (bei reset-racing.de bin ich nicht fündig geworden)?
- Mit welchem Lötverfahren/Lot ist das als einmalige Aktion am einfachsten und preiswertesten umzusetzen? Das ganze sollte Trialaktionen aushalten, Stabilität steht also an erster Stelle.

Gruß, Oli


----------



## Edelziege (27. Januar 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, vielleicht habt ihr den ein oder anderen Tip für mich.
> Mein Cromoly Rahmen soll Cantisockel bekommen.
> - Wo kann ich diese bestellen (bei reset-racing.de bin ich nicht fündig geworden)?
> - Mit welchem Lötverfahren/Lot ist das als einmalige Aktion am einfachsten und preiswertesten umzusetzen? Das ganze sollte Trialaktionen aushalten, Stabilität steht also an erster Stelle.
> ...



Moin Oli,
hast Du bei Reset angerufen? Wenn nicht, würde ich das mal machen. Bisher konnten die mir immer helfen...
Alle Lote sind dafür eigentlich gut genug. So kritisch sind die Sockel nicht. Eigentlich jeder, der schon mal mit Rahmenbau zu tun hatte, sollte das machen können.
Vielleicht ist es am einfachsten, einfach mal einen Rahmenbauer zu fragen?
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## brockenhammer (27. Januar 2005)

hallo moo,

was die cantisockelquelle angeht kann ich mich der edelziege nur anschließen. norbert köhn hat sowas sicherlich auf lager. nimm gleich ein paar mehr, dann kannst du es dir auch mal leisten einen zu vermurksen beim anpassen.
jedes lot würde ich allerdings nicht nehmen, dass es für stahl sein sollte dürfte klar sein, aber auch von silberloten würde ich die finger lassen. zum einen verlangen diese nach engeren toleranzen bei der anpassung, zum anderen sind die festigkeitsreserven bei messingloten einfach höher. mit diesen kann man außerdem einfacher ein kleines fillet aufbauen, um mehr "tragendes" material zu haben. die höhere verarbeitungstemperatur ist bei dieser anwendung in meinen augen nicht so schlimm, ich habe bereits ein paar abgerissene cantisockel gesehen, aber noch keine aufgrund von geschwächtem rohrmaterial über oder unter dem sockel gerissene sattelstrebe. schließlich gibt es nach wie vor silberlote, die aufgrund von cadmiumgehalten aus gesundheitlichen gründen heikel in der verarbeitug sind.
mit normalem messinglot (l-cuzn40) machst du also bestimmt nichts falsch.

gruß


----------



## moo (27. Januar 2005)

Danke für eure Tips.
Die Ausführung wird wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, aber das Ergebnis werd ich dann hier posten.


----------



## zurkoe (27. Januar 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, vielleicht habt ihr den ein oder anderen Tip für mich.
> Mein Cromoly Rahmen soll Cantisockel bekommen.
> - Wo kann ich diese bestellen (bei reset-racing.de bin ich nicht fündig geworden)?
> - Mit welchem Lötverfahren/Lot ist das als einmalige Aktion am einfachsten und preiswertesten umzusetzen? Das ganze sollte Trialaktionen aushalten, Stabilität steht also an erster Stelle.
> ...



Hi Oli,

Kalk Post ist Kölle, nehm ich an? Da hab ich hier die Nrn. von 2 Kölner Rahmenbauern, bei denen ich schonmal zwecks Cantisockel nachgefragt habe. Ich hab dann schlussendlich keine Sockel montieren lassen, aber ich denke das ich wirklich kein Problem. Kostenpunkt war ca. 30 Euro.

Hier:

Velodrom:
0221-4062486 

Gesta: 
0221-411537

Gruss

Harald


----------



## moo (27. Januar 2005)

super, danke!
für die Kohle lohnt sich das selbstlöten und besorgen echt nich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brockenhammer (2. Februar 2005)

hallo zusammen,

für diejenigen unter euch, die das erste mal loslegen wollen dürfte folgende seite von interesse sein.

http://koti.mbnet.fi/andhol/main.htm

gruß


----------



## hügelflitzer (2. Februar 2005)

Hi Brockenhammer, 

auch keine schlechte Idee, für eine schnelle Rahmenlehre. 
Wenn man die Holzstützen entsprechend präzise saägen kann, funktioniert das. Leider finde ich keine Bilder zum Hinterbau. Kommt aber vielleicht ja noch. 

Habe neulich im Classic-Bike Forum einen wirklich schauenswerten link gefunden. http://www.users.waitrose.com/~flukedog/ss2.htm
Schöne Räder, schöne Fotos, das macht Lust auf mehr..... 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## hügelflitzer (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

habe neulich ein eues Projekt gestartet. Diesmal leider keine Singlespeed Rahmen, aber egal. Diesmal solls ein CC-Racebike werden, also leicht und mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Vielleicht ein bißchen abartig: das Rad kriegt eine 100mm Gabel.

Da ich beim Löten auch mal was neues ausprobieren wollte, versuche ich gerade  ein relativ exotisches Löt-Verfahren anzuwenden. 
Nämlich: Einlöten einer "Wurzel" mit L-CuNi10 (Neusilberlot) und anschließend ein Finishen der Naht mit einem kleinen, aber feinen Silber - Filled (L-Ag-30, Was ist Eure Meinung zum Lot?. Gibt es ein ähnlich gut modellierbares Cadmiumfreise Lot?). 

Der Clou an der Sache: die Stabilität wird schon mit der Neusilber -Wurzel erreicht. Das Silber Filled ist nur Optik und kann frei modelliert, bzw. leicht nachgearbeitet werden. Erfahrungen und Fakten zum Neusilber finden sich übrigens weiter oben im Thread.  

Ein weiterer großer Vorteil, könnte der im Gegensatz zur Messing Auftragslötung wesentlich geringere Energieufwand sein. Die Wurzel wird zwar sehr heiß eingelötet, was aber ruckiputz geht, da nur sehr punktuell und wenig Material erwärmt werden muß. Das Silber Finish wird bei wesentlich geringeren Temperaturen als das Messing Filled aufgebracht. ...Könnte meine Leidensgenossen mit den Einweg Schweißfix Geräten interessieren....

Jetzt erst einmal ein paar Bilder von der konstruktion: 
Die Gesamtansicht: Größe: RH 44 (Oberkante OR) und 595mm Oberrohrlänge. Sitzwinkel 73°, Steuerrohrwinkel 71°. Den Hinterbau habe ich noch nicht ganz fertig gezeichnet, da bin ich mir über ein paar Sachen noch nicht im Klaren.... 






Die Frontpartie: kurzes Steuerrohr - Tribut an die lange Gabel, Verstärkungsringe und ein Verstärkungskasten a la Specialized (ältere Modelle)





Das Verstärkungsblech am Tretlagergehäuse: war leider nötig, da das Unterrohr einen Tick zu kurz von Columbus abgesäbelt wurde. Kann man aber glaube ich so machen. 





Heute habe ich das vordere Rahmendreieck mit dem Neusilber durhgelötet. 
Die Fotos gibts demnächst.

Gruß Dirk 

Ah übrigens, ganz wichtig. Aufs Steuerrohr soll ein kleiner, lustiger Fisch drauf. Den möchte ich gerne aus einem Stückchen Blech aussägen (Laubsäge) und mit auflöten. Hat da jemand eine Idee????


----------



## Edelziege (7. Februar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe neulich ein eues Projekt gestartet. Diesmal leider keine Singlespeed Rahmen, aber egal. Diesmal solls ein CC-Racebike werden, also leicht und mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Vielleicht ein bißchen abartig: das Rad kriegt eine 100mm Gabel.
> 
> ...




Moin Dirk,

bist Du sicher, daß Du ein Unterrohr genommen hast? Ein zu kurzes Rohr von Columbus habe ich noch nie erlebt...
Zu den Lötideen: Ich war 1990 mal bei Santana. Da haben die noch Mountainbikes gebaut. Die gab es in geschweißt und in fillet brazed. Die fillet brazed wurden erst WIG-geschweißt und dann wurde das fillet aufgebracht. Also im Grunde ähnlich Deiner Idee. Allerdings erhöhst Du natürlich insgesamt die Wärmemenge unnötig, aber das tut man bei fillets ja eigentlich immer. Ich bin aber skeptisch, ob das mit Silberlot geht. Das ist normalerweise recht schlecht zu modellieren. Nicht vergessen solltest Du auch, daß Du unterschiedliche Flußmittel brauchst! Du mußt also nach dem ersten Lötvorgang den Rahmen im Grunde komplett finishen und dann neu Flußmittel aufbrigen...
Ich habe es noch nie probiert, aber evtl. könnte man statt des Silberlotes Karosseriezinn nehmen? Darüber habe ich schon mal nachdedacht, es aber nie ausprobiert... Dann hast Du niedrige Temperaturen und gute Modellierbarkeit. Vielleicht hat ja wer anders hier schon mal damit experimentiert.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## hügelflitzer (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Georg, 

habe da ein Zona - Unterrohr. Das wird von Columbus in der Länge 670mm
geliefert. Bei mir muß das Rohr aber, wenn man die Gehrungen mit berücksichtiget, so um die 685 (+/-) sein.... Die Länge kommt durch das lange Oberrohr (600mm)und die lange Gabel zustande. 
Habe zwischen Sitz- und Unterrohr einen Winkel von 56°. Dadurch läuft das Unterrohr sehr steil nach oben in Richtung Steuerrohr und wird demenstprechend lang. 

Hatte das Problem fast schon bei meinem letzten Singlespeeder. Obwohl der für eine normale starre Gabel ausgelegt wurde, war es da auch ziemlich knapp. Gerettet hat mich da das dicke Exzenter Tretlagergehäuse. 

Vielleicht baue ich ja abartige Geometrien....  

Das Löten mit dem Karossieriezinn könnte eine Idee sein. Da mach ich mich mal schlau. Bei uns laufen ja einiger "Blechbätscher" rum. 
Mit dem L-AG 30 habe ich schon ganz gute Erfahrungen beim Auftragslöten gemacht. Man bekommt sicherlich keine so ausgeprägten Filleds wie mit Messing hin, aber es geht. Ziel ist wie gesagt ein Glätten der nicht ganz perfekten Neusilbernaht, ein geringer Energieverbrauch und ein leichteres Feilen und Finishen....  

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## Edelziege (7. Februar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> habe da ein Zona - Unterrohr. Das wird von Columbus in der Länge 670mm
> geliefert. Bei mir muß das Rohr aber, wenn man die Gehrungen mit berücksichtiget, so um die 685 (+/-) sein.... Die Länge kommt durch das lange Oberrohr (600mm)und die lange Gabel zustande.
> ...




Moin Dirk,
mein letzter Rahmen hatte auch ein 600er Oberrohr und eine ähnlich lange Gabel. Es hat trotzdem gut gepaßt.
Welche Gabellänge nimmst Du denn an? Ich komme auf einen Winkel zwischen Unterrohr und Sitzrohr von 60,4°. Berücksichtigst Du den Negativfederweg? Das macht ja einiges aus.
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## hügelflitzer (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Georg, 

ich möchte eine Manitou Black einbauen. Leider habe ich von der die Maße gerade nicht zur Hand. Die 60° die Du an Deinen Rädern hast, kommen mir auch bekannt vor. Der Winkel bei meinem Rad leitet sich von meinem aktuellen Hot Chili ab. Hier ist der Winkel natürlich noch etwas spitziger, da ja das Unterrohr einen größeren Durchmesser hat. Ein Bild von dem Rad gibt`s in meinem Fotoalbum. Da sind auch schon ein paar Fotos von den Lötarbeiten zu finden. Leider sind die Bilder nicht besonders gut, da muß ich noch mal ran.


----------



## Edelziege (7. Februar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> ich möchte eine Manitou Black einbauen. Leider habe ich von der die Maße gerade nicht zur Hand. Die 60° die Du an Deinen Rädern hast, kommen mir auch bekannt vor. Der Winkel bei meinem Rad leitet sich von meinem aktuellen Hot Chili ab. Hier ist der Winkel natürlich noch etwas spitziger, da ja das Unterrohr einen größeren Durchmesser hat. Ein Bild von dem Rad gibt`s in meinem Fotoalbum. Da sind auch schon ein paar Fotos von den Lötarbeiten zu finden. Leider sind die Bilder nicht besonders gut, da muß ich noch mal ran.



Moin moin,
was hat der Rohrdurchmesser mit dem Winkel zu tun? Der Rohrdurchmesser hat natürlich Einfluß auf die benötigte Rohrlänge, aber nicht auf den Winkel...
Die Gabellänge ist ein sehr wichtiges Maß. Da würde ich mich nicht auf andere Hersteller verlassen und annehmen, daß alles richtig gemacht wurde. Ich ziehe vom Gesamtfederweg in der Regel 20 - 25% als Sag ab und rechne dann die Höhe des Steuersatzes drauf. Bei langen Gabeln würde ich die Tretlagerhöhe auch immer etwas anheben, sonst kann das nervig werden.
Zum Vergleich: Ich habe als Distanz Achse VR bis zur Unterkante Steuerrohr zB 450mm genommen, allerdings für eine Psylo Race...
Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## hügelflitzer (7. Februar 2005)

Tach nochmal, 

na ja, also der Rohrduchmesser hat schon einen kleinen Einfluß. 
Man muß ja einen Abstand Unterkante Steuerrohr zu "unterer Auftreffpunkt" 
Unterrohr einhalten (Platz für die Naht,....) . Bei dickeren Unterrohren wandert die Rohrachse ein bißchen nach oben...Ist zugegebenermaßen nicht viel. 
Die Geometrie an meinem Chili funktioniert auch so weit, d.h. ich fühl mich drauf wohl. Deshalb wollte ich da eigentlich auch nichts ändern. 
Wie es aussieht ist die Manitou Gabel auch noch ein Stück länger. 
Du schreibst für die Psylo 450mm (-20% vom Federweg). Die Gabel ist bei 10cm Weg also ausgefedert so um die 470mm lang? Kann mich bei meiner Manitou ganz dunkel so an kanppe 490mm ausgefedert erinnern. Da bei Chili Maniou der Standard ist, kann das schon hinkommen.


----------



## Edelziege (7. Februar 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach nochmal,
> 
> na ja, also der Rohrduchmesser hat schon einen kleinen Einfluß.
> Man muß ja einen Abstand Unterkante Steuerrohr zu "unterer Auftreffpunkt"
> ...



Stimmt, diesen Einfluß hatte ich ganz vergessen. Bei den heutigen langen Gabeln braucht man zudem nicht nur Platz für die Naht, sondern auch Platz für die Einstellknöpfe der Gabelkrone bei vollem Lenkeinschlag. Wenn die an das Unterrohr stoßen, sieht es düster aus. Das ist der Grund, warum viele Rahmen wieder mit Gussets arbeiten oder das Unterrohr kurz vor dem Steuerrohr etwas abknicken lassen.
RockShox gibt für die Psylo bei 100mm Federweg eine Länge von 478mm an. Ich habe jetzt eine Reba drin, da sind es sogar nur 473mm bei 100mm.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
jetzt habe ich ein paar bessere Fotos von der Löterei. 
Die Nähte sind zwar noch nicht ganz "entschlackt", aber man kann einigermaßen sehen wie die Sache geworden ist.
Das Bild links unten zeigt das Problem mit dem zu kurzen Unterrohr. Im kleinen Bild das bereits angerissene Verstärkungsblech. 

Habe heute bei uns mit einem Karosseriefachmann über das Thema Karosseriezinn gesprochen. Hört sich vielversprechend an, wir machen vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen einen Versuch. Aus dieser Ecke kam noch die Idee, das Filled mit Kaltmetall anzufertigen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß die Neusilber Naht ausreichend fest ist, könnte auch das Funktionieren. Trotzdem schüttelt es mich ein bißchen bei dem Gedanken, dieses Kneeti - Zeugs an meinen Rahmen zu pappen. Ließe sich natürlich gut bearbeiten. Aber wie sieht es mit Unterrostung, Lackierbarkeit, Verhalten bei Pulverbeschichtung, .... aus ? 



Grüße Dirk 

P.S.: denkt bitte an den Fisch ......


----------



## brockenhammer (8. Februar 2005)

hallo dirk,

viel erfolg bei den lötexperimenten. 
ich hab da insofern bedenken, als dass ich einerseits den zusatzaufwand scheuen würde und außerdem die möglichkeit später mal was zu reparieren sicherlich erschwert wird. 
den fisch kannst du ja einfach aussägen/feilen, in form dengeln und mit silber auflöten. nach denm pulvern kannst du ihn dann wieder freischleifen. 
ich weiss nicht was genau dir dabei unklar ist. deshalb nur die kurze beschreibung.
ich hab immer ein bisschen sorgen, vielleicht unbegründet, dass so ein freipoliertes edelstahlding an den rändern wasser unters pulver kriechen lässt, und da dann irgendwann erste ablösungserscheinungen auftreten. aber inzwischen gibts ja diverse rahmenbauer die sowas machen. 

gruß


----------



## Edelziege (8. Februar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dirk,
> 
> viel erfolg bei den lötexperimenten.
> ich hab da insofern bedenken, als dass ich einerseits den zusatzaufwand scheuen würde und außerdem die möglichkeit später mal was zu reparieren sicherlich erschwert wird.
> ...



Moin Brockenhammer,
am besten wäre dann wahrscheinlich, nach dem Pulvern freischleifen und dann nochmal klar pulvern. Aber das ist ein Riesenaufwand, allein schon logistisch...
Mit dem Zusatzaufwand sehe ich das ähnlich. Ich würde bei Neusilber eine kleine Kehle löten und fertig. Das finde ich optisch auch ganz schön.
Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## hügelflitzer (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

Mit dem Löten muß ich mal sehen. Die Idee mit dem Neusilberlot einfach eine kleine Kehle zu legen, würde mir auch ganz gut gefallen. Die Optik finde ich klasse. Leider graut mir da ein bißchen vor der Nacharbeit. Bin mir momentan noch nicht ganz im Klaren, was jetzt härter ist: die Lotnaht oder meine Feile. Deshalb möchte ich das ganze mit einem weichen Silber Auftrag versehen, der leicht in Form zu bringen ist. Mal abwarten was dabei herauskommt.... 

Zum Fisch. Da suche ich eigentlich eher ein Layout, daß sich mit vertretbarem Aufwand übertragen läßt. Edelstahlblech und mit Silber auflöten, das wird klappen. Da ich den Rahmen diesmal wahrscheinlich eher normal lackieren werde, dürfte ein Polieren und Abkleben, oder ein ausmalen mit Pinsel und entsprechender Farbe möglich sein. Versiegelt wird das Ganze dann mit der abschließenden Klarlackschicht. Aber mal sehen..... 

Viele Grüße 

Dirk


----------



## brockenhammer (27. Februar 2005)

hallo zusammen, 
nun sieht mein rad schon fast nach fahrrad aus, deshalb mal hier in bild vom aktuellen stand. die abgebildeten laufräder habe ich nur mal so reingehängt, damits vollständiger aussieht. ich muss mir noch andere anschaffen. 
was die naben angeht bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. ich denke ich nehme erstmal nen "normalen" laufradsatz der hier noch rumfliegt. dann probiere ich ein bisschen mit der übersetzung rum. ich fürchte ich hab derzeit nicht den drück um mit ner flotten übersetzung die schwarzwaldhänge hochzukommen. 
hat jemand von euch schonmal die woodman naben getestet. 
eigentlich hatte ich ja an white´s gedacht, aber wenn ich mir das theater wegen der gewinde anhöre schreckt mich das ab. und der original white kranz ist mir zu teuer. 
was empfehlt ihr an naben, abgesehen von surly, die bereits in der engeren wahl sind.

schöne grüße


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Februar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> was empfehlt ihr an naben, abgesehen von surly, die bereits in der engeren wahl sind.



Sehr schön, nur was machst Du auf die Blei-Meninge Grundierung für einen Fabton drauf?

Nee, ich find die  Farbe spitze   

Phil, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.
Die Surly ist sicher eine gute No-Nonsense Nabe, die Ihren Zweck gut erfüllt.

Gruß Pete


----------



## The Rodenz (27. Februar 2005)

Die Surly ist auch meiner Meinung nach eine gute Nabe, wenn man gleich am Anfang die Lager tauscht, hat man eine günstige sorgenfreie Nabe. Die original Lager geben schon mal schneller, musste bei mir nach einem halben Jahr tauschen, hochwertige Lager genommen und gut ist.

bis dann Jan


----------



## phattyred (27. Februar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich hatte ich ja an white´s gedacht, aber wenn ich mir das theater wegen der gewinde anhöre schreckt mich das ab. und der original white kranz ist mir zu teuer.



naja die schraubkranznaben von white aber auch anderen herstellern machen eigentlich keine probleme, solange man sie mit nem freilaufritzel benutzt, 
da tuns auch billigere als die von white z.B. ac, shimano, esjot, suntour...




			
				brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> was empfehlt ihr an naben, abgesehen von surly, die bereits in der engeren wahl sind.



so ziemlich die besten, lautesten, schönsten sind natürlich von chris king!
leider nich gerade billig, aber absolut preiswert!!!! ;-)
bullseye naben kann ich prinzipiell für nahezu jeden einsatzzweck empfehlen.

m.


----------



## Martin M (28. Februar 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> was empfehlt ihr an naben, abgesehen von surly, die bereits in der engeren wahl sind.
> ...


Werde in Kürze die Hügi 240s SS-Nabe testen.
Das Laufrad ist jedenfalls schon eingespeicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (28. Februar 2005)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> bullseye naben kann ich prinzipiell für nahezu jeden einsatzzweck empfehlen.
> 
> m.



...und läuft...und läuft...und läuft...wobei sie aber auch vom Besten eingespeicht und eingestellt wurde...zumindest vom besten moderierenden Singlespeeder der Troisdorfer Stadtwerke

Dabei fällt mir ein:
@Martin: ab dem 01.04. können wir wieder interne Gespräche führen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## eisenbart (26. März 2005)

The Rodenz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Surly ist auch meiner Meinung nach eine gute Nabe, wenn man gleich am Anfang die Lager tauscht, hat man eine günstige sorgenfreie Nabe. Die original Lager geben schon mal schneller, musste bei mir nach einem halben Jahr tauschen, hochwertige Lager genommen und gut ist.



Moin the rodenz, wo bekommt man(n) "hochwertige Lager" für die Sulry her   
Gruß Eisenbart


----------



## The Rodenz (26. März 2005)

Natürlich beim Kugellagerhändler, bin einfach mit dem alten Lager zum Händler gefahren und mir ein besseres geben lassen, kosten ca. 8 euro das Stück

bis dann Jan


----------



## volker racho (13. April 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> nun sieht mein rad schon fast nach fahrrad aus, ...



geil, da is man mal ein bisschen weg, kommt zurueck und schon steht der brockenklaus mit so ner feile da.
sind das die bieroeffnerausfaller oder warum kommt die sattelstrebe da von oben drauf? und sattelstrebe an sattelrohr sieht so nach brodie aus? richtig?
zeig mal details...

ich freu mich auf jeden auf die naechste fahrt ob in freiburg oder roxyrosenheim

stay rude- volker


----------



## lynx75 (15. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte gerne meine alten Rahmen eine Disc-Aufnahme gönnen. Habe nun mir eine entsprechende zurechtgefeilt (unter der Mithilfe von Martin M! Danke nochmal!!! ).

Nun möchte ich diese auch selber an den Rahmen löten. Welches lot verwende ich da am besten (die Aufnahme ist aus Edelstahl). Seusilber-Hartlot (920 Grad) oder Silberhartlot (670 Grad) oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes??

Gruß Björn


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. April 2005)

Hi Björn, 

habe gerade Deine Frage gesehen. 
Wenn Deine Aufnahme aus Edelstahl ist, wirst Du um ein Silberlot wahrscheinlich nicht herumkommen. 
Leider momentan ein bißchen knapp mit der Zeit... 
Mein DIN  Normen Buch gibt für das Neusilberlot L-CUZn40 auch Nickellegierungen an. Ob damit auch Edelstahl also Chrom-Nickel Stähle gemeint sind??? Neusilberlot verarbeitet sich bei weitem nicht so schön, wie Silber (alles glüht, kokelt und der Sch$$ fließt immer noch nicht) . Die Nacharbeit ist die Hölle....  
Mit einem Silberlot dürfte eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Gute Erfahrungen 
habe ich mit dem L-Ag-45SN oder dem L-AG30-CD (Achtung Cadmiumhaltig)
gemacht. Aber auch mit dem, was im Baumarkt unter "hochfestes Silberhartlot" angeboten wird (leider die Bezeichnung nicht parat) sollte es klappen..

Du kannst aber auch mal hier kucken. Hier sind alle Lote und Einsatzmöglichkeiten genau beschrieben... 

http://www.castolin.de/produkte/zusatzwerkstoffe/loeten_de.html?myLevel=_1.1.1 ...ah, fast vergessen: das PDF-Handbuch herunterladen.

Und wie immer der ganz heiße Tipp: Das Schweißfachgeschäft in Deiner Nähe - da wirst Du in der Regel auch gerne geholfen 

Grüße 
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynx75 (19. April 2005)

Hi hügelflitzer,

danke erst einmal für deine Hilfe. Hebe aber noch eine Frage. Was ist aus der Gabel geworden. Ist die noch im Einsatz? Hatte nämlich auch vor mir eine zu machen, allerdings mit Disc-Aufnahme!

Gruß Björn


----------



## brockenhammer (19. April 2005)

hallo zusammen,

@volker: besten dank für die blumen.
die ausfaller sind in der tat die bieröffner von paragon machine works. die streben sind nach alter väter sittte geschlitzt, auf dem bandschleifer angeschrägt und drübergelötet.
sitzstreben sind eigentlich herkömmlich angelegt, ich musste aber zusehen, dass ich ordentlich weit nach aussen gehe, damit nen anständiger reifen durchgeht. die vorgebogegen s-bend streben sind mir immer ein bisschen wenig kurvig.

@hügelflitzer und lynx
bei l-cuzn40 handelt es sich um normales messinglot, welches für edelstähle nicht taugt. 
neusilber (wie l-cuni10zn42) liegt bei der verarbeitungstemperatur leicht über messing und lässt sich in der regel nicht so toll modellieren. hab vor ner weile ein bisschen damit rumgefummelt und es sieht immer sehr nach wig naht aus, weils nicht so schön fließt. 
silber, ich nutze meist l-ag55sn, seltener l-ag40cd (!!mit maske und fetter absaugung, weil cadmiumhaltig!!), sollte eigentlich gehen, aber ich würd ehrlichgesagt aussicherheitsgründen nen normalstahl-adapter verwenden und mit messing löten. da sind dann einfach mehr reserven vorhanden, die man im zweifelsfall gebrauchen kann.

frohes schaffen                   gruß


----------



## lynx75 (19. April 2005)

brockenhammer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich würd ehrlichgesagt aussicherheitsgründen nen normalstahl-adapter verwenden und mit messing löten. da sind dann einfach mehr reserven vorhanden, die man im zweifelsfall gebrauchen kann.



Meinst du damit die höhere Zugfestigkeit von dem Messinglot gegenüber silber??


----------



## brockenhammer (19. April 2005)

ja, primär darum geht es. 
ich denke einfach, dass messing, ne ordentliche autogenanlage vorausgesetzt, gegenüber silber ein bisschen dankbarer in der verarbeitung ist, gerade wenn man noch nicht so viel erfahrung (oder ist das eine unterstellung?) hat. 

was ich noch vergessen habe. du solltest unbedingt eine abstützung zwischen sitzstrebe und kettenstrebe einplanen. 

gruß


----------



## lynx75 (20. April 2005)

Nein, ist keine Unterstellung. Bin blutiger Anfänger. Ich habe mich durch euch anstecken lassen!

Befor ich aber an den Rahmen gehe, werde ich ordentlich üben.

Die Abstützung habe ich schon eingeplant!

Gruß Björn


----------



## Wast (27. April 2005)

Hi,

hätte da auch gleich mal ne Frage an die Checker hier (positiv gemeint!!!).

Wie schützt ihr die Rahmenrohre innen? Da gibt es ja die:
-kataphoresische Behandlung (Scapin)
-Veralisieren (Wiesmann)
-Phosphorbad (keine Ahnung wer das macht)
-Verchromen
-Verzinken

Hohlraumversiegelung mit:
-Wachs
-Öl
Was ist da besser und warum???


Was ist günstig, gut, haltbar, realisierbar....???

Verzinken hab ich gehört soll nicht so gut sein, da man irgendwie mit Kupfer zu tun hat und das unter Umständen die Korrosion verschnellern kann. 

Habe gedacht, dass ich den Rahmen gut mit Wasser auswasche (wegen dem Silberlotflußmittel), dann in ein Phosphorbad tauchen, füllern und mit Autolack lackieren. Danach noch mit Hohlraumversiegelung (Wachs oder Öl???) versiegeln. Was haltet Ihr davon? Geht das so wie ich mir das vorstelle?

Danke euch für alle Antworten!!!


MFG

Wast


----------



## immerletzter (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo, was ist beim schweissen zu beachten. Will es nicht selber machen sondern ein Freund will es mir zusammenbrutzeln. Ich frage nun was ich bei der Materialwahl beachten sollte, damit die Kiste auch schweissbar ist. Gibt der Thron Satz in diesere Hinsicht was her? Sollten bestimmte Wandstärken nicht unterschritten werden? Andere Dinge die man schon bei der Materialbeschaffung beachten sollte?


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Juni 2005)

... einfach den thread durchlesen  da steht alles drin. 

es soll da den spruch geben "lesen bildet". in diesem fall ganz besonders...

ciao
flo


----------



## Holland (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wie ist denn Eure Meinung zum Austausch der Ausfallenden bei einem Alurahmen? (aus Columbus Aluthron)
Wer käme als Rahmenbauer in Frage?


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## moo (11. Juni 2005)

www.richi-engineering.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (13. Juni 2005)

Wast schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hätte da auch gleich mal ne Frage an die Checker hier (positiv gemeint!!!).
> 
> ...



Moin Wast,

von Deinen Punkten scheiden Verzinken und Verchromen eigentlich aus.
Kataphorese ist eine gute Sache, es wird aber nicht einfach sein, jemanden zu finden, der das macht.
Veralisieren ist im Grunde Vernickeln. Ist nicht ganz leicht und optisch Geschmackssache.
Phosphatieren ist als Vorbereitung für eine Lackierung eigentlich ideal. Wenn Du einen Lieferanten dafür findest, würde ich das machen lassen.
Sonst halt Glasstrahlen lassen und der übliche Lackaufbau. Innen würde ich Fluid Film empfehlen, das bekommst Du in Sprühdosen und wirst nie Probleme haben, wenn Du alle zwei Jahre mal nachsprühst.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## Edelziege (13. Juni 2005)

Holland schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie ist denn Eure Meinung zum Austausch der Ausfallenden bei einem Alurahmen? (aus Columbus Aluthron)
> Wer käme als Rahmenbauer in Frage?
> ...



Moin Holland,
der Tausch von Ausfallenden ist in der Regel kein Problem. Ob es sich bei einem Rahmen aus Aluthron lohnt, ist die andere Frage.
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall das nachfolgende Warmauslagern nach dem Schweißen. Das sollte der Schweißer Dir auch machen können.
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## Holland (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es sich bei einem Rahmen aus Aluthron lohnt, ist die andere Frage.



Tja, das wird wahrscheinlich die nächste Frage sein, die es zu klären gilt.
Was mag so ein Umbau beim Aluschweisser so kosten? Der Rahmen müsste ja zudem noch chemisch entlackt und nach dem Umbau neu gepulvert werden...
Vielleicht wähle ich doch besser die halbwegs elegante Lösung mit der excentric ENO oder ordere gleich einen Pompino???


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Edelziege (20. Juni 2005)

Holland schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Holland,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Du beim Rahmenbauer weniger als 100 läßt, ohne Lackarbeiten, natürlich. Aber da hilft nur anfragen...
Ist der Rahmen heute gepulvert? Wenn ja, viel Spaß. Es gibt nichts ekligeres, als eine Pulverschicht zu entfernen. Und dann kommt nochmal das Geld für eine Lackierung oder Pulverung...
Ich kenne eingige Leute mit der ENO, das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Ist natürlich auch nicht billig, aber man hat erheblich weniger Ärger und kann sie auch noch in den nächsten Rahmen mitnehmen. Ich sage mir zwar auch immer bei jedem Rad "So, das ist es jetzt!", aber irgendwann lockt dann doch wieder was anderes .
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## Holland (29. Juni 2005)

Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Holland,
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Du beim Rahmenbauer weniger als 100 läßt, ohne Lackarbeiten, natürlich. Aber da hilft nur anfragen...



Ich hatte ja auch meine Zweifel, ob sich das überhaupt rechnet. Nach ersten Recherchen käme so ein Manöver auch ohne Material locker auf 200 EUR. Dazu kämen dann noch Entlacken (Pulver!) und neu Beschichten - locker noch mal 130 EUR.
Problematisch scheint auch die Beschaffung von Bahnausfallenden aus Alu zu sein...

Das Resultat wäre ohne Zweifel ein Unikat, aber für den Aufwand wäre durch vorhandenen Rahmen verkaufen und 400 EUR drauflegen schon ein Maßbau aus Stahl in Reichweite...


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## storchO (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde sehr wissen, mit welchen  einfachen Programm ihr den Rahmen konstruiert habt. Damit es auch Maßstabsgetreu wird. Also so ein Rahmenkosntruktionsprogramm. Ich habe Cinema 4D XL, aber zum Rahmenbau ist das ja leider nicht gedacht.
Ich will nämlich nun einen Rahmen entwickeln, den ich dann bei einem Schweißer, einem guten alten Schmied in Auftrag geben will.
Aber leider hab ich soviele Ideen im Kopf, weil aber nicht wie ich sie auf Papier>TFT-Bildschirm bringe    

Ich danke euch im Vorraus...

storchO


----------



## Quantic (24. Juli 2005)

jedes beliebige CAD Programm (ob nun 2D oder 3D) sollte doch funktionieren, oder?

Wenn du gleich noch ein paar Belastungsanalysen durchführen willst emphehle ich dir Pro ENGINEER. Da kannst du dann gleich noch simulieren, wie stark sich der Rahmen beim Antritt verbiegt, wie hoch die Spannungen sind und wo die größten Spannungen auftreten usw.


----------



## storchO (24. Juli 2005)

Und was ist ein kostenloses CAD Programm, was einfach zu bedienen ist.
So Extras wie Belastungstests... brauche ich nicht.

storchO


----------



## Quantic (24. Juli 2005)

> kostenloses CAD Programm


 offiziell wohl eher nicht   

Wie professionell oder eben nicht soll denn das ganze werden?
Geht es nur darum mit minnimalem aufwand einen Rahmen zu bruzzeln (lassen) oder bist du bereit dich ein bisschen in die Problematik "erstellen einer Technischen Zeichnung" und "Kostruieren mit CAD Programmen" hineinzuarbeiten?

Variante 1
Geh zum Schmied, erklär ihm was du haben willst und bring ne Handzeichnung mit den wichtigsten maßen als Gedankenstütze für ihn mit.

Variante 2
Besorg dir in der Bibliothek ein paar Bücher zu den oben genannten Themen
Für 2D Zeichnungen würde ich AutoCAD empfehlen (am weitesten verbreitet), für 3D würde ich Solid Works empfehlen (dürfte auch das einfachste 3D Programm sein)

Variante 3 hast du ja schon ausgeschlossen   

generell kann man sagen dass alle CAD Programme nach ähnlichem Muster funktionieren, das heißt wenn man erstmal eins beherrscht kann man mit den anderen auch recht schnell umgehen. Ich weis ja nicht was du beruflich machst oder später vorhast, wenns ein Ingenieurberuf ist oder werden soll ist es sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Idee sowas zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storchO (24. Juli 2005)

Ich will sehen, wie der Frame aussehen wird mit bestimmten Maßen. Ich will ablesen können, welche Winkel die Rohre zueinander haben und Lenkwinkel etc. Es sollte halt keinen Schnickschnack mit Belastung haben, nur konstruieren, wie auf nem blatt papier, bloß das ich die Winkel ablesen kann und so...
Dreidimensional muss es ja garnicht sein. Wer so ein programm hat, kann sich ja per PM vielleicht bei mir melden    ...

Mit Zeit investieren, mhhh, hab nun 3Wochen Zeit zum intensiven studieren der Materie, aber will keine Kohle für solche Programme und Hilfen ausgeben.
Ich will auch nen Programm, wo ich einen Tag später noch das Rohr in dem Winkel nachbearbeiten will bzw. kann.

storchO


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Juli 2005)

... da gibts von bikeforest eine sehr schöne applet lösung namens bikecad. damit kann man am bildschirm sehr schön "rumprobieren" und die daten auch exportieren. 

passend zum progrämmchen gibts auch 'nen forum. beides schon mal im fred hier erwähnt  es hilft auch ungemein diesen thread zu lesen, vom anfang bis zum ende...

ciao
flo


----------



## storchO (25. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... da gibts von bikeforest eine sehr schöne applet lösung namens bikecad. damit kann man am bildschirm sehr schön "rumprobieren" und die daten auch exportieren.
> 
> passend zum progrämmchen gibts auch 'nen forum. beides schon mal im fred hier erwähnt  es hilft auch ungemein diesen thread zu lesen, vom anfang bis zum ende...
> 
> ...



Ach das ist ja online, das ist ja fett, aber für nen Cruiser wird es schwierig, ist doch nur für Rennräder oder hab ich da was in der kurzen Zeit überlesen?

Thread hab ich schon gelesen...War schon hilfreich, aber ich will ihn ja basteln lassen wegen schmeißen und richten...

storchO


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Juli 2005)

storchO schrieb:
			
		

> Ach das ist ja online, das ist ja fett, aber für nen Cruiser wird es schwierig, ist doch nur für Rennräder oder hab ich da was in der kurzen Zeit überlesen?...



... du hast was überlesen und von cruiser stand nix in deinen bisherigen postings. 

wie so oft hilft auch dort -> probieren 

ciao
flo


----------



## storchO (25. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... du hast was überlesen und von cruiser stand nix in deinen bisherigen postings.
> 
> wie so oft hilft auch dort -> probieren
> 
> ...



also ich bekomme nicht mal nen ansatz von nem Stretch Cruiser hin, helft mir...

storchO


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

endlich ist es fertig  das neue Orange   
Zwar diesmal kein Singlespeeder, aber ich stells trotzdem hier mal mit rein. 

Gestern habe ich den Rahmen vom Pulerbeschichter bekommen und  irgendwann heute morgen stand es dann endlich auf den Rädern    
Heute dann die erste Probefahrt und Fotosession.
Könnte sein, daß ichs heute mit ins Bett nehme......

Bis denn und Grüße aus WOB 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. August 2005)

Wer könnte es Dir verdenken ?
Wirklich allerliebst, das Geröhr !  
Das Detail mit dem nach aussen offenen Steg in den Sitzstreben find ich auch sehr gelungen ! 
Hut ab, Hügelflitzer !


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. August 2005)

He he,  , gehst Du jetzt unter die Großserienproduzenten? 
Sehr schön geworden, mit persönlicher Note und wohltuend Sinnvoll verlegten Zügen. Wenn das Teil so fährt wie es aussieht, dann *musst* du es mit ins Bett nehmen.  Obwohl, gehört ja eigentlich in " Eure Cross Country Kunstwerke".  

gruzBAM


----------



## hoshman (19. August 2005)

hi alle rahmenbauer und die, die es werden wollen.
dazu kann ich nur sagen:"ich wills auch können!!!!" 
ich mache gerade ein grundpraktikum bei westfalia seperator, hersteller von zentrifugen, und nachdem ich den fred mal überflogen hab kam mir sehr vieles extrem bekannt vor. besonders das feilen auf ein zehntel genau. 
heute hab ich meinen "schnupperkurs schweißen und löten" beendet und wie es der zufall so will meinte der meister heute: " so, am montag könnt ihr euch dann etwas schweißen, in dem ihr alle erlernten schweißmethoden verwendet könnt (aber auch nicht müsst). nebenbei: neben der löterei, die mir während der letzten woche teilweise echt auf den kecks gegangen ist, hab ich desweiteren WIG- (engl. TIG), elektroden- und MAG-geschweißt. 
da ich nicht unbedingt gleich beim ersten mal etwas fahrbares auf die räder stellen will, sondern stattdessen nur etwas mit der materie auf tuchfühlung gehen will, hatte ich überlegt mir übers wochenende einen schrott-rahmen zu besorgen (weiß auch noch nicht wie) die rohre herauszusägen, die geometriedaten irgendeines rahmens zu übernehmen und mir dann so ein ding zusammenlöte. geht das theoretisch oder lieg ich da total falsch?
wenn ich eine ander geometrie als die des ursprungsrahmens anpeile, werde ich mir wohl neu ausfallenden fräsen müssen, oder?

und zu guter letzt: kann ich den rahmen anstelle zu löten, was sicherlich schöner ist, nicht auch mit WIG schweißen?

das waren die ersten gedanken und jetzt versuch ich mal den schrotthändler privat zu erreichen.

mfg hoshman


----------



## lynx75 (19. August 2005)

hallo hoshman,

was hast du für den schnupperkurs denn bezahlt? Wollte gerne auch das löten professionel erlernen!

gruß lynx


----------



## hoshman (19. August 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hoshman,
> 
> was hast du für den schnupperkurs denn bezahlt? Wollte gerne auch das löten professionel erlernen!
> 
> gruß lynx




nichts!
es ist allerdings so, dass ich momentan ein praktikum für mein zukünftiges maschinenbaustudium absolvieren muss. dieses mache ich in der schlosser-lehrwerkstatt. und im rahmen dieses praktikums musste ichneben fräsen, bohren und drehen auch schweißen und löten lernen. heute bin ich quasi fertig, das heißt ich hab bei all diesen fertigungsarten die einfachsten grundkenntnisse erlernt. aber ich muss noch drei wochen absitzen, weil ich acht wochen absolvieren muss.
schweißen und löten ging jetzt ca. 1 1/2 wochen und in dieser zeit ist mir erst aufgegangen, wie "simple", jedenfalls der theorie nach, so ein gemuffter, gelöhteter oder geschweißter stahlrahmen zu bauen ist. 
natürlich kann man das, was ich gelernt hat nicht mit einem richtigen rahmenbaukurs vergleichen, dennoch hat es mir ein gewisses grundverständnis und ein gefühl für den umgang mit metall verschafft.

ich denke, dass man sicherlich irgendwo in deiner nähe einen solchen kurs machen, ich hab in diesem fred ja auch etwas über schweißkurse gelesen. ich würde z.b. mal in einer volkshochschule nachfragen. wenn die töpfer-, strick- und kochkurse anbieten, wird sich sicher auch ein metallverarbeitender kurs dabei finden.

mir ist vorhin aufgegangen, dass ich mir ja auch noch ein neues tretlagergehäuse drehen/fräsen muss. hat da jemand zufälligerweise das innenmaß?
ich hab hier vorhin in einem fahrradladen so ein altes herrenrad angeboten bekommen. das kommt dann morgen unter die säge.

mfg hoshman


----------



## lynx75 (19. August 2005)

hi,

natürlich kann man in meiner gegend solche kurse belegen. jedoch kosten die ein heiden geld (ca. 400-600 ). erlich gesagt ist das der spaß mir nicht wert. 
werde also mir das schweißen und das perfekte löten wol selber aneignen müssen. das löten klappt schon ganz gut. habe an meinen alten stahlrahmen eine scheibenbremsaufnahme drangelötet. sie hält schon seit ca. 1500 km.

bezüglich des innenmaßes kann ich dir keine auskunft geben. würde ich einfach mit einer digitalen meßlehre nachmessen.

wenn du dann am schweißen, löten, drehen und fräsen bist mach viele bilder und stell uns deine erfahrungen zur verfügung, damit wir noch einiges lernen können!

gruß björn


----------



## hoshman (20. August 2005)

gerade ist mir noch aufgegangen, wie ich sehr einfach mein ansonsten noch ausstehendes projekt in die tat umsetzen kann. ich hatte mir noch vorgenommen bevor ich mit dem studieren anfange noch einen stahlcrosser aufzubauen. da solche rahmen allerdings selten gesäht werden dachte ich mir einfach einen rennradrahmen zu nehmen und an ihm cantisockel und zudem noch eine scheibenbremsaufnahme anzulöten.

@lynx: wo hast du dir halterung her? kann man die einfach so betellen oder müsste ich mir die auch noch zurecht fräsen?

weitere frage: wie werden muffen hergestellt? während meiner nächtlichen träumerei kam mir auch der gedanke muffen zu basteln, in die ich dann die rohre einlöte. das müsste doch eigentlich das zeit- und nervenaufwendige ausrichten der rohre um einiges erleichtern, oder?

einen schönen samstag wünscht hoshman


----------



## hoshman (20. August 2005)

hätte da noch eine frage:

da ich mir immer noch nicht ganz klar bin, wie ich die gehrung schleifen und dann auch noch den exakten winkel treffen soll, hatte ich mir überlegt, die ganze sache einfach in der fräsmaschine zu machen. ich kann du das senkrechtstehende fräse (hieß doch pinole, oder???) exakt auf den winkel zustellen und dann mit einem passendem fräser in das rohr reinfahren oder?

ich hoffe, mein gedankengang war verständlich.


----------



## mete (20. August 2005)

Das mit dem Rennradrahmen würde ich lassen, die sind nicht auf die Belastung durch Scheibe oder Canti ausgelegt, außerdem weicht die Geometrie von der eines Crossers ab und Du wirst Probeme haben, die 32mm Cross- Reifen in den Hinterbau zu bekommen.


----------



## hoshman (20. August 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Rennradrahmen würde ich lassen, die sind nicht auf die Belastung durch Scheibe oder Canti ausgelegt, außerdem weicht die Geometrie von der eines Crossers ab und Du wirst Probeme haben, die 32mm Cross- Reifen in den Hinterbau zu bekommen.



ok, leuchtet ein.

zum aktuellen projekt: ich hab die fahrradleiche jetzt komplett zerlegt und bis auf rahmen und gabel landet alles auf dem schrott. dann werde ich mal damit beginnen die rohre herauszusägen.
ich muss mir dann morgen noch ein neues steuerrohr und tretlagergehäuse drehen. kann mir jemand sagen welchen innendurchmesser ein 1 1/8 zoll steuerrohr hat?
jetzt mach ich mich auf die suche nach einer rahmengeometriezeichnung irgendeines herstellers und kann dann nachdem ich die abgesägten rohre vermessen hab die ungefähre rahmengröße bestimmen.
bei den ausfallenden hab ich glück. da es sich um einen alten kalkhoff herrenrad-rahmen für nabenschaltung handelt, werden dessen lange ausfaller abgesägt und umgedreht als horizontale wieder angelötet. oder ich nehm einfach die aus der gabel, mal sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynx75 (20. August 2005)

@hoshman

die aufnahme habe ich einfach aus einem stück stahl zurecht gesägt und gefeilt. eine fräse habe ich leider noch nicht.

gruß björn


----------



## hoshman (20. August 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> @hoshman
> 
> die aufnahme habe ich einfach aus einem stück stahl zurecht gesägt und gefeilt. eine fräse habe ich leider noch nicht.
> 
> gruß björn



ne fräse brauch man ja auch nicht. ich wollte das eh nur per fräse machen, da ich zum einen die fräse in der firma stehen hab und dann noch etwas geübter an diesem monstrum werden will.
ich hab letztens bei irgendeiner supermarktkette ein fräse im angebot gesehen, so eine mini-tischfräse. sollte so 35,- kosten. da hats mich auch schon in den fingern gejuckt. aber dann kam die vernunft, warum und wozu brauch ich ne fräse?


----------



## checky (11. Oktober 2005)

Man, ist dies ein klasse Thread.

der offene & durchgehende Steg an Hügelflitzers XC Bike   
oder dieses:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=82602
noch schön polieren & dann klar versiegeln  sehr schöner Kontrast mit den kupferfarbenen Lötnähten (sacht man das so ? )

Schade das es bei mir nur zum SMD Löten reicht, sonst könnte ich schwach werden.
Bitte weiter so.


----------



## lynx75 (11. Oktober 2005)

@hoshman

Hi hoshman,

was ist iegentlich aus deinem Vorhaben geworden?

Gruß Björn


----------



## wheelie willy (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
da bald weihnachten vor der tür steht und ich noch immer davon träum mir einen rahmen zu braten überlege ich, ob ich mir ein autogenschweiß- und hartlötgerät schenken lassen soll um einen bisschen zu üben! Hab mich auch schon in mehreren baumärkten umgeschaut. Da gibt es hauptsächlich sachen von rothenberger und cfh. Und nun meine frage: Gibt es zwischen den teilen irgendwelche unterschiede oder ist es egal welches ich davon kaufe?! Würd mich über jeden tip freuen! 

Grüße vom willy


----------



## hügelflitzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Willy

zwischen den Anlagen von Rothenberger und cfh gibt eigentlich so gut wie keine Unterschiede. Das Zeug von Rothenberger macht vielleicht noch den Eindruck ein klein bißchen liebevoller gemacht zu sein. Die Funktion würde ich bei beiden Herstellern gleich einschätzen. 
Habe selbst eine Anlage von CFH, die ich vor ein paar Jahren mit einer 2l Mehrwegflasche von Rothenberger und einer Druckminderer-Armatur ergänzt habe. Die Einweg O2 Flaschen sind bei beiden Systemen - wegen geringer Füllmenge - ziemlich nervig. Mit den Brenngaskartuschen - die übrigens zwischen beiden Systemen kompatibel sind - gibts eigentlich keine Probleme. 

Vielleicht hats ja geholfen. 
Grüße aus WOB 

Dirk


----------



## lynx75 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Willy,

ich würde dir CFH empfehlen, weil günstiger. Dann aber noch einen Druckmindere und eine Sauerstoffflasche aus dem Baumarkt. Ist wesentlich günstiger als die Einweg Sauerstoffflaschen und eine 2L Sauerstoffflasche. Das wiederbefüllen ist min. genau so teuer wie eine Füllung der 10L Flasche aus den Baumarkt. Ich habe für die 10L Flasche, 30 für die Füllung bezahlt (plus Pfand). Bei einer 2l Flasche wären es in Bielefeld, bei Linde, 36 für das O2 + ca. 15-20 Gebühren gewesen.

Mich würde mal Interessieren was hügelflitzer für eine Füllung bezahlt.

Gruß Björn


----------



## wheelie willy (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Dirk,
vielen dank für deine antwort. Den Eindruck das die rothenberger sachen liebevoller gemacht sinn hab ich auch gehabt. Möglicherweise erklärt das auch den höheren preis gegenüber den CFH teile. Irgendwo in dem thread hab ich gelesen das man für den rahmenbau nicht die Lote aus dem baumarkt nehmen sollte, kann man denn zum üben das zeug nehmen?! Wofür ist der druckminderer genau gut? Weil er ja bei den anlagen nicht unbedingt notwendig zu sein scheint. Ach so, wie habt ihr löten gelernt? Habt ihr euch das selber beigebracht oder werden einer ausbildung gelernt? Ich wollte erstmal versuchen bleche zu verlöten, zum beispiel zu einem "T". Wenn das gut klappt wollt ich mir irgendwelche alten rohre besorgen die ungefähr die selben eigenschaften (besonders die wändstärke) wie die rahmen rohre haben und wenn das auch super funktioniert werd ich mich an einen rahmen wagen. Habt ihr bessere oder andere ideen?  

Tja, bin so langsam beim schreiben das ich gar net gemerkt hab wie der björn geantwortet hat. Aber auch dir vielen dank!

Gruß basti


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Oktober 2005)

Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Holland,
> Ist der Rahmen heute gepulvert? Wenn ja, viel Spaß. Es gibt nichts ekligeres, als eine Pulverschicht zu entfernen.



Soweit richtig, eklig is das schon, aber selbst zu Hause unkompliziert selber zu machen. Und billig!
Auch wenn das bei manchen Profis chemisches Entlacken heißt und sauteuer ist...

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynx75 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Basti,

ich habe keine Lötausbildung genossen. Habe mich durch diesen Thread verleiten lassen es mal aus zu probieren. Habe natürlich erst mal an irgendwelchen Rohren geübt. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mich noch nicht an einen ganzen Rahmen getraut habe. Sondern nur meinem alten Rahmen eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme gegönnt.







Zum üben kannst du sicherlich das Lot aus dem Baumarkt nehmen. Habe es auch für meine Aufnahme genommen.

Der Druckminderer ist vermindert den Druck aus der O2-Flasche (ich glaube 200 Bar) auf Arbeitsdruck (bin mir nicht ganz sicher, so ca. 7 Bar????). Bei Rothenberger so wie bei CFH sind auch Druckminderer dabei. Diese sehen halt nur ander aus und sind wesentlich kleiner. Diese kann man aber nicht mit einer 2 oder 10 L O2 Flasche verwenden!!!

Gruß Björn


----------



## wheelie willy (12. Oktober 2005)

Hey Björn,
Die erklärung für den druckminderer klingt eigentlich sehr logisch! Warum bin ich net selber darauf gekommen!? Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass mit dem druckminderer der an den gerätem dran ist man keine 2 oder 10L Flasche verwenden kann? So schön wie die scheibenbremsaufnahme geworden ist denk ich das du auch einen rahmen hinbekommen solltest.

Gruß basti


----------



## hügelflitzer (12. Oktober 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Willy,
> 
> ich würde dir CFH empfehlen, weil günstiger. Dann aber noch einen Druckmindere und eine Sauerstoffflasche aus dem Baumarkt. Ist wesentlich günstiger als die Einweg Sauerstoffflaschen und eine 2L Sauerstoffflasche. Das wiederbefüllen ist min. genau so teuer wie eine Füllung der 10L Flasche aus den Baumarkt. Ich habe für die 10L Flasche, 30 für die Füllung bezahlt (plus Pfand). Bei einer 2l Flasche wären es in Bielefeld, bei Linde, 36 für das O2 + ca. 15-20 Gebühren gewesen.
> 
> ...




Hi Björn, 

habe jetzt 2x meine 2l Flasche bei Linde in Braunschweig füllen lassen. 
Die nehmen dafür 25. Von den "Horror-Preisen" von anderen Linde Filialen habe ich allerdings auch schon gehört.... 
Da bei meiner Flasche jetzt langsam der TÜV abläuft, werde ich sie in den nächsten Tagen bei OBI in WOB tauschen. Die führen das Rothenberger Programm und tauschen - wenn die telefonische Auskunft stimmt - alt gegen neu + befüllt für 28. 
Die 10l Flasche wäre natürlich auch für mich was. Leider muß ich zum Löten immer in den Garten (Mietshaus, kleiner Keller ohne ordentliche Belüftung, schreckhafte Nachbarn,...) . Die Schlepperei reicht mir momentan so schon....


----------



## lynx75 (12. Oktober 2005)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Björn,
> Die erklärung für den druckminderer klingt eigentlich sehr logisch! Warum bin ich net selber darauf gekommen!? Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass mit dem druckminderer der an den gerätem dran ist man keine 2 oder 10L Flasche verwenden kann? So schön wie die scheibenbremsaufnahme geworden ist denk ich das du auch einen rahmen hinbekommen solltest.
> 
> Gruß basti



Das hast du richtig verstanden. Ein passenden Druckminderer bekommt man "relativ" günstig bei eBay.

Gruß Björn


----------



## bike punx (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Börn, sollte deine Idee konkreter werden, hätte ich evtl. über Umwege die möglichkeit an eine Rahmenbaulehre zu kommen! Damit sind seinerzeit im Ajz Rahmen schon fast in " Kleinserie" gelötet worden! Zusätzlich hätte ich noch wen , der dir dazu was erzählen könnte, der ist nur immer etwas gestresst!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## lynx75 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Stephan,

das ist ja mal ein Angebot! 
Werde, sobald es etwas genauer wird, auf dich zurückkommen!

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike punx (13. Oktober 2005)

Kein Problem, du weißt ja, wie ich zu erreichen bin! Gruß Stephan


----------



## wheelie willy (13. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die antworten. Ich denke das ich dann das gerät von CFH kaufen werde. Habt ihr sonst noch ein paar tips für einen lötanfänger? 

Gruß basti


----------



## PHR3AK (13. Oktober 2005)

gerade eine stunde den tread durchgelesen hat mich nichtmehr losgelassen - super! könnte ich vieleicht auch so eine cd bekommen von der immer die rede ist? könnte über einen freund an nen mig/mag schweißgerät kommen, wo bekommt man das co² oder argon dafür? der baumarkt hat es nicht. schweißereibedarf währ vieleicht ne möglichkeit, aber mein kumpel meite sie haben es ihm nicht verkaufen wollen.


----------



## heavy mental (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

gibts eigentlich noch Gabelköpfe für breite gemuffte Gabeln - zum Beispiel für ReiseMTBs? Bei Reset hab ich schon geschaut, werde aber nicht schlau aus den Texten: "Gabelkopf wie Silva 551, crown style Silva 551, 1", halb innen + außen gemufft".

Gruß.


----------



## flattermann (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo heavy mental,

die GabelkÃ¶pfe gibt es bei reset. Reset hat im Internet nur die "Restpostenliste" - fÃ¼hrt aber das gesamte long-shen-Programm. Einfach bei Reset Infomaterial und Preislisten bestellen. 
Wenn Du Dich schnell informieren (oder in England bestellen) willst dann schau auf www.framebuilding.com. Die dort abgebildeten Long shen - teile kann Dir auch Herr KÃ¶hn / Reset besorgen z.B. Long shen Gabelkopf LC33 fÃ¼r ca. 13,94 â¬ netto.

GrÃ¼Ãe Ulrich


----------



## heavy mental (18. Oktober 2005)

flattermann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo heavy mental,
> 
> die GabelkÃ¶pfe gibt es bei reset. Reset hat im Internet nur die "Restpostenliste" - fÃ¼hrt aber das gesamte long-shen-Programm. Einfach bei Reset Infomaterial und Preislisten bestellen.
> Wenn Du Dich schnell informieren (oder in England bestellen) willst dann schau auf www.framebuilding.com. Die dort abgebildeten Long shen - teile kann Dir auch Herr KÃ¶hn / Reset besorgen z.B. Long shen Gabelkopf LC33 fÃ¼r ca. 13,94 â¬ netto.
> ...




Vielen Dank!

Gruss,
Jan.


----------



## checky (18. Oktober 2005)

mich läßt das Thema nicht los   

Gibt es Ausfallenden für ne Gabel bei der die Discaufnahme schon mit dran ist (Reset oder Framebuildung.com hat zumindest nix dergleichen) ?

Danke


----------



## flattermann (18. Oktober 2005)

guckst du hier (wenns auch noch verschiebbar sein soll) http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/

Grüße Ulrich


----------



## lynx75 (18. Oktober 2005)

Checky sucht aber Ausfallenden für die *GABEL* und nicht für den Rahmen!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das diese wie die von der RC31 aussehen sollen.

Habe auch schon nach solchen Ausfallern gesucht, aber bid dato kein gefunden! Muss man warscheinlich selber herstellen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## checky (19. Oktober 2005)

richtig.
Am liebsten ne Gabelkrone vonner Manitou I-III oder 95er Judy, Carbonrohre & eben diese Ausfallenden dürften ein ganz leckeres Teilchen werden   
Aber erstmal diese Ausfallenden bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoshman (19. Oktober 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> @hoshman
> 
> Hi hoshman,
> 
> ...




der Ausbildungschef hat mir "untersagt" irgendetwas in seinen hallen zu fertigen, das auch nur im entferntesten mit einem verkehrsmittel zu tun hat. danach sind die rohre dann in der recycletonne der firma gelandet und ich konnte mir noch nicht einmal ein paar v-brakes fräsen. dumm gelaufen, aber ich gebe nicht auf.
jetzt steht erstmal ein neues projekt an: meine erste eigene wohnung, im november ziehe ich um.

mfg hoshman


----------



## lynx75 (5. November 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe von einem Kollegen einen defekten Stevens 7.1.2 Stahlrahmen bekommen. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob man diesen nicht wieder flott machen könnte. Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man den Riss:







Nun habe ich mir überlegt, ob man nicht das Tretlagergehäuse wieder schweissen sollte, bzw. alle Schweißnähte neu verlöten sollte. So hätte man schöne glatte Übergänge zu den eizelnen Rohren. Da ja leider auch das Unterrohr einen Riss hat, habe ich mir überlegt, ob man nicht einfach ein neues Einlöten könnte.

Was meint Ihr? Wird das möglich sein?

Gruß Björn


----------



## bike punx (5. November 2005)

Hallo Björn, wie ich sehe suchst du dir ja quasi Arbeit! 

Wenn di Phills alten Rahmen wirklich reparieren möchtest , hätte ich evtl. was für dich, ich hab noch ein paar Tretlagermuffen, evtl. passen die! Dadurch sollten die gebrochenen Stücke nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen, und würden durch die Muffen gestützt! Falls intresse, du weißt wo du mich findest!

gruß stephan


----------



## Edelziege (9. November 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe von einem Kollegen einen defekten Stevens 7.1.2 Stahlrahmen bekommen. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob man diesen nicht wieder flott machen könnte. Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man den Riss:
> 
> ...



Hallo Björn,

die Geschichte ist nicht so einfach, weil der Riss rostig ist. Da wird fast sicher immer wieder ein Riss entstehen, wobei es natuerlich auch auf die zukuenftige Nutzung ankommt. Aber es wird immer ein gewisser Pfusch bleiben, ueber den Riss zu schweissen oder zu loeten.
Eine technisch sinnvolle Reparatur wuerde den Austausch der Tretlagerhuelse und des Unterrohres umfassen, allerdings ist das nicht unbedingt wirtschaftlich sinnvoll. Ein Austausch des Unterrohres ohne Austausch der Tretlagerhuelse ist viel Aufwand, der Austausch der Tretlagerhuelse macht den Braten dann auch nicht mehr fett. Das ist vielleicht auch ein gutes Uebungsstueck fuer die hier, die selbst in den Rahmenbau einsteigen moechten.
Im Ganzen wuerde ich aber eher zu einem anderen Rahmen raten, das ist guenstiger und wahrscheinlich auch besser als eine Reparatur. Das gilt natuerlich nur, wenn der Rahmen fuer Dich nichts besonderes darstellt.

Viele Gruesse von der
Edelziege


----------



## lynx75 (9. November 2005)

@Edelziege

Hi,

danke erst einmal für Deine Antwort.

Also den Rahmen habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Es liegt daher nicht ganz so viel Herzblut dran.
Aber ich wollte es, wie du schon gesagt hast, als ein weiteres Übungsobjekt nehmen, bevor ich einen kompletten Rahmen bauen werde. Bei der Scheibenbremsenaufnahme hat es ja schon gut geklappt (hält schon seit ca. 2500 km, bei fast täglichen gebrauch).

Dann werde ich Deinen Rat wohl befolgen und eine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme natürlich noch oben drauf.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Edelziege (9. November 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Edelziege
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Hi Björn,

ich hatte den ganzen thread nicht mehr im Kopf . Aber das aendert die Sache natuerlich etwas. Wenn man es selbst macht, ist die Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit natuerlich eine voellig andere.
Als Uebung ist das auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache. Und da wuerde ich auf jeden Fall Huelse und Unterrohr austauschen. Denn bei stumpf aufliegenden Rohren ist das Einloeten der Tretlagerhuelse gar nicht so einfach gerade hinzubekommen, da ist das vor einem kompletten Rahmen ein guter Test.

Viele Gruesse von der
Edelziege


----------



## HeikoP (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

ich will in nächster Zeit eine nagelneue schwarze Carbongabel vom Renner in "Wagenfarbe" lackieren. Da dieser in RAL 5011 gepulvert ist, dürfte die Beschaffung der Farbe ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder? Afra ist z.B. bei mir um die Ecke. (die haben ne Lackmischmaschine). Weiss jemand, was genau das für ein Lack ist, und ob der sich mit Carbon verträgt oder ob das überhaupt relevant ist, da ja auf der gabel aktuell Klarlack draufpappt.?

zum lacken selbst: reicht es, den bisherigen Klarlack mit 1000-er anzuschleifen und dann das blau in 2-3 Schichten aufzutragen (mit Becherpistole), oder sollte man lieber einmal weiß Grundieren. (auf der schwarzen Gabel befinden sich unter dem Klarlack weiße Labels...nicht, dass die dann im Decklack durchscheinen..). 

Gruß
Heiko


....quatsch...nich RAL 5011 sonder royalblau-metallic (VW LA5U)


----------



## findus170 (18. Juli 2006)

Mist, zu viele Tabs offen....


----------



## zurkoe (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

für alle die das Thema Rahmenbau interessiert. Hier mal ein Fred dazu. Rahmenbaukurs mit D. Hertel. Wurde ja hier auch schonmal angesprochen. Die Nachfrage war wohl beim letzten Mal recht gross, sodass evtl. der nächste Kurs schon im Frühjahr stattfindet. Bisher war er nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicibricolage (18. November 2007)

Erstmal fetten Respekt!
Hab den thread von vorn bis hinten verschlungen!
Nachdem ich jetzt auf eigene Faust nichts neues mehr finde, scheint mir hier der beste Platz für meine Fragen.

Mein Wunsch: Ein cleaner Dirt/Streetrahmen, so wie ich ihn gerne hätte. Die Geometrie steht weitestgehend fest. Ich hab ja einen, der für mich super funktioniert (NS Suburban). Allerdings gibts für fast jede Ecke des Rahmens eine schönere Lösung, natürlich von jeweils unterschiedlichen Herstellern oder aus meinem Kopf, also fällt "einfach" einen anderen kaufen flach. Einfach wäre ja auch langweilig. Finde aber auch nichts, was mich überzeugt.
Ein Paar Gedanken hab ich mir da schon gemacht...
1. Gewicht
  - nicht schwerer als jetzt <2450g - leichter wär natürlich toll
2. Geometrie
  - s.o., Tretlager 5mm tiefer, Kettenstrebe 5mm kürzer, Steuerrohr 15-25mm höher->weniger Spacer
3. integrierter Steuersatz
  - würde gerne Industrielager direkt im Rahmen verpressen
4. integriertes Innenlager
  - eingepresste Lager mit Shimano/RaceFace kompatibel
5. superkurze Ausfallenden
  - mit Halflink-Kette brauche ich nicht viel Verstellbereich, Übersetzung ist festgelegt
6. Direkte Postmount-Aufnahme hinten
7. Innenverlegte Hydaulikleitung für die Bremse
  - Stahflex kurz hinterm Steuerrohr mit Banjo an den Rahmen, Starres Röhrchen durch Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe, kurz vorm Ausfallende wieder per Banjo raus... sowas von clean!

Habe jetzt noch einen riesen Haufen Fragen...aber bin ich im richtigen thread? Oder guckt hier schon keiner mehr rein?
Immerhin isses Singlespeed!


----------



## mountainlion (18. November 2007)

ne ne, gedanklich verfolge ich den thread auch, und hab mehrere solcher ähnlichen Links gespeichert, aber bisher net die zeit gefunden sie zu durchstöbern...

zu dem hier



> 1. Gewicht
> - nicht schwerer als jetzt <2450g - leichter wär natürlich toll
> 2. Geometrie
> - s.o., Tretlager 5mm tiefer, Kettenstrebe 5mm kürzer, Steuerrohr 15-25mm höher->weniger Spacer
> ...



1.) ja ne gewicht is klar, wirste vorher nicht viel dran festlegen können, musst aber bedenken das durch so spielereien wie innen verlegte züge etc der rahmen nicht unbedingt leichter wird.

1/2.) meine empfehlung wäre noch eine integrierte Sattelklemme...

2.) am besten eine skizze (seitenansicht) von dem bestehenden rahmen (suburban) machen und dann die Geometrieänderungen einzeichnen, so würds  ich machen

3.) fein, aber bedenke, das sich durch so integriertes zeig die geometrie mitverändert, weil einbauhöhe vorne geringer wird etc

4.) integriertes innenlager schön, aber ob das mit shimano etc kompatibel ist bin ich ma net sicher

5.) spricht nichts dagegen

6.) wäre auch mein Favorit

7.) dito, aber was ist Banjo? ist das das Röhrchen?

Desweiteren 

empfehlen kann ich die Literatur von Smolik, "Rahmenbau"

und ein paar links hau ich auch noch dazu:

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/

http://www.rahmenbauteile.de/

http://www.reset-racing.de/

lässt su schweissen, oder selber?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25360

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210480

MEIN FAVORIT für die kleinen Schmankerln...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209119

Salut und mfg Matthias


----------



## lelebebbel (19. November 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> 4.) integriertes innenlager schön, aber ob das mit shimano etc kompatibel ist bin ich ma net sicher



Geht. Man braucht halt Lager mit passendem Innendurchmesser, und der Lagerabstand muss auch ziemlich genau stimmen, aber technisch sollte das bei nem Stahlrahmen kein Problem sein.
Wolfhound:





Ich bin ja nun selbst kein Rahmenbauer, aber irgendwas sagt mir dennoch, dass du ziemlich hohe Ansprüche an deinen ersten geplanten Eigenbau stellst (sehr genaue Geometrie, integrierte Lager, Gewicht!, usw). 

Vielleicht wäre es empfehlenswert, erstmal einen harmlosen konventionellen Rahmen zu braten um Erfahrungen zu sammeln.


----------



## singlestoph (19. November 2007)

integrierte lager

hmmm

wenn du unbedingt willst


wenn perfekt eingepresst und nichts ausschlägt ist das vielleicht ok

aber du schaffst dir da probleme und mehraufwand die es bei der klassischen variante nicht gibt

wenn du was für shimano passendes baust kann es sein das zwei drei jahre später alles wieder anders ist und nichts mehr davon zu den neuen kurbeln und innenlager passt

steuerrohre de zu integrierten lagern passen müssen relativ dick sein, ob das dann wirklich harmonisch aussieht musst du selber wissen

s


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...
> 
> steuerrohre de zu integrierten lagern passen müssen relativ dick sein, ob das dann wirklich harmonisch aussieht musst du selber wissen
> 
> s



... columbus löst das z. b. so 


















sicher eine der "schöneren" lösungen. aber immer noch grotig gegenüber der klassischen variante. ein riesen aufwand für eine funktionale verschlechterung (integrierter hs versus klassischer hs) 

ciao
flo


----------



## bicibricolage (19. November 2007)

schön, danke für die Antworten, bin aber noch nicht viel weiter.

Das mit dem Innenlager wär schonmal (fast) geregelt. Fertigteil oder selberdrehen? welches rohmaterial und woher? Wird ja länger als eine Standardhülse und wahrscheinlich auch grösserer D, genaue Masse habe ich, wenn ich die passenden Lager gefunden habe--> gleich mal ausmessen was ich brauche.

Die Frage was ein Banjo ist: 90 Grad Anschluss für Stahlflexleitungen, ringförmig, mit Hohlschraube. Hab grad keine links da, aber Bilder dazu gibts z.B. bei Chainreaction unter Goodridge Bremsleitungen. Sehr empfehlenswert die Dinger übrigens.

Die Columbus-Steuerrohrlösung hab ich schon gestrichen, das sind Rennradteile und nicht für die auftretenden Belastungen ausgelegt. Es geht hier um ein Dirtbike. So mit durch die Luftfliegen und so...
Hatte eher an BMX Teile gedacht und denke auch beim Rohrmaterial eher in diese Richtung. Hat jemand da Bezugsquellen?

Fügetechnik - Schweissen ist OK, kann ich und kenne wen der's noch besser kann...hatte aber an Löten gedacht, fillet brazed will ich mal ausprobieren.
Stabilitätsunterschied Löten/Schweissen? Gibts da was zu?
Und wenn löten - Rohre stumpf aufeinander, so wie bisher beschrieben oder durchstossen? Woher hab ich DAS denn jetzt...? Ich glaub hab mal beim Smolik was dazu gesehen. Wallaby? ...find ich nichts mehr zu, hat jemand was?

Grösstes Problem sehe ich momentan bei der Beschaffung des Rohmaterials. Ich denke, das ich mit Standartrohrsätzen nicht weit komme, da das meisste ja doch irgendwie sehr Rennrad/XC lastig ausgelegt ist. Ketten- und Sitzstreben sollten z.B. durchgehend rund und ohne Verjüngung sein.

Vorschläge zur Dimensionierung werden dankend angenommen, ich werd wohl nicht meinen Rahmen auseinandersägen um mal zu messen, was da für Wandstärken verbaut sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicibricolage (19. November 2007)

hab mal ein paar ideen (alles nur geklaut...)

schicke Sattelklemme, allerdings sehr aufwändig...







Ausfallenden...so eher nich...





aber so...ist zwar vorne aber der Style!










integriertes Innenlager, allerdings BMX Spanish (zu schmal und nur 19mm Achse, aber zu not halt so mit neuen Kurbeln):






vielleicht kommt ja jetzt rüber, was ich mir vorstelle...


----------



## bicibricolage (19. November 2007)

wow, wie postet man denn die bilder so, dass die ein wenig "überschaubarer" bleiben?


----------



## Martin M (19. November 2007)

bicibricolage schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn löten - Rohre stumpf aufeinander, so wie bisher beschrieben oder durchstossen? Woher hab ich DAS denn jetzt...? Ich glaub hab mal beim Smolik was dazu gesehen. Wallaby? ...find ich nichts mehr zu, hat jemand was?
> ...


Das hat Smolik in seinem Rahmenbaubuch beschrieben. Das Wallaby ist, glaub ich, auch so gemacht.
Vorteil war wohl die einfachere Herstellung einer passgenauen Steckverbindung. Er hat Schleifkörper auf Rohrdurchmesser runtergeschliffen, und damit die Eindringung in die im Durchmesser größeren Rohre auf Endmaß gebracht.
Das Buch hab ich wieder verkauft, alles was sonst da drin steht kannst du auch in diesem thread nachlesen.


----------



## bicibricolage (19. November 2007)

ja, das hab ich gemeint. ist das der einzige vorteil? seh ich nicht, feilen muss ich sowieso...


----------



## mountainlion (19. November 2007)

> ...Schweissen ist OK, kann ich...hatte aber an Löten gedacht, fillet brazed will ich mal ausprobieren.
> ..*Stabilitätsunterschied Löten/Schweissen? Gibts da was zu?*



du sagst das du schweißen kannst, und informierst dich aber im gleichen atemzug über die Festigkeitsunterschiede zwischen löten und schweißen???

Sorry aber wenn du so hohe ansprüche hast, und noch so viel in Erfahrung bringen musst, wird das sehr schwer werden.

Ich sag nicht das es unmöglich ist, aber es wird lang dauern und du wirst durchhaltevermögen brauchen, um nicht bei den ersten paar problemen (die beim ersten Rahmenbau sicher entstehen) nicht gleich wieder aufzugeben.

Ich bin genau wie du am überlegen , selber mal was zu fabrizieren , aber über mehr als infos sammeln bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen...


----------



## bicibricolage (19. November 2007)

@ lion:
Aber eine Antwort gibst Du mir nicht. Und verstehst scheinbar auch die Frage nicht richtig. Mir kommt es auf das "Gibts da was zu?" an. Irgendeine möglichkeit (für mich verständlich) um welchen Faktor sich z.B. die Rohrduchmesser ändern müssen um bei unterschiedlicher Verarbeitung eine vergleichbare Festigkeit zu erzielen. Kann man bestimmt irgendwo finden, daher Frage ich ja auch.
Schweissen lässt man sich zeigen und dann üben, üben und weiterüben... ist halt auch nur HANDWERK und keine Zauberei. Mir fehlt aber der komplette theoretische Hintergrund. Bin halt nicht vom Fach.


----------



## mountainlion (19. November 2007)

ja, die Antwort kann ich dir auch nicht geben mein lieber Dirtbike begeisterter Freund, weil ich die Antwort nicht kenne. Ich bin hier auch auf Informationssuche wie du, und habe dir bereits all meine infos gegeben die ich habe...

Das du nicht vom Fach bist glaub ich dir schon, aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen 
Wollte dich auch nicht entmutigen, im Gegenteil, ich hoffe das alles so klappt wie du dir es Vorstellst, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das es nicht einfach werden wird.

Das wars auch schon, Wünsche viel Erfolg


----------



## singlestoph (19. November 2007)

verstehst du englisch geschriebene texte

?

dann solltest du da vielleicht mal drin rumlesen

http://www.**********.net/forum2/index.php?act=home

da sind hordenweise rahmenbauer , freaks , kunden bikebuisnessleute ... unterwegs

ist natürlich eher retro und rennradlastig die technik ist wohl die selbe


sonst gibts auch leute die rahmenbaukurse anbieten ...


s

ps. an deinem fragestil solltest du noch etwas arbeiten, du willst ja möglichst viele informationen und dich nicht die ganze zeit mit irgendwelchen leuten rumprügeln.


----------



## bicibricolage (28. November 2007)

...mir wurde geholfen. ergebnisse wenns dann irgendwann soweit ist.


----------



## zurkoe (29. November 2007)

bicibricolage schrieb:


> ...mir wurde geholfen. ergebnisse wenns dann irgendwann soweit ist.



Erzähl mal mehr! Kannst Du das Projekt so ausführen, wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast? Hast Du jemanden gefunden, der Dir das schweisst? Wie geht Ihr vor?

Gespannt: 

Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. Dezember 2007)

... auch 'nen ganz interessantes wiki zum thema rahmenbau. 

vom entwickler der wunderschönen if ausfallenden...







ciao
flo


----------



## lynx75 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hat schon jemand die If Ausfallenden mal bestellt? Ich hätte so gerne welche!!


----------



## Bikefritzel (10. Dezember 2007)

hallo
ich will meinen ssp rahmen verschÃ¶nern und wollt fragen ob folgendes ohne grÃ¶Ãeren Aufwand mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re:

kÃ¶nnt ich mit so einer billigen lÃ¶tlampe (zb 10â¬ bei obi ca.1000Â° nur gas keine luftkartusche) so eine hÃ¼bsche querstrebe einlÃ¶ten:
der rahmen wÃ¼rde danach sowiso neu lackiert werden insofern wÃ¤rs also wurscht.







2. wÃ¤ es mit dieser lÃ¶tlampe auch mÃ¶glich cantisockel zu befestigen? oder brÃ¤uchte es da schon ne "bessere" lampe?

viele grÃ¼Ãe
uli


----------



## J-CooP (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Flamme wird zwar 1000° heiß, aber nicht der Rahmen. Ohne Sauerstoff wird das nichts.


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. Dezember 2007)

sicher? weil irgendwelche wasserrohre kann man mit dem ding ja auch verlöten und aushalten muss des röhrchen ja wirklich nix.


----------



## Martin M (14. Dezember 2007)

Sicher. 
Wasserröhre hab ich schon reichlich mit einer Lötlampe gelötet. Aber aus Kupfer, und mit Weichlot.
Zum Hartlöten braucht's mehr.


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. Dezember 2007)

aha ok danke
was gibts da auch gÃ¼nstige sets oder mit wieviel â¬ muss man da rechnen?


----------



## Martin M (14. Dezember 2007)

Steht alles hier im thread ... und wenn du anfangen willst zu  löten, solltest dir den thread sowieso unters Kopfkissen legen: PFLICHTLEKTÜRE & REFERENZ


----------



## Bikefritzel (15. Dezember 2007)

ja danke das hab ich schon gemacht, bloß sind die links zu den geräten nicht mehr aktuell und ich hab mir gedacht vllt. hast du ja nen konkreten vorschlag.

uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (15. Dezember 2007)

Oh, sorry. Die links hab ich natürlich nicht überprüft.
Ich hab ein Gerät von Rothenberger Roxy 400L, für gelegentliche Lötversuche reicht evtl. auch das Rothenberger Roxy-KIT PLUS (hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert).
Der Sauerstoff ist immer recht schnell leer, also für Ersatz sorgen.

Obwohl in den Anzeigen zum 400L und 140L "Autogenschweißen" dabeisteht, geht das wiederum nur mit Acetylen. Mit dem Mischgas von Rothenberger geht das nicht. Soviel nur zu den Werbeaussagen ...


----------



## Bikefritzel (20. Dezember 2007)

ah ok danke werd mich mal umtun...hab ja jetzt schließlich ferien und nix besseres zu tun


----------



## mcsz (20. Januar 2008)

hallo,
habe auch gerade zwei stunden auf dieser Seite gelesen, weil ich nach einer Möglichkeit suche meine Rahmenlehre zu veräussern. Wo kann man so etwas verkaufen. Ich habe selber keine Zeit mehr und möchte das Teil in guten Händen wissen.
Obwohl man hier beim lesen wieder gut Laune bekommt. 
Also sorry für die unkonventionelle Art der Ansprache. Bin um jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Gruss mcsz


----------



## lynx75 (20. Januar 2008)

Mach mal ein Bild von der Rahmenlehre mit Preisangabe, es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden!

Gruß björn


----------



## hoshman (21. Januar 2008)

lynx75 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild von der Rahmenlehre mit Preisangabe, es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden!
> 
> Gruß björn



und wenn du sie nehmen solltest, schick doch bitte mal deine adresse, dann komm ich mit ein paar rohren und nem kasten bier vorbei


----------



## mcsz (21. Januar 2008)

ja mach ich, komme aber erst morgen dazu. Preisvorstellung hab ich noch keine. Villeicht gibts ja Angebote. Ist ein Klasse Teil, aber näheres in den nächsten Tagen.
gruss christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlitzAhoi (21. Januar 2008)

Stell mich mal hinten an.... Interesse hätte ich auch. Aber evtl. kannste mir ja die Abmessungen u.s.w. zukommen lassen? Könnte man sich doch bestimmt selbst schweißen. Hab so`n Teil leider noch nie im Detail gesehen....


----------



## mcsz (24. Januar 2008)

hallo nochmal,

hab mal Bilder von der Rahmenlehre gemacht. wie krieg ich die denn hochgeladen? da braucht man irgendwo webspace wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?!!


----------



## mountainlion (24. Januar 2008)

www.imageshack.us oder übers neue Fotoalbum, aber damit hab ich mich auch noch nicht beschäftigt


----------



## mcsz (24. Januar 2008)

mal shen obs geht...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mcsz (24. Januar 2008)

ja klassedas klappt, danke mountainlion.

also hier ein Bild von meiner Rahmenlehre.

http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict3120wx1.jpg

[img=http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/7322/pict3124tp5.th.jpg]
Mal kurz zur Funktionsweise der Lehre:
Es sind quasi alle Rahmengeometrien und Grössen einstellbar. Die Unterschiedlichen Rohrdurchmesser werden mit speziellen " Nivelleirplatten" auf die Mittellinie nivelliert. Die Platten werden unter die Spannblöcke montiert. Es sind Platten für 6 versch. Rohrdurchmesser vorhanden, sowie für 1",11/8" und 11/4" Steuerrohre auch.

[img=http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/3544/pict3119ti4.th.jpg]
Die Lehre ist auf dem Ständer Höhenverstellbar und so auf verschiedene Arbeitshöhen einstellbar. Sie ist auch um 360° um die Säule drehbar.
Es gibt noch eine Montage Klaue um den Rahmen ausserhalb der Lehre fertig zu schweissen.
Ebenso gibt es eine Schnellspannklaue für eine Drehbank um die Rohre auszuklinken.

[img=http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/338/pict3114fq6.th.jpg]
Dann gibt es noch Fräswerkzeug und Gewindeschneidwerkzeug.
Schicke gerne noch bilder und beantworte Fragen.


----------



## mountainlion (24. Januar 2008)

bitte, kein Problem

krieg ich die Rahmenlehre jetzt kostenlos 

P.S.: sieht solide und Funktionell aus


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Januar 2008)

Hiermit stelle ich mich mal hinten an.
Wieviel  möchtest Du denn haben und wo wäre die Lehre abzuholen?


----------



## mountainlion (24. Januar 2008)

nach dem das aber kein Verkaufsthread ist, wäre es vielleicht doch besser wenn du es in den Bikemarkt stellst, und hier den Link dazu postest...


----------



## mcsz (24. Januar 2008)

ja, eigentlich hast du recht! Ich wollte nur est mal schauen ob überhaupt interesse an sowas besteht. hab keine konkrete Preisvorstellung. 

Hatte mir erhofft ein paar Angebote zu bekommen, die ich auch gern unter [email protected] entgegen nehme. 

Die Lehre steht in wuppertal. Kann natürlich gerne mal besichtigt werden. Halte ich sogar für sinnvoll, wenns ernsthafte interressenten gibt.


----------



## playbike (2. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Reifenfreiheit bei Standardketten, -Sitzstreben aus.
Hat vielleicht jemand ne bemaßte Draufsicht einer Kettenstrebe mit den Kurbel und Kettenblattstörkontur?
Häng da grad mit meinen Projekt fest. 
Es sollten Reifen ala 2.4 NobbyNic oder Fat Albert rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON-OFF (10. Februar 2008)

Ich folge den Thread mit große Bewunderung, und dachte mir:
Wäre es nicht einfacher ein Fully (Viergelenker) zu bauen?

Dann könnte man Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben separat einfach Flach auf dem Tisch zusammenschweißen


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Februar 2008)

allerdings musst du bedenken das ganze soll ja nicht nur toll ausschauen sondern auch gut zu fahren sein d.h. bei einem fully (speziell viergelenker) musst du dich schon sehr gut mit der kinematik des gefährts befassen. ob das die sache einfacher macht wag ich zu bezweifeln. außerdem sind die meisten wenn nicht sogar alle in diesem teil des forum singlespeeder und ein sspfully geht halt nur mit starken einschränkungen. (dass es möglich is weiß ich auch).

uli


----------



## tom-skywalker (13. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt ich auch noch mal:

Die links zum "Eigenbau-Bericht" funktionieren nicht mehr. Hat irgendwer den Inhalt der offensichtlich nie physisch existenten CD gespeichert und kann ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen? Würde mich sehr glücklich machen!

Tom


----------



## BlitzAhoi (13. Juli 2008)

"Hügelflitzer" ist auch unter www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de zu finden. Bei den Tips gibt es die Klamotten als PDF......


----------



## tom-skywalker (13. Juli 2008)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Die links zum "Eigenbau-Bericht" funktionieren nicht mehr.



Ich zitiere mich da grade mal selber 

Tom


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juli 2008)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich da grade mal selber
> 
> Tom



... ja und? man(n) könnte dem threaderöffner vielleicht 'ne mail schreiben?

ciao
flo


----------



## tom-skywalker (13. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ja und?



...und da war der Hinweis auf die HP nur bedingt hilfreich 



floibex schrieb:


> man(n) könnte dem threaderöffner vielleicht 'ne mail schreiben?
> 
> ciao
> flo



Klar, man hat im Grunde zwei Möglichkeiten - man fragt im Thread die Allgemeinheit oder den Threaderöffner per mail. Beides schließt sich auch nicht gegenseitig aus. Aber was spricht dagegen, hier höflich zu fragen, ob es jemand gespeichert hat? 

Tom


----------



## tom-skywalker (29. Juli 2008)

So schnell gebe ich nicht auf...

Vielleicht hat ja doch jemand die Dokumentation gespeichert... Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen!

Tom


----------



## lockenschulli (2. August 2008)

hallo liebe rahmenbau,

seit geraumer zeit verfolge ich diesen wunderbaren thread. aufgrund von glücklichen umständen könnte ich nun auch in die lage komme meinen rahmen zu schweißen bzw zu modifizieren. es geht darum, dass ich einen 2001ér GT Timberland Rahmen geschenkt bekommen habe. das einzige manko daran, die sattelstütze mit ihren 2mm wandung hat es komplett im rahmen festgerostet. leider war der vorbesitzer so schlau diese bündig abzuschneiden. jegliche versuche sie zu entfernen sind bis dato fehl geschlagen. nun mein eigentliches unterfangen. mein vorhaben ist es das sattelrohrende bündig bis zum oberrohr zu entfernen und durch ein neues, längeres zu ersetzen. ziel ist es, ähnlich der systemintegration bei den aktuellen carbonrahmen, das neue sattelrohr auf die passende länge zu kürzen und dort den sattel mittels gefrästen adapter zu montieren. könnte ihr mir eventuell ein paar hinweise und ratschläge geben, wo ich am besten ein passendes rahmenrohr zum schweißen herbekommen könnte?
mfg lockenschulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (4. August 2008)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> hallo liebe rahmenbau,
> 
> seit geraumer zeit verfolge ich diesen wunderbaren thread. aufgrund von glücklichen umständen könnte ich nun auch in die lage komme meinen rahmen zu schweißen bzw zu modifizieren. es geht darum, dass ich einen 2001ér GT Timberland Rahmen geschenkt bekommen habe. das einzige manko daran, die sattelstütze mit ihren 2mm wandung hat es komplett im rahmen festgerostet. leider war der vorbesitzer so schlau diese bündig abzuschneiden. jegliche versuche sie zu entfernen sind bis dato fehl geschlagen. nun mein eigentliches unterfangen. mein vorhaben ist es das sattelrohrende bündig bis zum oberrohr zu entfernen und durch ein neues, längeres zu ersetzen. ziel ist es, ähnlich der systemintegration bei den aktuellen carbonrahmen, das neue sattelrohr auf die passende länge zu kürzen und dort den sattel mittels gefrästen adapter zu montieren. könnte ihr mir eventuell ein paar hinweise und ratschläge geben, wo ich am besten ein passendes rahmenrohr zum schweißen herbekommen könnte?
> mfg lockenschulli




dumm gefragt ... das ist n stahlrahmen ? wenn ja dann schau mal bei reset racing / koehn .  die haben eigentlich alles was man braucht


----------



## Martin M (5. August 2008)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> ...
> mein vorhaben ist es das sattelrohrende bündig bis zum oberrohr zu entfernen und durch ein neues, längeres zu ersetzen.
> ...


Halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, dieses Vorgehen.
Hast du es schon mal mit Wärme versucht? Es sollte keine Lötlampe oder Schweißbrenner sein, ein guter Fön oder Warmluftgebläse reichen. Damit das Sitzrohr außen erwärmen, und dann mit einer geeigneten Vorrichtung (Gewindestande mit abgeflachter U-Scheibe) versuchen, es herauszuziehen. Ggfls. mit Kriechöl unterstützen. 
Bei solchen Sachen braucht man Geduld.


----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> hallo liebe rahmenbau,
> 
> seit geraumer zeit verfolge ich diesen wunderbaren thread. aufgrund von glücklichen umständen könnte ich nun auch in die lage komme meinen rahmen zu schweißen bzw zu modifizieren. es geht darum, dass ich einen 2001ér GT Timberland Rahmen geschenkt bekommen habe. das einzige manko daran, die sattelstütze mit ihren 2mm wandung hat es komplett im rahmen festgerostet. leider war der vorbesitzer so schlau diese bündig abzuschneiden. jegliche versuche sie zu entfernen sind bis dato fehl geschlagen. nun mein eigentliches unterfangen. mein vorhaben ist es das sattelrohrende bündig bis zum oberrohr zu entfernen und durch ein neues, längeres zu ersetzen. ziel ist es, ähnlich der systemintegration bei den aktuellen carbonrahmen, das neue sattelrohr auf die passende länge zu kürzen und dort den sattel mittels gefrästen adapter zu montieren. könnte ihr mir eventuell ein paar hinweise und ratschläge geben, wo ich am besten ein passendes rahmenrohr zum schweißen herbekommen könnte?
> mfg lockenschulli



Das ist ein Timber*line*. Und so sehr ich alte GTs mag, der Rahmen lohnt den Aufwand nun wirklich nicht. Für 30-100 bekommst du so einen (oder gleich ein neuwertiges Komplettrad) bei eBay.

Such mal bei eBay nach GT Timberline, oder nach "GT" in "Mountainbikes hardtail"


----------



## tobibikes (8. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mich auch so langsam mal in das Thema Rahmenbau einlesen.
Dieser Thread ist ja nun schon mal perfekt!

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand dieses Buch und möchte es verkaufen?
Als Einstieg ist es vielleicht nicht schlecht?!

"Fahrrad-Rahmenbau" von Christian Smolik


----------



## ZeFlo (8. August 2008)

... ja, aber der thread ist besser, vor allem zeitgemäßer.

ciao
flo


----------



## TZR (8. August 2008)

Martin M schrieb:


> Halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, dieses Vorgehen.
> Hast du es schon mal mit Wärme versucht? Es sollte keine Lötlampe oder Schweißbrenner sein, ein guter Fön oder Warmluftgebläse reichen. Damit das Sitzrohr außen erwärmen, und dann mit einer geeigneten Vorrichtung (Gewindestande mit abgeflachter U-Scheibe) versuchen, es herauszuziehen. Ggfls. mit Kriechöl unterstützen.
> Bei solchen Sachen braucht man Geduld.




Ich würde versuchen, den Rest von innen mit Reibahlen abzutragen. Ggf. Schlitz sägen, schleifen oder feilen, aber da leidet das Sitzrohr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (16. August 2008)

so meine "planungen" sind nun auch schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten, allerdings hängts jetzt noch an ein paar punkten.

1. kettenlinie: wenn ich des richtig verstanden habe muss ich doch meine hrnabe (volkommen symetrisch!) genau in die mitte bringen und dei kettenlinie mit der richtigen achslänge (des innenlagers) herstellen oder hab ich da einen denkfehler?

2. zumindest den tretlagerbereich traue ich mir nciht ohne muffen zu allerdings hat von euch schonmal jemand mit muffen gearbeitet wie verlöte ich diese am besten mit den rohren?

3. warum haben heutzutage so viele rahmen so elends lange steuerrohre (12cm+)? bei meiner wunschgabel ist da nämlich nicht mehr so viel spielraum (steuerrohr 9,5cm wäre traumhaft)


wäre nett wenn ihr euch mal vorallendingen zur 2. frage auslassen könntet. den rest bring ich schon im trial&error verfahren raus...

uli


ps: brauch ich für muffen eigentlich auch so hohe temeperaturen oder langt da weniger? (sauerstoff sparen dann langt mir meine restliche dose)


----------



## Levi Strauss (16. August 2008)

zu 2. zum muffenlöten nimmst du am besten silberlot (anderes flussmittel wird benötigt). da liegt die verarbeitungstemperatur (unter 700°C) um einiges unter messing. aber die muffen müssen exakt! passen. je kleiner der spalt desto besser. allerdings musst du erstmal eine muffe finden die alle deine benötigten maße aufweist... 

zu 3. willst du eine federgabel verwenden ? starrgabel? prinzipell kannst du das steuerrohr doch auch kürzer machen, wenn dich ein "tiefer" lenker nicht stört... oder du das wieder mit einem steilen vorbau ausgleichen willst...


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. August 2008)

vielen dank schonmal
zu 2. dass heißt dass ich auch eine lötanlage verwenden könnte die ohne sauerstoff auskommt? (wär sehr toll weil so ein ding ist vorhaned was anderes müsste ich ausleihen.) 
lieber ist irgendein winkel 1grad flacher oder steile als gewünscht und dafür hält das ding als umgekehrt...

wäre eine marzocchi mit ca. 130mm federweg, dadurch würde der lenker sowieso etwas höher kommen.
(das radel würde aber wohl neimal so hrat benutzt werden dass ich diese 130mm bräuchte, ist eher so dass ich diese gabel einfach liebe und ich keine neue kaufen wollen würde.)

achja das ganze soll übrigens ein fixi-mtb werden.

uli


----------



## Levi Strauss (16. August 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> vielen dank schonmal
> zu 2. dass heißt dass ich auch eine lötanlage verwenden könnte die ohne sauerstoff auskommt? (wär sehr toll weil so ein ding ist vorhaned was anderes müsste ich ausleihen.)
> lieber ist irgendein winkel 1grad flacher oder steile als gewünscht und dafür hält das ding als umgekehrt...
> 
> ...



...meine meinung zu einem singlespeed/fixie mtb ist dass eine federgabel wenn überhaupt nur sehr straff abgestimmt sinn macht sonst kommst du aus dem wippen nicht mehr raus. somit würde ich evtl. deine gabel etwas abrüsten... du wirst kaum eine tretlagermuffe finden die einen so spitzen winkel zum unterrohr hat wie du ihn bei einer so langen gabel brauchst. sonst bekommst du einen viel zu flachen lenkwinkel. also entweder gabel abrüsten oder muffenlos löten. im übrigen denke ich wirst du um ein sauerstofflötgerät nicht drumrumkommen - soll ja halten dein rahmen   könnte aber evtl. auch klappen mit einem einfachen brenner - einfach mal probieren.   und fotografisch festhalten. viel spaß!


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. August 2008)

also das wippen bekommt man bei dem ding mithilfe von eta in den griff-hatte ich an meinem alten ssp auch schon und war kein problem...

nach händelrn für muffen werd ich mich jetzt mal genauer umtun...wenn man sich die ganze verschiedenen gemufften rahmen mal anschaut muss es ja hunderte verschiedene muffen geben.

werd auf jeden fall berichten.

uli


----------



## mountainlion (16. August 2008)

>



habs mir mal aus einer Bibliothek einer Techn. Universität ausgeborgt da ich es nirgends zum kaufen gefunden habe, vielleicht findest du das Buch auch auf diese Weise.

war als Grundlagen Lektüre nicht uninteressant...


----------



## TZR (16. August 2008)

Die größten Beanspruchungen gibt es sicherlich im Steuerrohrbereich, nicht im Tretlagerbereich. Da würde ich mir lieber Gedanken um ein nicht zu kurzes Steuerrohr (vielleicht so 120 mm...) machen, in das die Kräfte aus der Gabel mit nicht zu kleinem Hebelarm eingeleitet werden.
Trial and Error kann da auch schmerzhaft werden.

Zu 1.
Ja klar, Ausfallenden müssen symmetrisch zur Mittelachse sein.


----------



## nexus8 (16. August 2008)

Das Rahmenbaubuch habe ich in meinem Regal. Doch es liefert keine besseren Erkenntnisse als Hügelflitzers Anleitung.

Tipp: Das Buch können Bibiliotheken über Fernleihe besorgen und ausleihen.

Dies ist mein Projekt:


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. August 2008)

@nexus8
hast du schon gebaut oder möchtest du bauen?

@TZR
kliongt leider einleuchtend

ich glaub so ein buch muss mir meine bücherei auch mal besorgen :;-):

gibts eigentlich außer ceeway und reset noch andere läden mit großer auswahl an muffen und rohren?

uli


----------



## TZR (17. August 2008)

Florian Wiesmann verkauft auch Rohre (weiter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nexus8 (17. August 2008)

@Bikefritzel
Das Bike werde ich bauen. Ich habe mir schon alle Materialien und Werkzeuge besorgt. Die Rahmengeometrie habe ich auch schon festgelegt.

Das Bild ist schon maßstabsgetreu.


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. August 2008)

@nexus8

sehr geiles projekt...wär cool wenn du dann mal ein paar worte dazu verlieren würdest wenn dus angehst...

schweißt du oder lötest du? alu oder stahl?


----------



## nexus8 (17. August 2008)

@Bikefritzel

Es soll ein gelöteter Stahlrahmen werden. Aluminium kann man als Heimwerker nicht so einfach verarbeiten.

Am Oberrohr werde ich Muffen verwenden.
Aufgrund der Geometrie - durch die kleinen 20"-Räder - müssen die anderen Übergänge muffenlos gelötet werden. Die Gabel ist eine Standard-A-Head-28"-Gabel mit 30 cm Schaftlänge, an die noch die Bremssockel angelötet werden müssen. Die Hinterradnabe wird eine Nexus8 von Shimano sein. Bereifung Big-Apple von Schwalbe.


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. August 2008)

aha.
ich frage deshalb weil mir schon lange soetwas ähnliches im kopf rumschwirrt...da man 20" räder hier bei uns umsonst in der sbahn mitnehmen kann, ich klappräder aber ned so prall finde.

was mich noch interessieren würde mit was für einem lötgerät du an das ganze rangehst; mit oder ohne sauerstoff "unterstüzung"?

uli


----------



## nexus8 (18. August 2008)

Das Lötgerät für die muffenlose Lötung muss wegen der höheren Temperatur mit Sauerstoff sein. Gibts in einigen Baumärkten ab etwa 80 Euro.

Fahrräder mit 20" (Compakt Bikes) gibt es auch zu kaufen: Cannodale Hooligan und Dahon Hammerhead (sind beides keine Klappräder).

Hier das Hammerhead:


----------



## tobibikes (18. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine kurze Frage bzgl. des verwendeten Lotes.

Welches Lot verwendet ihr für die Zuganschläge?
In meinem Fall sind es die Zuganschläge am Oberrohr für 
die hintere Bremse.

Soll ich Silberlot, Messinglot oder Neusilberlot verwenden?
Neusilberlot hat ja mit Abstand die höchste Zugfestigkeit.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## TZR (18. August 2008)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Löten, aber Zugfestigkeit ist bei Zuganschlägen bestimmt nicht gefordert. Dann lieber die Temperatur gering halten.


----------



## nexus8 (18. August 2008)

@tobibikes
Für Zuganschläge L-Ag 40 Cd (Silberlot) oder L-Ag 55 Sn (Cadmiumfrei). Arbeittemperatur 610 bzw. 650 Grad C.


----------



## kebeil (28. August 2008)

Nachdem ich jetzt das ganze hier durchgelesen habe: hat jemand noch die Anleitung zum Rahmenbau vom Hügelflitzer? Auf der Seite http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de finde ich nichts. Wenn jemand also noch eine Kopie der CD oder eine Anleitung offline bei sich auf dem Rechner hat, bitte PN an mich oder hier posten. 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosewood (1. September 2008)

Starte jetzt auch meine ersten eigenen Lötversuche. Ich möchte an meinem alten Stahlrenner die Bremszuggegenhalter verlegen und STI-Gegenhalter an die Steuerrohrmuffe löten.

Dafür hab ich mir eine Lötlampe mit Butan-Propan-Mischgasflasche und Silberlot (L-Ag 40 Cd) aus dem Baumarkt besorgt. Außerdem noch nen alten Rahmen ausgemustert, der als Versuchskaninchen für die ersten Versuche herhalten darf. Dazu ein paar alte Gegenhalter, die noch von Singlespeedprojekten übrig sind.

Soweit liegt also alles bereit und ist auch alles arbeitstechnisch klar (auch dank dieses tollen threats)

Frage @ all: Brauch ich zum Anlöten der Gegenhalter Flussmittel, oder geht das auch ohne?


----------



## Levi Strauss (1. September 2008)

flussmittel brauchst du in jedem fall. wenn du silberlot mit flussmittelumwnadlung hast geht es evtl. ohne ich würde aber immer mit extra flussmittel löten.


----------



## rosewood (1. September 2008)

@ LEVI: thanx

damn...

na dann muss ich wohl nochmal los, Flussmittel besorgen. Hoffe die haben das im Baumarkt. Die Chancen sollen ja aber sehr gering sein hab ich hier im threat geslesen

Weiß gar nicht, ob wir hier n Laden für Schweißbedarf haben

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das es je nach verwendetem Lot auch anderes Flussmittel gibt. Für Edelstahlverlötungen mit Neusilberlot brauchts anderes Flussmittel (dunkles) als für Messinglotverlötungen (eher hell). Muss ich da bei Silberlot auch spezielles holen? Und gibts das überhaupt in Kleinstabnehmermengen (brauch ja keinen 5kg-Eimer). Habt ihr favorisierte Hersteller für Flussmittel?


Edith sagt: Hat sich erledigt. War nochmal im Baumarkt. Hing im Regal neben an. Die sollten vielleicht mal ihren Baumarkt aufräumen Ist auch das richtige (DIN 1045 - FH10)


----------



## Levi Strauss (1. September 2008)

rosewood schrieb:


> @ LEVI: thanx
> 
> damn...
> 
> ...



... ich bin optiker und hab mir bei unserem optiker-versand flussmittel für das silberlot bestellt. is zwar net ganz billig aber ne super qualität + das fließt prima.   weiß net mal wie es jetzt heißt aber es war mal degussa h - wem die bezeichnung was sagt...


----------



## rosewood (1. September 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ... ich bin optiker und hab mir bei unserem optiker-versand flussmittel fÃ¼r das silberlot bestellt. is zwar net ganz billig aber ne super qualitÃ¤t + das flieÃt prima. weiÃ net mal wie es jetzt heiÃt aber es war mal degussa h - wem die bezeichnung was sagt...



..danke fÃ¼r den Tipp. Ne Freundin von mir arbeitet bei fielmann in HH. Vielleicht kann die mir diesbezÃ¼glich weiter helfen.

Ich versuchs erst mal mit dem Zeug von CFH was ich hier hab (25g fÃ¼r 7â¬)


----------



## Levi Strauss (1. September 2008)

oh oh fielmann      wichtig beim flussmittel ist, dass es für den jeweiligen temperatur-bereich geeignet ist. genauere angaben können dir hier sicher andere spezi's machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosewood (2. September 2008)

Hier also die ersten Versuche:














Das letzte finish fehlt natürlich noch.

Die Zuggegenhalter sind noch nicht so toll, aber der STI-Halter ist ganz gut geworden. Das Flussmittel hat ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## vwbasti (15. April 2009)

Hi,

gibts die Zusammenstellung des ursprünglichen Thread-Starters "hügelflitzer" über sein Projekt noch? In Beitrag #265 hat er geschrieben, die Anleitung sei unter http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de 
Da ist heute aber nichts mehr zu finden. Gibts die Anleitung noch irgendwo?

Danke!


----------



## Levi Strauss (15. April 2009)

rosewood schrieb:


> Hier also die ersten Versuche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..na sieht doch gut aus ! ich würde empfehlen bei zuggegenhaltern die nicht am "rohrende" angebracht werden silberlot zu verwenden. gerade bei sehr dünnwandigen rohren ist dort die wärmeeinwirkung geringer und die gefahr der überhitzung weniger groß...  würde gerne mehr solche versuche sehen


----------



## brockenhammer (20. April 2009)

moin,
passt bitte ein bisschen mit den cadmiumhaltigen loten auf. mindestens ordentlich lüften, nicht überhitzen im besten fall mit geeignetem atemschutz.
oder gleich auf cadmiunfreies lot zurückgreifen.
z.b. l-ag55
grüße


----------



## vwbasti (22. April 2009)

vwbasti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts die Zusammenstellung des ursprünglichen Thread-Starters "hügelflitzer" über sein Projekt noch? In Beitrag #265 hat er geschrieben, die Anleitung sei unter http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de
> Da ist heute aber nichts mehr zu finden. Gibts die Anleitung noch irgendwo?
> ...


?


----------



## Martin M (23. April 2009)

vwbasti schrieb:


> ?



Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, auf meiner HD hab ich die Dateien leider nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## J-CooP (26. April 2009)

Habe Hügelflitzers Anleitung noch auf meinem alten Rechner gefunden!

Es stehen nur 10 Downloads zur Verfügung, da ich keinen Rapidshare-Account habe. Vielleicht kann sie ja jemand mit Account nochmal hochladen.

Also hier:
http://rapidshare.com/files/225879544/rahmenbau.zip.html


----------



## nightwolf (26. April 2009)

J-CooP schrieb:


> (...) Es stehen nur 10 Downloads zur Verfügung, da ich keinen Rapidshare-Account habe. Vielleicht kann sie ja jemand mit Account nochmal hochladen. (...)


Oh Gott was ist denn dieses Rapidshare fuer ein Murks  
Naja, habs runtergeladen und kann das Trum per Mail distribuieren bzw. auf meine Homepage laden oder was auch immer, PN genuegt 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## moress (27. April 2009)

würde mich freuen wenn de das auf deine Homepage stellen könntest

ich wahr leider zu langsam

ich sag schon mal danke


----------



## nightwolf (27. April 2009)

In der Einleitung stellt der Autor das Kopieren frei, von daher .... Abmahnfuzzis weiterschlafen  

http://home.arcor.de/wolfi_z/rahmenbau.zip 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwbasti (27. April 2009)

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr euch drum gekümmert habt! 
Super!


----------



## ChBo (28. April 2009)

Danke nightwolf ! 

Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (29. April 2009)

ChBo schrieb:


> Danke nightwolf !
> 
> Gruß


Keine Ursache 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## aerosolus (16. Januar 2013)

Klasse Anleitung! Danke dafür!
Hat vll schon mal jemand gepostet, zur sicherheit hier nochmal...super tool um die Rohrstöße hinzubekommen:
http://www.smu-engineering.com/de/software/tube-miter
Grüße


----------

